# Laceygirls 2000Watt Super Lemon Haze Grow...



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl here, due to the upgrade of this website on 420 I have had to start a new journal as I have random pics of everyone else's scattered throughout my journal now and I feel a little violated...

So, I will post lots of pics. 

I have four plants in, I am using a DWC with a top feeder, my medium is hydroton and I use nothing but Canna Nutrients... I decided to tie the girls down in the beginning but as you will see, I am now SCROGging them.. Heaps easier, less work..

This is where it all started...



















This is a few days later....













Now I got pretty jack of tying them down after a couple of days, so some people suggested I just put a screen over them. Well I set about making one... My hubby took the top off an old table and I tied cooking string (soft but strong) into a net... I was quite chuffed with myself...lol..







It was also around this time that I decided I didn't want my White Widow mother anymore, and due to its size, I thought I would put my White Widow x White Rhino into flower also... So I made a few changes in the big tent...













The second pic is the Widow x Rhino...They are both pretty skinny as they have only been under a 400watt metal halide for a little while then I switched them to a 220watt flouro to slow them down...

Here is the Super Lemon Haze just touching the screen and its first training...







Here is the screen a couple of days later, they are really starting to come along now.. This is a really good strain to grow... I am enjoying it.. This is day 5 in flower.







Here is a Pic of the White Widow Cross Rhino.. Not so skinny anymore, its really loving the 1000watt light almost directly over it...







It was about this time, that a fellow RIU member, mentioned I should name my strain, so he gave me the best suggestion, and it was Laced Rhino... So I made it stick and it shall be referred to as that from now on...

The Widow looks great too... But she's such a lazy bitch.. I wont see anything of flowers on her until at least day 18...This plant will be the last one cut down... I will leave it till 11-12 weeks like I did with my first crop...








Here is the most recent update, its now 13 days into flower.. I also have a new camera so that's why the pics look better...

This is the Laced Rhino..







Its coming along faster with the Super Lemon Haze not far behind...

This is a Super Lemon Haze bud just starting...







Here is everything going ballistic....













That's it for today, more when there is more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome! the uniformity of the canopy color shows just how well you have your op dialed in.

dunno if you want posts in this thread, but i figured a compliment should never go unnoticed


----------



## eightenough (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome. i am subbed


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Eight and Welcome to IamStoned...  Thanks for dropping in...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a little plug there for my favourite store ever....

I just had to do a quick order from them for some Rhizotonic and Cannazym... I also bought these things...







I am having real trouble adjusting the 2 x 1000 watt lights I've got hanging in my tent, they take up sooo much space as I am using the largest reflectors... I thought these yoyo things might make it possible for me to move the lights without having to do a gymnastic routine to get to the other side, to adjust the chains....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again, as this is going to be a perpetual grow, here are some pics of the next lot I plan to veg and grow out... Its Blue Cheese... I've heard great things about this strain, so I will be interested to see how it goes...

This is my lil cloning tent, I've got four fairly sizeable cuttings in there... This aerocloner has been nothing but trouble, I have had to pull it down a couple of times, cover it completely with aluminium tape (the best stuff ever), re-do the mister three times, its just been a shit fight, but if you ask me today if my aerocloner is working I can say, "I'm closer than ever before"....lol...







But seriously, its working really well now... I bought some cloning solution, not gel to see if I could get better results and I believe they are doing better than my previous attempts... I tried it with superthrive and I tried it with water, both massive failures... So I took the last four cuttings I could from the blue cheese, (she needs time to recover now) and I'm hoping for the best...

Went in there this morning thinking I would find dead plants and they are actually thriving... They all wilted really badly about half an hour after I cut them, but this morning they are starting to reach for the light... Yay....


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 22, 2010)

hi Laceygirl 
subbed 
new camera works a treat the pics r so much clearer 
Great job 

Billy


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a nice looking garden! Going to enjoy watching the slh and Laced Rhino.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

hey lace the setup looks BRILLIANT! seriously girl, very nice.

well on yer way to perpetual 

i can't wait to get perpetual, will prob be getting a couple bubblegum clones soon, colour me excited! lol


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Bubblegum... A strain I would love to try.... I've heard such good things.... Add that to my amsterdam shop list...lol...

Thanks Kmoo, I'm really impressed with this grow, it looks soo much nicer than that ugly widow I was growing... Smokes great, don't get me wrong, but its an ugly plant... The SLH started off that way too, it seems to look nicer the further it gets into bud and then in the background is the lazy Widow... At day 18 in flower, it will FINALLY do something, not much, but something... How fast is the Laced Rhino filling out??? I had no idea it was going to be like this... I am so glad I have more seeds.. They are germinating right now... They popped in like 24 hours, I had to extend their little humidity cribs cause they had already reached the gladwrap...


----------



## kmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

the laced rhino is lovely, wouldn't mind a vegemite sampler on that one lol

if my clones take off i'd be more than happy to get u a couple clones from mine when they're ready, up to u darlz but it seems lovely doesn't it, i'm a big fan of fruity too

and yeah, it's not just the plants it's the whole thing that i'm quite impressed with, very organised, tidy - i dig that. the yields you'll be pulling are mind boggling. any more thought to cyco? my seedlings do seem to be liking it but it's been way more apparent with my clone that is about 4 weeks in veg, it went from quite limp and yellowing out to really bushy and beautiful green and the grow is just amped on it, i'm very happy 

what seeds have ya just popped? remember, i got fuzzy brain today lol sorry


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a done deal there Kmoo... I shall steal Eights Vegemite idea and get some to you when its done... May I trouble you for a section of your delicious fudge next time you make it?.. Shall PM you my address...lol.. Eight is still talking about it... I love hearing it...  And yes I'd love some of the blueberry...

Ive just popped a couple of my cross breeds.. I'm hoping to get another Laced Rhino female and I'll turn her back into a mother....I'm going to try to take a cutting off the Laced Rhino tonight close to the bottom just so I can keep those same genetics...

My grow room is cleaner than my house...lol..

I will try cyco, but I am concerned with the adjustability of it.. The PPM is supposed to be at around 1000 which is what they recommend, but how does one adjust it when you have so many additives? How do I know what I need more of?


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi
Had to follow you to the new thread.Laced is looking GOOD.I will post a photo of my Snow White on my journal in day 9 they look very similar (I know both white strains)but the girls are looking good,cannot wait to see the phat colas>what is your flowing time for the new strain or have you not found this out yet.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen snow white in my seed store, its a little pricey but it looks sooooo yummy... That and Supergirl...Not sure of flowering times yet, but its looking close to eight or nine weeks... Yay a quick harvester...

Laceygirl..


----------



## Knickers (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet rig youve got here lacey! Going to awesome as they flower!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Knicks, I'll post more photos this evening... I am keen to see what they look like, even after a day...lol..


----------



## kmoo (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah that's fair lace, and to be honest i'm just gonna deal with that when i come to it lol i'm sure between me and my riu friends it wont be a massive problem

of course!! haha that's very sweet of him to go on about it, i LOVE it when people enjoy things i've baked. pm me an addy before next wednesday and i will send it express on wed morning as i'm off work. will do some cookies too


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks bloody delicious in there lacey,gonna be an absolute forrest in a month or so,i think i can smell it from up here.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Lacey, very nice photos of the progression. The canopy looks great. Good job on the scrog screen training. I do agree that it is about as even as your gonna get it. Scribed


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 23, 2010)

Good to see the correct pictures. I am in for the ride. Sadly i will unsub to your old one. Disappointed they didnt get it fixed.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 23, 2010)

View attachment 894353View attachment 894349View attachment 894350View attachment 894351View attachment 894352
G'day all, 15 days into flower now... I am happy with how the screen is going, it really seems to be working...

First pic is of a Super Lemon Haze buddie, the second pic is of the SLH SCROG, third pic is of the Laced Rhino, pic four is of my blue cheese clones, I've also taken a Laced Rhino cutting but its not pictured, the last pic is of my mother tent. The left is the SLH mother and the right is the Blue Cheese (Pamela)....

I won't post pics for a couple more days there's more to see that way...

Back with more, when there is more..

Laceygirl..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

late as usual.......

subbed  happy friday peeps


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Lace, Im in of course.. Ur clones on page 1 look a lil droopy.. For the love of god cut the fan leaves.. It stops the leaves from growing any bigger, and redirects energy to striking roots.. I'm sure u've seen a clone or two once upon a time that looked like that?! Lol.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I will try cyco, but I am concerned with the adjustability of it.. The PPM is supposed to be at around 1000 which is what they recommend, but how does one adjust it when you have so many additives? How do I know what I need more of?


Add ur additives 1st, check ur PPM, then add A & B as neccesary..


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Ninj, you're always here with top info, I shall go and cut the leaves now, but they are doing really well now, shall post a pic for you...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 23, 2010)

well now im switched and caught up. looking gud there LG.

that aeroclner seems to b getting alot better. 

if ya dont mind me asking how muvh has it cost to make it. well not including the nutes?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeez, u only made this journal today and already 3 pages.. I was hoping to get over here and get on the 1st page, but Alas, it was not to be.. Ohwell, @ least I'm right on in there on 8E's Grow


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> well now im switched and caught up. looking gud there LG.
> 
> that aeroclner seems to b getting alot better.
> 
> if ya dont mind me asking how muvh has it cost to make it. well not including the nutes?


Hi Princess, I'm glad you could make it over, always nice to see you... My aerocloner cost me about $100.00, but I had to import the Rubbermaid Roughneck, so that was postage on top... I've also rebuilt it three times so its cost me a little more than that... I've had to fine tune it...lol..  Stinkbuddies.com has the plans or I can email them to you, its super simple to builld, I'm sure you could twist Mr Wests arm.. . But I really do love it... The clones are soooo much healthier...
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are my cuttings before I cut the leaves...







And here they are after....







Thanks for the tip Ninj...  

Laceygirl..


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there room for me in here? 
Subscribed!
Everything is so green ...Good Job as always!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 23, 2010)

I found my way over. That screen is looking crazy Lacy. Keep up the good work. With your lights and that canopy, you should have some monsters pretty soon. If I didnt say it before, its about time to do the under screen trim. If you dont have experience with it, just cut off everything(fan leaves and small branches) that are under the screen. I always do this right as the stretch stops, just because some little guys can make it through the screen during the stretch that you'd never expect to. Once again, Looking great.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 23, 2010)

Re-subbed .


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 23, 2010)

The Clones are looking better already 
They'll root 4 sure.. We could all learn alot from them


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have finished work and checked all systems, the clones are looking like brand new, I LOVE my aerocloner... BUT cloning SOLUTION (Not Gel) is absolutely essential, I've tried it two other ways with Superthrive and with plain pure water, but nadda.... So any cloning liquid is the gear...

Hi Integra and NorthE, welcome across to the new thread, I'm glad you could make it...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> The Clones are looking better already
> They'll root 4 sure.. We could all learn alot from them


Ninja whos the chick in your avatar? Is she just some Random???? I liked your other avatar better... Julian is my fave...


----------



## kmoo (Apr 23, 2010)

i think it's a random, i once googled "hot bong chick" or something when i was stoned, just to see the filth that popped up lol some were actually very pretty, but she was def one of them. haha


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 23, 2010)

kmoo said:


> i think it's a random, i once googled "hot bong chick" or something when i was stoned, just to see the filth that popped up lol some were actually very pretty, but she was def one of them. haha


Ah Kmiss, you are always there to make me proud 
& yes ur right.. she is a random..


----------



## Knickers (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd snap her pelvis.

It'd be fun.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 24, 2010)

Knickers said:


> I'd snap her pelvis.
> 
> It'd be fun.


Haha, i Have snapped her pelvis, and ur Right, It was!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 24, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, i Have snapped her pelvis, and ur Right, It was!


 she looks about 16 thou


----------



## SuperLemonMe (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad I checked in here, looking awesome !!!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome Super Lemon, Glad to see you here...


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> late as usual.......
> 
> subbed  happy friday peeps


well if it makes u feel better don im here on Saturday afternoon at that powernap time of day lol. Looking good lacygirl, everyones grows are exploding all over the shop


----------



## jabbadagriffen (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks awesome Lace, cant wait to see more


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 24, 2010)

heck ya, this is an awesome thread too...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome Altered, I will be posting pics later on tonight.. I am in love with Scrog growing... Can't wait to see what they look like tonight, they are changing so fast...


----------



## kmoo (Apr 24, 2010)

ooh yay more pics!! i'll be watching with great anticipation lol


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Kmoo, Happy Anzac Day....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl back at day 15 of flowering for the SLH... Its looking good... I have just been underneath the screen and did some re-arranging and some leaf removal... Its doing really well.. I have no idea how much yield I am going to get from this grow... Too many variables are new like the screen, the strain... I hope it goes well...







Here is the screen ten minutes ago... Its filled out nicely...







Here's a close up.... 







Laceygirl...


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 25, 2010)

Growing a SLH myself and I've seen what this strain can produce.. Very nice job thus far!

+rep!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome Jabba and Black roses.. Glad you came and had a look...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl here, just posting some more photos, I am loving my camera...lol...

This is the Laced Rhino... She's coming along beautifully... Its a lovely looking plant, glad I am in the process of growing a mother of her...







Here it is a little bit closer....







This pic is of the SLH after I got underneath it and removed a few of her really big, old shade leaves that were blocking my light.. It will thicken back up again in the next week...







Here is a pic of my Blue Cheese clones....Still just doing their thing, but I can't get over how healthy they look in the aerocloner, my cuttings never looked this good... I hope this thing works.... 







This is my bred seed of the Laced Rhino... I have a cutting of it, its the far left clone at the back, so I am just growing this to do a topping test...







More in a few days, when there will be more to see...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 25, 2010)

looking awesome. i am about to take some pics. its been a few days since i posted any.


----------



## jabbadagriffen (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah c'mon eight, pull your finger out


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks really nice Laceygirl. My slh I was able to get 3 oz of top buds, and 1 oz of lower bud. Now that she is dried and starting the cure, wow you can really see the trichs coating her. My travel bag (smelly proof bag) looks like I poured sugar in it and as soon as I open the bag the smell covers the area with quickness.


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Apr 25, 2010)

looking great lacey, keep it up!


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 25, 2010)

Lacy I love the cloner too. My cuttings have never looked healthier either.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 25, 2010)

? did you trim the SLH fan leaves during bloom ?
how long has it taken you to recover?


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Apr 25, 2010)

scribed good shit!!!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome Jonathonblazer, good to have you on board...


----------



## kmoo (Apr 25, 2010)

very very nice lace! we might have to plan a trip north lol we could whip up a canna-based feast for the man folk lol

but seriously, beautiful flowering girlies!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 25, 2010)

i wanna be there canna feast ill even contrubte to the raw ingrediant (bud/ trim) ! im aready north !


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 25, 2010)

wish I could come over...could someone kidnap me please!!!!
Lacey don't you have a twin sister that needs a willing grow slave??? lol


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lacey I love how your garden grows...I'm going over to dwc and leaving the soil behind you and my friend fuzzybudz have me convinced...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

I love my DWC top feeder with aeroponics...lol... Cause that's basically what it is...There's a few different techniques that I've stolen... I also have hempy buckets for my mother system, but they are soon to be converted to once a day top feeders into a flood and drain tray...lol.... I like to use the most effective parts from a few systems, it really works for me....

I do have a sister but she's 5 years older than me, and still hasn't got her shit together...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

kmoo said:


> very very nice lace! we might have to plan a trip north lol we could whip up a canna-based feast for the man folk lol
> 
> but seriously, beautiful flowering girlies!


I do love Mexico in the Summer Kmoo...Its too cold in the winter... But I am sooo up for that...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is the Rhino seedling all over red rover? What about those other ones.. the cross did they die too?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

The Rhino has sadly met its demise.. I tried everything I could ... I was more sad for the seedling than I was for me...

My Laced Rhino is kicking on like nothing else, the seedlings I put in both cracked, they're pictured about a page or two back... Have a look rock, they are healthy as atm... Bout 2 inches tall.. But these are really fresh seeds less than six months old.. When you buy from big companies, they can be older than that sometimes, sometimes nature doesn't take, its all good mate, I am not unhappy...


----------



## kmoo (Apr 26, 2010)

mmm mexico! 

not sure if you got my pm reply, it kept giving me an error message. 

i'm a bit over the whole thing at the moment! lol


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you enlighten me on what laced rhino is? Is it the widow x rhino? I just put a few pics in the aussie thread of my white rhino but looks like you wont be coming back there. Its a shame as due to the picture stuff up i am not motivated to start a new one just yet and i always like yours and kmoos comments. Anyway your whole setup from seedlings to bushes looks amazing.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 26, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> Lacey I love how your garden grows...I'm going over to dwc and leaving the soil behind you and my friend fuzzybudz have me convinced...


 fuzzy buds is my ninja thats wuts up. aye you might wanna give earth boxs a shot add a airstone and you got soil / dwc


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok guys this is a little too close for comfort... I will not be posting any more I am really sorry but this is my local paper...

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local/news/general/lights-camera-police-action/1812669.aspx

Laceygirl....


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Apr 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Ok guys this is a little too close for comfort... I will not be posting any more I am really sorry but this is my local paper...
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local/news/general/lights-camera-police-action/1812669.aspx
> 
> Laceygirl....


Wow, well hope everything goes smooth for ya!


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats quite worrying.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 26, 2010)

i am no longer growing. i will not be on the site anymore.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 26, 2010)

hope everything goes good for you guys stay safe but im not worried about it medical grow and cali has no plant limits or dried weight limits so ......


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

I've decided that Youtube would be willing to give up details of illegal activities as that's what they are about... I think RIU in a completely different country would not be too keen to help out the popos... So I will continue to post... Down with oppression...lol....


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 26, 2010)

that dude on utube also has a brewing vid where he is sitting in front of the camera full facial shot (wot a knob)


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Apr 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I've decided that Youtube would be willing to give up details of illegal activities as that's what they are about... I think RIU in a completely different country would not be too keen to help out the popos... So I will continue to post... Down with oppression...lol....


glad too hear it!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a quick pic update...

This is the SLH screen 16 days into flower... Everything seems to be in order...







The Laced Rhino is really starting to fatten up...That will be the grow after my super lemon haze... 







I've also found someone who has a White Widow that is Indica dominant... I am stoked, he's going to give me a cutting of it... Yay....

This pic is to show you, my air conditioner has all but disappeared... The screen is keeping everything relatively uniform...







More when there's more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Billy Blacksmith said:


> that dude on utube also has a brewing vid where he is sitting in front of the camera full facial shot (wot a knob)


Fairdinkum? Yep that's the work of a nob then....lol...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Just a quick pic update...
> 
> This is the SLH screen 16 days into flower... Everything seems to be in order...
> 
> ...


Man I can't wait till this is done...  The Rhino looks sooo yummy


----------



## Knickers (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol much better than his lil grow Lacey


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Ok guys this is a little too close for comfort... I will not be posting any more I am really sorry but this is my local paper...
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local/news/general/lights-camera-police-action/1812669.aspx
> 
> Laceygirl....


Thats a real drag.


----------



## socialsmoker (Apr 26, 2010)

nice grow im pulling up a chair


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow.well the only thing I will post on you tube now will be my Video for Matt Stone and Trey Parker Telling the Group REVOLUTION MUSLIMS to go F^cK Themselves.wink wink
Threating southpark who do they think they are.
But yeah Lacy watch your bum.You will have to mirror your MAC address.Hell anyone can get a program to find out WHO your isp company is and then its just a matter of detective work to single you out in the square block you live.My advice Never show your hands,tats, or scars I have had photos I have taken where you can see my fingerprints grooves in fingers,with some time and photoshop tools I can magnify and graph my print,But since I am a medical grower and licence.they can kiss my LEGAL A$$.but I would recommend others to NEVER RISK IT.even if that means we miss out on your diary.
Have a happy and safe Grow Laced..
PPSSSTT oh yeah look into a FARADAY cage for your Ballast to cancel out the RF signal you give off.In the states we have this problem of local police finding growers from there RF signals from there ballast..Simple fix FARADAY CAGE to shield from outside unwanted frequencies.They are VERY SIMPLE TO BUILD and does not stop air flow over case.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I've decided that Youtube would be willing to give up details of illegal activities as that's what they are about... I think RIU in a completely different country would not be too keen to help out the popos... So I will continue to post... Down with oppression...lol....


 
Wooo, had me worried there for a second, I was already missing you. IMO if you post shit with your face and your not legit, your asking for trouble. Nothing to worry about here Lacey.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 26, 2010)

aint that the truth might as well title your video "come and get me"


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, just a quick update... I am 17 days into flower now...

Here is the Laced Rhino I'm so impressed with this plant..







Here is the laziest bitch in the world... The Widow...







This is the SLH screen now...













Will leave pics for a couple more days...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 27, 2010)

looking good. be over on the weekend to see them in person.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

how do lacey!

wow the laced compared to the white widow is crazy. id be looking to clone that and lose the WW.

ps plants are looking lovely


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Don,  The White Widow is gone... I really hate the plant...It takes far too long to grow, it requires heaps of nutes, it's weeks behind the others.... It grows huge buds that are superlight and I grew it till 12 weeks. 

That's the mother that I threw into the flowering tent and when it flowers that's the last of it thank God.. I have a clone of the Laced Rhino that I will be turning into a mother... Its earnt a spot as a keeper that's for sure...

A friend of mine has a White Widow thats Indica dominant which is what the first lot of white widow was, I believe it came from Shantibaba? Then people started crossing it, and turned it into a monster...Anyway he is going to give me a cutting of it in a few weeks, so it will be interesting to see how different it will be from the one I grew out previously...

Laceygirl..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

hey lacey!

saweeeet a cross of the original white widow and???? or is it super secret? 

yeah shanti was the original WW now black widow.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey lacey!
> 
> saweeeet a cross of the original white widow and???? or is it super secret?
> 
> yeah shanti was the original WW now black widow.


 Wink Wink my friend.. No actually I don't know... lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

haha nudge nudge wink wink say no more


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 27, 2010)

that scrog plants are looking realli gud. looks like there gunna have some gud light penatration an alot of dense (hopefully) buds


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Did your white widow flowers get into a heat zone ? That would cause airy buds.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, thank you Princess and Don. 

Hi Golden Ganja, no it wasn't heat issues, my tent is climate controlled, its just a shit strain... I'll probably be giving most of the pot that comes from it away....Seriously, that's how I feel about it...Its been crossed too many times and its crap...

Laceygirl...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would make oil/tincture/butter out of it and that way it goes not to waste, well there is rolling it all up and passing it out to 420 friendlys. 
 We are laxed out here and thats what i do from time to time (make a stoners day).


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Laceygirl, wanted to stop by and catch up with your ladies, but I can't see the pics tonight in your thread, either...Maybe it's just me?


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 27, 2010)

white rhino is white widow crossed with cali indica so not a ww crosses are bad eh since that was a keeper i didnt know that widow was originally indica dom since arjan from greenhouse claims to be the originator in fact says that strain being "ripped off" was the reason he started including his own name in his strains ie arjans haze #1234345435 i really dont like him all that much can you tell ?? anyway ill be staying tuned to see how that looks and turns out (the ww indica dom) what general geo are you in sounds like your available strains are kinda slim pickins compared to what im used to at least


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, seems the smaller pics aren't working again for me today - but I could see your big pics, Lacey! Whoa! Looks like a jungle in there! Kinda funny - the last pic, showing all of 'em, the leaves on the SLH are soooooo narrow compared to the others, it almost makes 'em look like a patch of grass with buds growing out of it! hehe


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Doe, yeah I reckon... They are super thin leaved...And yes it does look like meadow grass with buds in it... lol...

Will be posting more pics this evening... They are coming along very quickly....Day 19-20 today, I think 20.

Laceygirl..


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

So what time is it down under Lacy, it's 7:11 pm over here in the northeast USA.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Its ten past nine in the morning here North, I just took my oldest to school... Oh and its Thursday here...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahh so your a day ahead, 1 day closer to friday lol. My oldest is playing the Wii, another hour and all 3 will be sleeping woooo hooo!


Anyway the LR is looking fantastic, how are the temps Lacy. Funny I always thought of Australia as semi tropical. Hey did you see the movie Far Away Downs? I thought it was great.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

North you've really got to do yourself a favour and bring the kids down under... Its a truly beautiful place... Where I live is far from subtropical, but we get weather extremes here, we are really close to the snow but not high enough up to experience snowfall in our town.. But its freezing in the winter and scorching hot in the summer... We are not far from the coast, so its pretty cool..

Queensland (a state in Oz) is substropical so is the northern territory (another state), they have wet seasons, just think Crocodile Dundee and its pretty spot on... All our theme parks are located in Queensland... Its the biggest tourist state... 

Yes I am from the future,  I can pretty much predict your night will run smoothly and the kids go to bed no dramas...lol....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

No I haven't seen Far Away Downs... I shall give it a look though...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol, thats too funny. I was thinking Croc Dundee too. Brings me back to the 80's. And yes your right, the baby 6 months, and the 2.5 year old just went down, no screaming. 2 down 1 to go. Oh and my brother just stopped by with some "new" stuff straight from cali.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Yum, cali gear... I will smoke some, some day....My hubby's been to the states a few times, not for about 15 years though, they did the tourist, theme park thing for a couple of months...I can't get into the states I have mj growing charges from when I was young and stupid.......


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like the real show is getting started Lacy. Should be smooth sailing from here. Are you glad the stretch seemed to stop? No more messin with the branches?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi integra, yes they seem to have stopped stretching now, so I am pretty much going to leave them alone for now... The screen is choca-block full and they seem to be liking their position... If things keep going this way, I wont have to raise the lights too much more either.

I haven't touched the Laced Rhino and she's going great guns... That thing will be ready in four weeks the way its going...yay... Fast flowerer... The Widow on the other hand, is just starting to form small buddies... That thing still has 9 weeks to go...

I honestly can't wait to get back in there tonight... I am still struggling with my aerocloner...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey lace, just stoppin by to see the progress and ofcourse they look just lovely! Those buds are gonna be dank. Nice job training and pruning they look like they will all fit in there just perfect. Good info on the ww, I will avoid that strain. Also good to hear you aren't dissapearing, you have great skills to share.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Raider, still here, I don't think the popos are going to get too far with a website that promotes the use and growth of weed...Youtube, I can understand them giving over information on illegal activities, they promote the fact they don't want any illegality... But RIU unless hit with a court order, and I'm not sure what the jurisdiction would be, they would have to work in conjunction with US authorities, and I think there are more things to worry about than a couple of pot growers... 

The guy that was busted, had a home beer brewing vid on his channel that showed his face and his voice, so it wasn't hard for them to put two and two together and get dickhead..lol....


----------



## Knickers (Apr 29, 2010)

Haha, well that's what we tell ourselves so we can sleep at night anyway


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Haha, well that's what we tell ourselves so we can sleep at night anyway


Yeah, every night...lol..


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 29, 2010)

cali "home of the greatest pot in the world " norcal born and raised ! hey lacy you never replied to what i said about the rhino n what do you think about arjans claim to have breed the original ww


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Mike, because I am Australian I will always take the side of Scott Blakey (Shantibaba), he is the geneticist, and he has degrees proving this, he's travelled all over the world collecting these strains.. Arjan is a Dutch businessman, and having married into a Dutch family, I know what I'm talking about...Arjan was all about the fast strain, the fast sell and Shanti wasn't... The ole quality v's quantity arguement...Arjan can buy all the Cannabis cups he wants, but I'm waiting for Mr Nice Seeds to come back into stock... Everywhere I've looked to buy them they are sold out... Arjans stuff can be found everywhere... What does that tell you? So yeah, Arjan learnt from the real genius.... I might be biased because I am Australian, but come on... I'm Australian...lol...
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, with a big tent update....

This first pic is just a close up of the Super Lemon Haze buds that are forming nicely... The screen is choca-block, and its looking healthy and robust...







This is a picture of the screen as it is now...







This is the Laced Rhino plant, isn't she bewdiful????







And here's a close up of the bud...







This is a bud I am going to use for size reference and growth... 







Will post more in a few days...

Laceygirl...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike, because I am Australian I will always take the side of Scott Blakey (Shantibaba), he is the geneticist, and he has degrees proving this, he's travelled all over the world collecting these strains.. Arjan is a Dutch businessman, and having married into a Dutch family, I know what I'm talking about...Arjan was all about the fast strain, the fast sell and Shanti wasn't... The ole quality v's quantity arguement...Arjan can buy all the Cannabis cups he wants, but I'm waiting for Mr Nice Seeds to come back into stock... Everywhere I've looked to buy them they are sold out... Arjans stuff can be found everywhere... What does that tell you? So yeah, Arjan learnt from the real genius.... I might be biased because I am Australian, but come on... I'm Australian...lol...
> Laceygirl...


 i agree completly like i said before i dont like arjan at all cannabis king my ass


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 29, 2010)

damn i like how close the buds are in pic 4 thats is nice those are gonna be some thick ass colas ! what week are you in ??


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Apr 29, 2010)

i need to read titles more my bad day 20!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, with a big tent update....
> 
> This first pic is just a close up of the Super Lemon Haze buds that are forming nicely... The screen is choca-block, and its looking healthy and robust...
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, and yeah I'm in day 20...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking Very Nice Lacey.. Have i +Repped u lately? Lol.. 
I Love Screens, they really make use of available light.
Try & Convince 8 to update his please!!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

I start PK 13-14 on the Laced Rhino in 8 days, that will be the start of week 4.. I will hit the Super Lemon Haze with it about a week and a half later... I am not going to use it on the Lazy Widow...Her buds get big enough without it, and I don't want it to fall over and squash everything.. It gets very top heavy...

Canna Nutes Rock...

Just a quick rundown on what nutes I am using to get it to this point...

Canna Vega A and B for vegging with Rhizotonic and pH down...Cannazym if the plants need it...
Canna Flores A and B with two full feedings of Cannazym in the flowering period... Will use it for a second time the week after I use the PK. 

I only use Rhizotonic once during flowering and that's just to ensure root health..Usually around week 4 or 6 depending on how I feel...lol...Still using pH down throughout my grow as my town water sux.

I use PK 13-14 at about week 4 to week 5 depending on the flowering time of the strain I am growing... 

After PK, I give half strength nutes for 2 days, then return to 800PPM for another 5 days, then I flush with pH down water for at least 10 days or until its ready...

I don't harvest until the buds are really ripe...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds like youve got your shit nailed down tight lacey. 

you ever think about trying the (expensive) canna boost?


----------



## Knickers (Apr 29, 2010)

The windswept SLH is my fav


----------



## highflyby (Apr 29, 2010)

Where have I been? Scribed to this one lacey, sorry Ive been busy lately and didnt catch the new journal.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like youve got your shit nailed down tight lacey.
> 
> you ever think about trying the (expensive) canna boost?


Morning Don, Actually I've used it and I'll be honest with you, I don't like it... I used it for the whole duration of flower last time I don't think it does anything that's worth $110.00. $155 in some places... PK 13-14 gets results but yeah, I don't like Boost...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome Back Highfly... Good to see you here..

G'day all, Laceygirl again, with a nutrient update... I love Canna, I've been using it for years,but lately I have found with some strains, it lacks something... And that's exactly what I told my hydroguys this morning... So they recommended Cal/Mag by Growth Technology Australia... Going to hit the mothers with it tonight and see if that helps things... 

Its just that sometimes, with some strains the leaves start to loose their green colouring slightly and start to turn a light shade of yellow... Cal Mag is just that, Calcium, Magnesium and Nitrogen... Looking forward to seeing what it can do..

Laceygirl...


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Lacey,
Looks like your doing your thing. Just wanted to stop by and say hi ! 
Eza


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Eza, good to see you back on the site...


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanx Lacey, I am on and off but will be around 
Plants are looking good


----------



## Da420Monkey (Apr 29, 2010)

i cannot see any of your pics


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Da420Monkey said:


> i cannot see any of your pics


Thats ok, you can go to my profile and look at my albums, its in my Super Lemon Haze folder... Theres heaps of pics there...  Welcome though...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 30, 2010)

i am back on the site. and i just posted pics in my journal.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 30, 2010)

G'day all Lacey girl with more pics...

The first is of the Laced Rhino, its starting to get really crystally and covered in sugar... Yay, so glad I decided to keep this strain... It looks and smells yummy..







Here is the whole flowering tent...







Here are some baby SLH buds....  







Wont post pics for a couple more days..

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 30, 2010)

Delicious lacey.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks Sexy! You may be onto a winner there with that Laced Rhino!


----------



## eightenough (Apr 30, 2010)

i cant get over how fast the Laced Rhino is flowering. i want to run that strain for sure. is it stretching much at all? what do you think of its chances working in a SOG?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi eight, that's pretty much how I plan to grow it.... It would be perfect for SOG as its such a small plant... Its only that big because I vegged it for over six weeks...

I will definately be scrogging it... I'll only veg it for 3 to 4 weeks I reckon...


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

G'day All Laceygirl again... I was supposed to post these last night but I got sucked into TV..







Will post more tonight after the lights come back on, I am at day 22.... It will be day 23 when the lights come on..These photos really don't do them justice....


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 1, 2010)

That it sweet my white strain will be done around same time 9 weeks on yours?
oh yeah this summer I will be doing a true non bias 1000w side by side grow with DM Gold and AN Connoiseur.I have done weeks of research and have been told by trusting sources that DM Gold will give me similar results as my current line at 4/5 or even 3/5 the cost but I will do a full year grow since it will take a grow or two to get there nutz down. IM EXCITED
LOOKIN GOOD by the way.Do you have a pattern you use to mix your nutrients? I have noticed on the last grow adding my acids and or powerful nutz first that will kill my benificials and fungi once I have ph controlled I had the living goodness, has made a noticeable difference.


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

Hi Johnny... When I use my nutes, I use the additives first to the direction on the bottle or a little less, I then add my vega A and B or flores A and B after that to reach my desired PPM... I find I don't over fertilize this way... When I use the additives I am using them for a specific purpose so nutes are secondary.. Just adjusters really... I only use Rhizotonic for a couple of days during veg and maybe once during flower, I use Cannazym once during veg for a couple of days ususally in conjunction with Rhizotonic, and I only use it once more during flower for a couple of days. I use PK13-14 for a week a week only at around week 4 -5... It is going in with my Laced Rhino next week...


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

I have absolutely no humidity in the little tent, this is not good enough, so I had to think of something to fix it quick..

I bought a cold mist humidifyer the other week on ebay... Its the best little unit... I've attached a little piece of the insulation that Eight gave me and directed the cold steam directly into the lil cloning tent...I've also switched the exhaust fan off..







In this pic you can clearly see the steam coming out, its working like a charm...







Just another close up, with the temperature and humidity reading... Its been on for half an hour now...The plants already look better... Humidity in cloning and vegging is a good thing... During flowering, Very Bad....







More on the big tent, if its worth posting.. Laceygirl..


----------



## eightenough (May 1, 2010)

wow. that little humidifier is awesome. how much was it. i want to get one.


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

Here's the link....

This is the exact one I bought from ebay... Its $90 cheaper than the next cold steam one...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-EUROLAB-Ultrasonic-Humidifier-5-Litres-Capacity-/370365135205?cmd=ViewItem&pt=AU_Home_Environmental_Solutions&hash=item563b7b7965

Will PM it to you as well...
Laceygirl....


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 1, 2010)

ouch 90 thats costly why dont you get the ultrasonic humidifier produces no heat no mold compared to motorized unit( i have not noticed that the ultrasonic piezo speaker does not effect plants.easy to clean water stays cold and only 39.95 at your local pharmacy.just food for thoughts.Hey lacy have you used DM gold?


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

No Johnny, I'm a Canna girl all the way... A good friend of mine used to use dutch master, but I don't like it, my results were consistently better than my friends so they ended up changing to Canna too.... I've been using it for about 12 years now... I don't mess with success... But there are a range of nutrients here in Oz called Cyco... You need about 11 bottles for the whole range but another good friend is using it and they love it... That's the next lot of nutes I'll try, probably in the next year or so...

Oh shit, I also forgot to mention, with some strains I find Canna lacks something so I use Cal/Mag/Nitro by Growth Technologies help fill the gap.... Its pretty good stuff...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> ouch 90 thats costly why dont you get the ultrasonic humidifier produces no heat no mold compared to motorized unit( i have not noticed that the ultrasonic piezo speaker does not effect plants.easy to clean water stays cold and only 39.95 at your local pharmacy.just food for thoughts.Hey lacy have you used DM gold?


Mine is the ultrasonic...and its virtually silent, you can barely hear the fan... its only $69.75... I went to the chemist here and they only had vaporizers that produce warm steam....


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 2, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Mine is the ultrasonic...and its virtually silent, you can barely hear the fan... its only $69.75... I went to the chemist here and they only had vaporizers that produce warm steam....


yeah I have the ultrasonic and love it.
I know you are a canna girl and yes I see success.im just a dork like that I always like to see differences.Yes I have to add lots of cal-mag with there coco line(coco love cal and mag so much it wont let go LMAO)
So I am going to get rid of my clone dome and build your type of cloner instead of paying $300 for ezclone should shorten up my clone time by a week.
I cannot install the 4 x 4 flood n Drain till next crop.I let veg way to long these things are almost as tall as me and im over 6 foot tall.
oh yeah I get co2 next week.Wrist size colas here I go


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Right, I've just about had it up to here with my aerocloner... Its really giving me the shits, and producing nothing... So I've had a bit of a rethink after I chatted with Eight and my hydro guy....

I came home and took it apart and some of the misters were blocked and there was a strange whitish slime in the water so I lightly bleached everything, rinsed it thoroughly and let it dry naturally...I put it in my bath tub to test it and the pump has more than enough grunt to do the job but the misters were letting me down... 

Then I had a bit of a sook, and a think and there's always a simpler way to do things... I am the ultimate lazy gardener, so I thought what creates mist with water without mechanical means????
BUBBLES!!!!!... DUH,  I could have kicked myself in the arse for not apply the technique earlier... 

Out came the PVC frame and the black hosing mister I made and I replaced all that shit, with 2 x 30cm airstones and a water pump... Submerged in 35 litres of water in the aerocloner, the huge amounts of bubbles create a microfine mist, when the bubbles pop... Its genius I tells ya...lol.... I put everything back to gether again and let it run for ten minutes... I used new neoprene sleeves that were totally dry, and when I checked it, they had such a fine mist covering them... BLOODY EUREKA....

I also managed to get the ultrasonic humidifyer inside the lil cloner tent, and the temps and the humidity are perfect....I am using cloning solution from Growth Technology Australia again, because it was the only thing giving me hope last week.....lol...When I run out of the Clonex Solution, I am going to try super thrive, I've had success with that before in humidity crib situations...

Pamela the Blue Cheese seems to hate my guts, I've given her the best of everything and she's been nothing but an moody bitch..... She looks lovely in the mother tent, but as soon as I try to clone her, she turns on me...

And to prove how much she hates me, I took eight cuttings today... Four from Pamela Blue Cheese and four from the Super Lemon Haze. They have all been put in the aerocloner and I checked them 15 mins ago... The SLH are loving their new environment, standing straight up and you wouldn't even think they were clones, but the Blue Cheese have fallen straight over, flat on their arses... I know they will improve tomorrow, but it just goes to show, some strains like it better than others...

I will take pics but I've made a pact with myself not to do anything but check temps for 4 days... Will let you know how it goes....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 3, 2010)

wow their are soooo man difficulties when people bypass nature i.e use hydro aero and other methods when it works it works great BUT when it goes bad it goes hhoorriibbllee best of luck to you lacey i hopes you get it figured out


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Mike, teething problems, we all have them, but cloning is critical to my operation so I've got to get this dialled in fast... I can always go back to the old method, but that requires me to be more hands on... I've got small kids at home, so I can't be spending as much time as I'd like in the shed, they always want to follow me in there....lol... Nothing in there for them to see so its easier if I stay outta there till they hit the sack... That's why I am aiming for total automation... I'm nearly there...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 3, 2010)

you might wanna try using a reg clone dome and putting the right airstone in there use oasis ive found its the only readily available medium ive found that doesent hold to much water this is important : im having a hard time explaining this here its goes again first take your norm clone dome cut/ scar take a lil divit out of the black lip lay down a long heavy airstone feed the tubing throu the divit fill with a half inch of water if needed add a heat mat when you do this to a normal clone dome i dont have to mist ever the bubbles popping creates ushually just the right amount of mist and humidity is great cause of extra water i got 100% success when i tested it out to see if i could take a vacation if i wanted to i invented came up with this myself and works like a charm


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Hi Mike, yeah bubbles are the go, I used to do sorta the same thing using a big white polystyrene box that cold stuff is shipped in... I just had a black mesh tray I used to put it upside down so the rockwool was out of the one inch of water in the bottom of the box, with two big airstones... Just let the bubbles do their work, I had a 100% success rate that way, but I can't keep that unit inside the house like I used to, now its in a shed so it has to be inside the cloner tent...

That's why I thought I would give this little twist on the idea, a go... I really think this will be the way it will work... I have a good feeling.. The Blue Cheese clones have already started to straighten back up... I am encouraged...


----------



## charlie7 (May 3, 2010)

that looks awsome + 10 points to you!
that blue cheese will go down so well


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 3, 2010)

Sounds good Lacy
I am going to build the version that you have tested and works using the airstones so how deep is your bucket? I will be using the small net pots with coco as my medium I wanna see how well this works


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Hey Johnny, I got the 14 gallon rubbermaid roughneck....


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Well, I think I finally have the aerocloner working.... The Blue Cheese are finally coming along... 

This is how they look now...







This is what they looked like yesterday....







I am lightly foliar feeding with Rhizotonic once a day....

Here is the SLH on day 24...













Here is the Laced Rhino... Its hard to get close to it, due to the light...







More in a couple of days...

Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

Everything is looking fabulous Lacey. It's funny i had trouble with bubble cloners and hit it big with my aero cloner. I have had cloning down for about a decade but it was too much work, root cubes, gel, heat mats, domes, misting ect... The aero cloner I just set it and forget it, sorry to hear about your but happy the bubble cloner is working for you.


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Well, I think I finally have the aerocloner working.... The Blue Cheese are finally coming along...
> 
> This is how they look now...
> 
> ...


I am very happy with how things are going thanks Mike


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 3, 2010)

nice to hear n see your blue cheese clones are doing better


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 3, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike, yeah bubbles are the go, I used to do sorta the same thing using a big white polystyrene box that cold stuff is shipped in... I just had a black mesh tray I used to put it upside down so the rockwool was out of the one inch of water in the bottom of the box, with two big airstones... Just let the bubbles do their work, I had a 100% success rate that way, but I can't keep that unit inside the house like I used to, now its in a shed so it has to be inside the cloner tent...
> 
> That's why I thought I would give this little twist on the idea, a go... I really think this will be the way it will work... I have a good feeling.. The Blue Cheese clones have already started to straighten back up... I am encouraged...


 thats awesome i felt your pain if i couldnt clone my whole shit would be fucked its crutial to success of my grow so im glad you got that figured out


----------



## Moochbuds (May 3, 2010)

bubble cloners work very very well had roots showing in two days! If you have any more problems with the cloner you are using, you can make a homemade bubble cloner in about 30 mins. 

5 gallon rubbermaid tub.
4-8 line air pump and air stones
3" mesh pots and 3" holes in the lid and you got yourself a sweet lil bubble cloner
Its like clock work, anywhere from 3 days to 12 i have a 95% turnaround. good luck to you on the rest looking good so far.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

hey Mooch I have the same temp/rh gauges.


----------



## Moochbuds (May 3, 2010)

howdy howdy, yep i got like 5 of them and 4 others lol cant ever have enough ya know what i mean!!!!


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

Hells yeah, got mine at wally worl for 7 and some change.


----------



## laceygirl (May 3, 2010)

Thanks gents, thats always good to know.. I love bubbles, they seem to work so well... Not going to check the roots for three more days... Although I am bloody tempted....lol...


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

Hi all, just a quick note to let everyone know that my Top 44 and my Papaya seeds showed up today... YAY... It means that i will be starting all over again from seed... These are not femmed, so I will have to grow and sex them...

So friggin' excited....

Laceygirl...


----------



## 9oh4 (May 4, 2010)

fucking epic!


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi all, just a quick note to let everyone know that my Top 44 and my Papaya seeds showed up today... YAY... It means that i will be starting all over again from seed... These are not femmed, so I will have to grow and sex them...
> 
> So friggin' excited....
> 
> Laceygirl...


Thanks 9, glad you could stop by....


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 4, 2010)

They will most certainly have a good mum to raise them.


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

fuck they took long enough. its awesome that they arrived. time to start again.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 4, 2010)

just looked up top 44 and papaya neva heard of em before (im in nor cal) top 44 is supposed to be some commercial strain with notable yields and papaya a more counisour strain with alot of flavour and no slouch on the yield so you should have some fun with the papaya idk what the top44 will turn out like ima sure find out thou huh


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

Can't wait for these two strains, I am going to start to germinate them tonight....Eight, I need to borrow a flouro man...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi all, just a quick note to let everyone know that my Top 44 and my Papaya seeds showed up today... YAY... It means that i will be starting all over again from seed... These are not femmed, so I will have to grow and sex them...
> 
> So friggin' excited....
> 
> Laceygirl...


Wicked.. Papaya  I hear u can lick ur lips after a Billy and actually taste the Mango


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 4, 2010)

been following your thread for a while LG. its looking spectacular. FYI super lemon Haze is my fav, to smoke never grew it but maybe ill give it a whirl one of these days.


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

Hi John and all others on this page... Thank you very much for your kindables... 

I have decided to germinate two seeds of the Top 44... I believe that Eight is also going to germinate two for me so we can try for a female... I had to throw out two of my Laced Rhino seedlings today as they started to rot, I left them in humidity for too long, shall rectify that this time... They will end up in the mother tent after they crack and show the cotolyedon and first node leaves....It has a more powerful flouro in it...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

Its really cold here in Canberra, I was up until 3am last night, my two year old is being such a pain in the arse, its really cold in my shed and to top it all off, my husband has left me no cigarettes to mull up with and this is the SECOND day in a row he's forgotten to leave me any....So fucking cranky right now....

Wish my kid would just go to sleep he's been up since 6.30am...


----------



## quickrip (May 4, 2010)

Hey laceygirl Ive been watchin your grow for a while now and its a pleasure to watch you work. 
I have to feel for today Ive got a two yr old girl and she can be quite a handfull sometimes. I wish I could give you a few of my cigs. Hope your day gets better from here. Happy cultivating! Keep smiling.


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

thanks quick...lol.. He's just gone down for a nap so I might do the same...lol.. Thanks for the props on my journal... I've really fallen in love with growing...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Its really cold here in Canberra, I was up until 3am last night, my two year old is being such a pain in the arse, its really cold in my shed and to top it all off, my husband has left me no cigarettes to mull up with and this is the SECOND day in a row he's forgotten to leave me any....So fucking cranky right now....
> 
> Wish my kid would just go to sleep he's been up since 6.30am...


I feel your pain Lacy. I have 3 boys, 8, 2 and 6 months. Plenty of sleepless nights over here.


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

i know what you mean. the cold here is fucked. i bet we re going to have to use space heaters this winter. i hope not.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 4, 2010)

damn sounds like you got your hands full lace thats messed up he didnt leave you no cigs that kinda shit would cause me to flip my shit i would make my girl leave work bring me some and thats just what it would have to be if i was stuck at home with some kids (luckily i dont got none) 

i know exsactly what you mean by falling in love with growing i run throu these dooms day scenarios wondering if i was droped in a jungle island how would i grow my weed if the world changed how would i grow i honestly think by now all i need is some beans and i could get it cracking anywhere on earth now like that survior guy you could drop me in middle of desert with a pocket knife and some beans and id get it cracking lol i just cant imagine not being able to do it would crush me its my meditation where i go when i pissed is strait to the room if im sad strait to the room etc growing is my spirtiuality without it im lost


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

Hi northern, I love my kids to death, but there are some days, I'd love to give them away....lol... I have two boys one is six and the other is nearly 2. You've still got a bub in your house, is he sleeping thru the night yet? That is what makes things easier... When you can get a solid 6-7 hour block of sleep...

Mike, I don't know what i'd do if I couldn't grow... Yeah I'd be just like Bear Grylls with my seeds... "Right I've been dropped in the amazon and all I have is a pocket knife, some rockwool cubes and ten seeds...""" lol....


----------



## vito*magito (May 4, 2010)

Hi Laceygirl, I have been reading your journals and learning a lot, im doing the tent thing too but with soil, and just starting to try out a DWC setup. I couldnt see your first pictures but was just wondering a couple things. First, you say you use all Canna nutrients, do you agree with what they say on their website as far as feeding schedule and PPMs? 

Do you use all the "extra" ones like Rhizatonic, Cannazym, and Cannaboost? I saw you use the Rhizatonic for foliar feeding i think, and that you use the Pk1314. But do you use the other 3 mixed in your reservoir? 
Also, Do you run a drip line up to water your medium in your net pots? I am a little confused how the roots get down to the reservoir water with out the net pot watering but just havetn figured that step out yet. Do you spray your plants every night with the Rhizatonic? All thru flowering? I just thought to spray them as the lights went out for the plants night today, but wasnt sure how much i would do it cause of mold. You must be doing something right, your plants look great and consistently healthy, nice work. later


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 5, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi northern, I love my kids to death, but there are some days, I'd love to give them away....lol... I have two boys one is six and the other is nearly 2. You've still got a bub in your house, is he sleeping thru the night yet? That is what makes things easier... When you can get a solid 6-7 hour block of sleep...
> 
> Mike, I don't know what i'd do if I couldn't grow... Yeah I'd be just like Bear Grylls with my seeds... "Right I've been dropped in the amazon and all I have is a pocket knife, some rockwool cubes and ten seeds...""" lol....


 lmfao you got it


----------



## laceygirl (May 5, 2010)

Hi Vito... First thing I will say is soil is a pain in the arse... I don't like it as I like to check a reservoir for my PPM... Soil has other variables in it that I usually can't control, that's why I use hydroton....(Clayballs)... I use A DWC system, with a top feeder hose.. I have to do this as the roots haven't made it to the bottom pot where the water and airstone are... 

My plants are fed for 15 minutes every hour... My DWC system is a 20 litre double pot system with an airstone in the bottom pot.. All pots are linked back to the reservoir...

So my system is using a little bit of all systems... I take the best from each kind of hydro set up and use it... 

I love Canna and yes I do use the other nutrients EXCEPT Cannaboost... That stuff is overpriced shit... PK 13-14 will do the same job.. I know, I've tried it both ways...

Rhizotonic is fantastic stuff and I use Cannazym like a vitamin shot for my plants... I only use it when I think they need it... Just for a little help..

If you choose to use Canna, some strains will need a little extra help in its nutrient... I use Growth Technology Australia's Cal/Mag/Nit as a supplement to my Canna products... I only use this when I can see the chloroform fading from the plants (leaf yellowing and the veins really seem noticeable) or if I have tip burn, or I think they need a Nitrogen injection... It might sound a little confusing but seriously your plants will tell you what they need...

You don't have to foliar feed during flowering... In fact, its probably better if you don't... It creates excess moisture which can cause MOULD... That is something you should try to avoid at all costs... Add Rhizotonic once to your res after you've finished your cycle of PK 13-14... It works for me... I also use it for a couple of days during veg... I don't use these products everytime I water, I find I don't need to...

The secret with Canna, use your additives first( Rhizo, Cannazym, PK 13-14) to the strength on the bottle or a little less, then top up with your Vega or Flores A and B to reach your desired PPM.. I keep most strains at around 900 - 1000 PPM... Halve that when talking about starting new cuttings in veg then gradually increase...

pH is really important when using Canna as it likes it a little on the lower side... From 5.6 - 6.0... 

I think that's everything...

I have another thread that starts from the very beginning...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/282347-laceygirls-grow.html

This will give you all the photos and info you need...

Hope I covered all your questions...

Laceygirl...


----------



## vito*magito (May 5, 2010)

wow laceygirl, thanks for such a thorough and helpful answer, that helps a lot, thanks


----------



## laceygirl (May 5, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

Heading into day 26 now... I wanted to take a photo where 2000watts of light wouldn't impede my photo so I went in totally black and just shot and hoped for the best...

HOLY SHIT, is the best way I can describe it... I can't get over how fast these are growing....







I am not even half way yet...!!!!

Will post more pics when the lights come back on... I've put the lights on a new digital timer especially made for HID lighting so I should get a fair bit of use out of that...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (May 5, 2010)

looking real good. i will have to head over one night next week for a look.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 5, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> Heading into day 26 now... I wanted to take a photo where 2000watts of light wouldn't impede my photo so I went in totally black and just shot and hoped for the best...
> 
> ...


 fucking nice lace thats the biz frosty as hell for day 26 gonna be some nice shit rhino is by far one of my fav strains top 5 for sure prob top 3


----------



## northeastern lights (May 5, 2010)

Nice Lacey, you know those are going to be some massive bud swhen they are done.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 5, 2010)

Looking Good Lace, the SLH produces more resin than u will know what to do with


----------



## blaze1camp (May 5, 2010)

looking nice...got 1 in veg now...pulling up a chair...


----------



## laceygirl (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I am really surprised at how fast everything is coming along....

Here is a close up of the Laced Rhino... It gets PK 13-14 on Friday...







Here is a cross section of the Laced Rhino plant.... Can't wait to taste this baby....








This is what the Super Lemon Haze looks like with the lights on...







I am going to go back into the tent tonight and see if I can take some close ups of the buds, they just look unreal... Everything is covered in sugar...lol...

Stay tuned... Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (May 5, 2010)

WOW. i have to get over there. the laced rhino looks amazing. i cant wait to taste that one. actually i cant wait to taste them all.

how are your TOP44 seeds going? i am going to planting the 2 i have into rockwool in party cups tomorrow.


----------



## laceygirl (May 5, 2010)

Hi Eight, the Top 44 are still pushed into the cubes, so I wont know until tomorrow or the next day... I want them to work for the light...

I am just about to head out in the dead of winter and start rinsing hydroton...This is the part I hate, I can only do it of a night time, too many nosey neighbours...

And yes Rock the Laced Rhino is the White Widow crossed with the White Rhino.... Its basically just White Rhino but since I crossed it and bred it, a dude on here gave it a name and its stuck...


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 5, 2010)

That laced rhino is a beast. Can you tell me what exactly is laced rhino? Is it your old mother widow x rhino? I just bought some of the canna terra flores so hopefully it does good things. The LSH looks good too but i guess i have a soft spot for the rhino for obvious reasons.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

woooooot rock on lacey, that laced rhino is going to go nuts with the pk, everything else is looking good too, even slow coach


----------



## 9oh4 (May 5, 2010)

looks incredible for sure!


----------



## laceygirl (May 5, 2010)

Thankyou Don and 9.... Doing good things over here...lol

Its sooo cold here now.. Thank God I am in tents, cause if I was just straight growing in the shed everything would have died by now... Its about 15 degrees celcius in my shed at the moment... That's about as cold as it will get today, until later on this afternoon..

Good to know my digital timer is working and switched itself off at 7.00am this morning... So all is good there, I programmed it correctly....lol...

My aerocloner is going great guns, everything looks so healthy... I am still foliar feeding Rhizotonic about 4 times a day, just to help them grow roots a little quicker....They will stay in the aerocloner for 2-3 weeks... Depending on when I need them....

I will be setting up my veg tent in the next couple of days, its just the simpliest system, I will post photos as I am working... I am just waiting on the cuttings to really start showing some roots... I am vegging under my 400watt Metal Hallide, so that should help them along nicely... I love vegging under Metal Hallides, they make the plant look fantastic...

More in a couple of days... Probably on Friday when I PK13-14 the Laced Rhino...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 5, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Here is my now converted Bubble Cloner... All it has inside the unit are two big airstones run by the air pump in the picture... I am getting much better results already... The clones are heaps healthier....This is day number 3 for the clones







The clones on the left are of the Blue Cheese... I have been having no luck in cloning this bitch but I have a good feeling this time... It works heaps better than all that PVC shit....

The clones on the right are of the SLH, I took them cause I am just waiting for any of them to strike... I am running out of time...I need to veg for at least three weeks and the clones need three weeks, so that's six in total... I harvest the flower tent in six weeks, I am really cutting this fine....

The big cubes are my germinating Top 44, they've only been in there for 48 hours so I'm expecting big things from them... The little cubes are of the Blue Cheese, one has roots out the bottom, the others dont, so I am just waiting for them to catch up...

More later...

Laceygirl....


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 6, 2010)

NICE very NICE Laced is growing up big and strong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

hahahahaha lacey id love it to be 15C outside, thats a good day right now for the uk. lol.

clones look good, i know your going to love the blue cheese, hope you get a nice cheesey pheno!


----------



## laceygirl (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Don and Johnny...Good to see you still checking on me...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahaha lacey id love it to be 15C outside, thats a good day right now for the uk. lol.
> 
> clones look good, i know your going to love the blue cheese, hope you get a nice cheesey pheno!


The Pheno of this Strain is bought here from Overseas.. It's original Blue Cheese.. It stinks in Veg more than some plants do in Flower..


----------



## laceygirl (May 6, 2010)

Well its day 27 and things are coming along beautifully... The SLH is really an unusual looking strain...Its covered in sugar already...​ 
Here is a size comparison by my hubby with a clothes peg...​ 



 
Here is a runaway branch that escaped the screen.....lol... Its just doing its own thing...​ 



 
Here is my fave pic of the Laced Rhino...​ 



 
This photo really doesn't do the screen justice... Looks heaps better in person, and the amount of light is making good close up photos impossible...​ 



 
More when there's more...​ 
Laceygirl...​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

that the cheese coming out, if only Oz laws on stuff coming in and out were a bit easier, you peeps could get a care package . the exodus cheese used to make the cross is one of the greatest strains ever.

the structure on that laced rhino looks sweet lacey!


----------



## eightenough (May 6, 2010)

looking awesome. yummmmmmy.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 6, 2010)

looking realli gud there LG. that rogue branch in ur scog tame her bk in.

everything is looking pucker keep up the GW


----------



## laceygirl (May 6, 2010)

Thanks princess.... Great to see you here, I haven't seen much of your grows lately... What have you got going at the moment???
LG


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 6, 2010)

there aint much going with ma growing at the min. ive moved my tent into mr wests place coz he had to many plants in veg and instead of transporting the plants i just transported ma stuff. 

so to answer ur qestion im helping mr west with his grows


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

Taxed the tent and got two in my tiny flat wile lpg's flat gets anew bathroom and kitchen lol.


----------



## Trivial (May 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yeah I'd be just like Bear Grylls with my seeds... "Right I've been dropped in the amazon and all I have is a pocket knife, some rockwool cubes and ten seeds...""" lol....


Lmfao I feel the same way sometimes. I just tuned into your grow, mad props! Those ladies look beautiful. I am very interested to see how your SLH turns out. I am vegging 3 of them right now. 

Good Luck and Happy Growing


----------



## laceygirl (May 6, 2010)

Welcome Trivial, good to see a fellow SLH grower..  Hope yours are going well too...


----------



## Sub Zero (May 6, 2010)

The plants look nice and healthy... good job!


----------



## laceygirl (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Sub...


----------



## laceygirl (May 7, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Day 28 update....

The Super Lemon Haze is coming along beautifully... I cannot get over the amount of crystals that are all over the plant already... Its starting to smell, but it doesn't reek the house out like the White Widow did... Thank God... Couldn't have visitors while that plant was in flower...lol..







The Laced Rhino... This plant is definately one of my favourites... I've taken a cutting off her and she's in a rockwool cube, waiting to grow legs in my lil cloning tent... Its so asthetically beautiful.... I am hanging to cut a branch off, but I started PK 13-14 yesterday so it would taste like shit.... 







I gave the Rhino another good feed tonight... She's using about 4 litres of water a day...

Here is a pic of the cracked Top 44 Indica strain I am starting... I will be starting a journal on this strain too, I'll wont start it till I get a female that I like....







Here is a pic of the Top 44 without its shell... I must say its a very white looking little seedling, I'm hoping more colour will return to it in the next few days... 







Super Lemon Haze gets PK 13-14 in about a weeks time... I am going to start it right on week 5 or possibly two days earlier, I'll look at the plants and see how I feel....

More when there's more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

you just know that haze is going to fill out into some donkey dicks, nodes look tight!


----------



## laceygirl (May 7, 2010)

Yeah I think so Don...... Considering I am only at day 28 and I am only going to take it to 63 days, possibly 70 depending on the plants, they should almost triple in size, I am reckoning... And once I start the PK 13-14, I will see a big difference in seven days... 

Laceygirl..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 7, 2010)

Looking Good Lace 
That Screen is doing wonders for your yield!


----------



## laceygirl (May 7, 2010)

Hi Ninja, I LOVE MY SCREEN...  Can't wait to put some cheese underneath it...  I still don't have a take on how much I'm going to pull....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 7, 2010)

Try Here: Super Lemon Haze

These are the guys that i used.. Maybe the info would be a good rough guide for you


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 7, 2010)

Damn Lacey, things are really progressing over here. Those buds are really starting to take form now. Very very nice!


----------



## laceygirl (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Raider, good to see you here again...  Your garden is looking great too....


----------



## laceygirl (May 7, 2010)

Good grief, I am so bored... I should be at home looking after my babies.... Both kinds....lol... Just tried to ring Eight but he's not at home, man, this sux.... I've got some work to do in the shed today, gotta rinse hydroton... I usually do it at night but its such a nice day here today... 

Still have an hour to go...


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 8, 2010)

Do you wash your hydroton with straight water Laceygirl?


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

Yes I do Rusty, it doesn't need anything else...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Good grief, I am so bored... I should be at home looking after my babies.... Both kinds....lol... Just tried to ring Eight but he's not at home, man, this sux.... I've got some work to do in the shed today, gotta rinse hydroton... I usually do it at night but its such a nice day here today...
> 
> Still have an hour to go...


Funny, when things are slow at work my mind turns to the garden and what I need to do too. Happy Weekend!


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

yes indeedy lacy girl ur plants are loooking fine. Im thinking of fitting a screeen if i can find something appropriate lol.


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

Hi Mr West... I built mine out of an old table... Hubby just removed the table top and I tied the screen using cooking string, really soft but really strong... I love it... It really works...
LG...


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

i aint got any room for a table i think i may just criss cross my tent with string and hope that does the job lol.


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... I think I'm on day 29 or 30? Anyway things are really moving along...

Here are the pics of the Super Lemon Haze... The screen is really doing its job...  I really love it... Can't wait to use a bigger screen on my next grow...
I took these photos just as the lights switched on...







This is the other end of the screen which also shows the Laced Rhino... This is by far my favourite plant... Look how pretty she is... 







Now a little bit more on the Laced Rhino... This is some super bud porn....  I took this photo and I nearly fell over... It looks different when the lights haven't fully warmed up...







I love this close up... Check out all the crystals all over her... This is the fastest plant I 've ever seen... We are at day three of PK 13-14...







This is a pic of the Rhino's central Cola... Its truly a sight to behold....







Things are starting to get pretty exciting....

Laceygirl....


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 8, 2010)

Their looking fantastic your yeild will be something else im guessing close to a lb just on the rhino 
just lovely Lacey keep up the great work 

Billy


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Billy


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 8, 2010)

I think i have diabetes just from lookin at that rhino lacey its that sugar coated already.Save those damn genetics i'm comin for a drive!


----------



## Integra21 (May 8, 2010)

You did a real good job with the screen Lacey. Should be a monster harvest, hope your ready for all of that herb. For you MrWest, I would just make a simple frame out of pvc or wood and get mesh like mine or just use lacys cooking string. It is easy to do, I talked lacy here into it, and this is her first run and look how great its turning out.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 8, 2010)

Damn Lacey, outstanding!! They looks so good. Is the Ed Rosenthals Super Bud?


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 8, 2010)

we call those DONKS!
where did you get the super lemon haze from?


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn Lacey, outstanding!! They looks so good. Is the Ed Rosenthals Super Bud?


Hi Raider, would you believe this is my strain? Well I can't take credit for it but this is the White Rhino crossed with my White Widow....  All I did was put two plants together and walk away... lol.... That's the extent of my involvement, but yeah, the Rhino looks like Medicine Man from Shantibaba....


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> we call those DONKS!
> where did you get the super lemon haze from?


Hi Mr Smiley, a very generous friend procured these for me.... I got them as cuttings not seeds... I also have a mother plant...


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 8, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> we call those DONKS!
> where did you get the super lemon haze from?


LOL mate,Everyone needs a Donk

Lacey those girls are looking NIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!! gotta love the white strains and who says diamonds are a girls best friend.I think Thrichromes are a girls best friend


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

A Kiss on the hand 
maybe quite continental...
But trichomes are a girls best friend

A kiss maybe grand,
But it wont pay the rental 
On your humble flat 
Or help you at the automat

Men grow cold, 
As girls grow old
And we all lose our charms in the end

But square cut or pear shaped
These BUDS don't lose their shape
TRICHOMES are a girls best friend..... LOL........


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mr Smiley, a very generous friend procured these for me.... I got them as cuttings not seeds... I also have a mother plant...


I can only get BC pk,BC BigBud, BC grapefruit. I could get bubba but i refuse to pay extra. Damn viets wouldnt know what "SUPERLEMONHAZE" Is. 
I havent tried haze yet. I might have but not have known. I dont seem much Cannabis Sativa around BC.. its not really bag qaulity.
Im tempted to get the superlemonhaze fems from Greenhouseseeds. 
I like your grow so ill be watching.


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> A Kiss on the hand
> maybe quite continental...
> But trichomes are a girls best friend
> 
> ...


how sweet. Do you like my picture? LOL
Nice pome


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

that is one scary avatar man...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 8, 2010)

Speaking of Avatars & Super Lemon Haze, how do u like the SLH heads in my new Avatar Lace?


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

Bloody beautiful Ninja.... Did you use any kind of bud enhancer like Pk or Boost for your grow..??? Can't wait till mine are finished.... Bout six weeks to go I'd reckon... PK for mine in about four days...

LG


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Bloody beautiful Ninja.... Did you use any kind of bud enhancer like Pk or Boost for your grow..??? Can't wait till mine are finished.... Bout six weeks to go I'd reckon... PK for mine in about four days...
> 
> LG


I will definetly need a 'Taster' if you let them go to 10 weeks, they'll be nice and Amber.
Those buds were cut right on 8 weeks.
They had Heavy Bud from weeks 3-6 & Swell from 6-7 & 1/2.
The above were actually not the Colas. The Colas were cut a few days earlier so the lights could be lowered and an even canopy of buds would ripen..
I'll post up a picture if i may?


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

Please do!!!! Can I ask why you only took them to 8 weeks???


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Please do!!!! Can I ask why you only took them to 8 weeks???


8 Weeks was due to an unforseen rental inspection 

Here is the canopy though


----------



## JoeCa1i (May 8, 2010)

cant see the first pics of the slh.Can you reupload them,just wanna check the pheno you got.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 8, 2010)

JoeCa1i said:


> cant see the first pics of the slh.Can you reupload them,just wanna check the pheno you got.


There was only the picture of the Canopy. The other picture is just my Avatar!


----------



## laceygirl (May 9, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... Thank God I've got mother plants...lol.. I've taken so many cuttings off them trying to get my aerocloner dialled in... The poor things....lol....

Ok... For the third time I've had to rethink my aerocloner.... Good grief, this thing has been a labour of love that's for sure.... No more PVC, the misters kept blocking up for some reason... So now I've replaced the water pump with an air pump, put two big airstones in the bottom and removed everything else but the water heater... I've turned my extraction fan back on and removed the humidifyer... My water heater is set to 22 degrees celcius so not freezing but cold, the humidity is low as I want the plants to look for water by growing roots...

I made the mistake of foliar feeding the plants and keeping the humidity high... The plants didn't feel the need to grow roots quickly as they were getting water from other sources... I have just taken ANOTHER four blue cheese clones and four Super Lemon Haze clones so which ever survives is the winner for the next stage of growth... I am not going to check the root systems till next Friday.... That's 5 days from now.... All I will check is the temperature... I am using a passive intake for fresh air at the moment, it doesn't need an input fan... The extraction fan is doing its job.

I've also decided to throw in another eight of my bred seeds which could be White Rhino (Laced Rhino) or White Widow... I will search for the Rhino again... I still have a heap of seeds left from what I bred, so that's comforting...lol... I only put them in yesterday after noon, so I am expecting big things from them in the next few days...

Both my top 44 seeds have sprouted and one is growing faster than the other... Now I just have to get them big enough to sex them... Will be topping these as they get bigger....

Day 4 of PK 13-14 for the Laced Rhino, and the White Widow in the flower tent looks half dead... It is suffering from Chlorosis something chronic, and I am using the recommended amount of Cal/Mag/Nitro for her, and she's not responding at all... I can't wait to see the end of this plant... I really hate it... But I just can't let it die...lol

More when there's more...

Laceygirl..


----------



## JoeCa1i (May 9, 2010)

?'s for lacey...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again.... Thank God I've got mother plants...lol.. I've taken so many cuttings off them trying to get my aerocloner dialled in... The poor things....lol....
> 
> Ok... For the third time I've had to rethink my aerocloner.... Good grief, this thing has been a labour of love that's for sure.... No more PVC, the misters kept blocking up for some reason... So now I've replaced the water pump with an air pump, put two big airstones in the bottom and removed everything else but the water heater... I've turned my extraction fan back on and removed the humidifyer... My water heater is set to 22 degrees celcius so not freezing but cold, the humidity is low as I want the plants to look for water by growing roots...
> 
> ...


Good News on the Aerocloner Lace.. You never told me what you thought of the SLH canopy..

I have just the thing to fix ur Widow back up. Get urself enough water to fill her pot, 20L or so (I'm just guessing).. Add some Hydrogen Peroxide, let it sit for 24hrs & as wierd as it sounds - add some rust. Easiest way to obtain a good sample is by doing it yourself.
Here is a video, it's alot simpler than this guy makes out, but u get the jist..
*RUST*

The Hydrogen Peroxide will help clean up ur roots, the sitting of the water will disperse Chlorine, & the rust will improve the Iron levels in the plant. With these powers combined ur WW should come back healthier than ever!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 9, 2010)

JoeCa1i said:


> ?'s for lacey...


Ah i c.. Well my pic could still answer the question 4u


----------



## vito*magito (May 9, 2010)

I have been having similar problems cloning Lacey, I had a spinner style little 8place aero cloner that worked good for a while, but then kept being a problem and letting the clones dry out, wasting cuttings. So last week i made a bubbler cloner, sounds like a similar thing to what you have been doing. I think i like the idea of blowing air into the reservoir, instead of pumping reservoir water thru tiny holes, it just seems less problematic. Have you had results with the bubble cloner before? Are you using just water? I started using the clonex solution to what they recommend on the bottle, 10ml per liter of water in the cloner and also dipping the cuttings in clonex rooting gel so maybe it will finally work huh? It seemed like you should aim for a ppm for the water but i decided to do what the bottle said. it takes so long to see if its working, for roots to show up, hopefully something works, i need some babys. I am running the aero cloner too with just water to see if that works better, but i also moved them away from the lights so its indirect, so maybe that will help too. does anybody know if thats a better way, or do they need more light? 

Thanks for the advise earlier on your dwc set up and using Canna, I am going to use them from the start on this DWC grow. I am using flora nova on my soil grow but it will be good to try out these, esp since they are in different places so i had to get something anyway. So add the additives first, then top off your ppm with the Vega or Flora, that makes sense. Do you know if that PK13-14 would be good on a soil grow? My soil grow is 4 weeks in since switching to 12/12, Was thinking it might be a good time with their next watering if the canna shows up in time. 
take care, your plants look great, i almost bought some white rhino seeds after seeing your pics but have too many strains already. 
later


----------



## laceygirl (May 9, 2010)

Hi Joe Cali,

Here is an early pic of my SLH....







Hi Vito, Now that I've removed the humidifyer and stopped foliar feeding them, I know I should get better results. I've had a quick look at them this morning and they seem to be doing really well. I am not going to check the roots until Friday. I too am using Cloning Solution at 10mls a litre... This should give us some kick arse results, I also made sure my pH levels are good... Now all I can do is hope and pray that what I've done works...

Laceygirl...


----------



## kmoo (May 9, 2010)

ah if only geography had of allowed for me to get in on the SLH clone action lol they look lovely


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 9, 2010)

thats nice bondage there lace i thought you had the clone shit figured out more growing pains i guess i know youll get figured out soon FOR GOOD this time


----------



## wonderblunder (May 9, 2010)

Looking good here. MY SLH is taking off faster than the rest...... Looking forward to see her potential.
Nice to see ya Ninja......


----------



## laceygirl (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I think I've got it sussed this time... Third times a charm as they say.... 

Welcome back blunder, I haven't heard from you in a little while!!!!

Laceygirl...


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 10, 2010)

when taking ur clones Lacey do you slice up the centre of the stem and cut little servations on the outer part so there is more of an area for roots to start forming


----------



## laceygirl (May 10, 2010)

Hi Billy  I don't do that... I don't like to cut them too much... Just a 45 degree cut and stick them straight into the aerocloner... I know its working this time as the cuttings are so much healthier.... Recovery time is faster... If they want water, they have to look for it now, they guy whose been a big help has been NorthernLights, his aerocloner gets results in five days... I nearly fell over.. So I am doing it exactly the same way as he does to see if I can replicate his results...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 10, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking good here. MY SLH is taking off faster than the rest...... Looking forward to see her potential.
> Nice to see ya Ninja......





laceygirl said:


> Welcome back blunder, I haven't heard from you in a little while!!!!


Hey Blunder, I thought u were MIA.. I hadnt heard boop from u in so long.. I c u took my advice and gave the SLH a try too.
Good news is i'm one step closer to perfecting my 'Ninja' Strain  I've still got u down for a batch of the seeds 

Good news on the cloner Lace (there ya go, my post wasnt a complete thread jack!!)


----------



## laceygirl (May 10, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... Just an update, no pics... Not much has changed in the last couple of days, the buds on the SLH are all starting to join up and get fat. The rhino hasn't really responded to the PK 13-14. I don't think i'll see the true results of that until i have used it for the full seven days... I am just about to go and give her some more as its that time of the night. 

The aerocloner has kepts its temps and low humidity all day and all night, so I am hoping by friday to have some root pics... Fingers crossed...

I've made a decision about the blue cheese... If it doesn't clone this time, I am going to throw Pamela in the mother tent, flower her and then smoke all of her.... This strain has been nothing but trouble for me, its temperamental and almost impossible to clone... Eight has been trying to clone her as well and he's had failure after failure... Not a very stable strain.... Even if it is a good smoke, she's clearly not worth the effort... So she will be replaced eventually with the Top 44 strain I've got going....The Super Lemon Haze on the other hand can stay as long as she likes....

So my mother tent is going to look like this:- Laced Rhino mother, Super Lemon Haze Mother, Top 44 mother, Papaya Mother and Indica dominant White Widow I am getting from a friend.... I think that should do me for a while...

Bit pissed off with my White Widow... I hope she does die... Its not worth the hassle... I couldn't be bothered in treating her for the chlorosis so I am just going to let her do her thing... I'm very close to abandoning her all together... Its still got 9 friggin weeks to go.. I'll probably pull it out later on tonight...


----------



## donkey.420 (May 10, 2010)

nice grow lacey. i've had some cloner problems myself. it's so frustrating!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2010)

holy sh1t lacey that rhino has filled out, its only had the pk less than a week. thats going to be a WINNER, get your cuts taken!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 10, 2010)

Shame Pamela is giving you so much trouble Lace, like I said a bit of trial and error with every strain will occur, I'm sure she'll come through 4u..
Even if u do flower her, I kno a spot u could always get some more..
How is the Top44 & Papaya going anyway?
End up killing the White Widow?


----------



## laceygirl (May 10, 2010)

Morning Ninj... The Widow is still in the tent, if she dies all well and good, I've decided if she lives I'm going to make cannabutter out of most of her....lol...

Yeah Pammy is a bitch.... And yes its nice to know I can get it if I ever need to grow it again... If my Laced Rhino wasn't doing so well, I would have perservered with Pammy but I've got such a lovely indica to replace her with... Can't wait to smoke the Laced....

I gave two seeds to eight of the top 44 and they haven't really done much, I germinated two Top 44 and I lost one but the other is coming along beautifully... I haven't put any of the Papaya seeds in yet, I am trying to sort out getting another Rhino from seed... I've just planted 8 of my bred seeds and everyone of them has started to shed their shells and head towards the light.... I have to grow them to determine if they are widow or rhino dominant... I got half and half last time, I took heaps of pictures of the laced rhino as she was growing up, so I know exactly what I am looking for...

The aerocloner is going really well... The cuttings are super healthy... The Super Lemon Haze is the easiest plant to clone, its so strong and robust... Even the blue cheese looks like it might do something this time... I can really recommend a bubble cloner over the one with misters, this is so much easier... No blockages or building stuff, just heaps of air bubbles bursting and creating the finest mist you could imagine.... 

Hows things going over your neck of the woods... ??? I've been following your journal...


----------



## monkeybones (May 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again... I think I'm on day 29 or 30? Anyway things are really moving along...
> 
> Here are the pics of the Super Lemon Haze... The screen is really doing its job...  I really love it... Can't wait to use a bigger screen on my next grow...
> I took these photos just as the lights switched on...
> ...


Those look fabulous. Can't wait to hear how they taste.


----------



## laceygirl (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Monkey  Welcome to my grow... Its about to get pretty exciting in here...

I have just check the 8 seeds of the Laced Rhino I've put in and I helped them leave their shells behind and they are all standing up with cotelydons formed and the first nodes are barely visible in the centre..  YAY... 

The Top 44 is coming along great, but I've just realised I'll have to put a couple more seeds in to get a better result for a female and good genes... Off to soak a rockwool cube in pH down and water...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

quite the Nugs lacey! damn i was afraid of being right, u r my dream girl!!  

well hows it going on other than the grow? OBLVIOUSLY its doin OK!


----------



## laceygirl (May 10, 2010)

Thank you Fuzzy Buds.... You are very sweet...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

Awww! Shucks.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 10, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Awww! Shucks.


 butters thou really lol


----------



## phyzix (May 11, 2010)

Arg what happened to the pictures on the first page? Looking fantastic BTW!


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

Sorry Physics... I'm not sure what happened but you can go to my profile and look at my Super Lemon Haze photo albumn... All the photos from start to finish are there...


----------



## DoeEyed (May 11, 2010)

Everything's looking great, laceygirl! No more cloner problems?


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

Hi Doe, Its day three of the cloner and I just had a look and nothing yet... I am starting to stress a little but I am going to stay away until Friday... Hopefully all is working by then...Never been so frustrated ... Why these plants don't want to grow roots for me is escaping me... I am doing everything I need to do... Will let you know how I go....

Lacey


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Doe, Its day three of the cloner and I just had a look and nothing yet... I am starting to stress a little but I am going to stay away until Friday... Hopefully all is working by then...Never been so frustrated ... Why these plants don't want to grow roots for me is escaping me... I am doing everything I need to do... Will let you know how I go....
> 
> Lacey


 thought you werent gonna check for at least 5 days ??


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Doe, Its day three of the cloner and I just had a look and nothing yet... I am starting to stress a little but I am going to stay away until Friday... Hopefully all is working by then...Never been so frustrated ... Why these plants don't want to grow roots for me is escaping me... I am doing everything I need to do... Will let you know how I go....
> 
> Lacey


 why not go back to something simple remeber jr high k.i.s.s do wat you gotta maybe bring just the dome inside they dont need much light but you cant keep doing the same thing same way and expecting different results thats the defiinition of insanity


----------



## bigv1976 (May 11, 2010)

I can't tell if I am checking out this thread to see lacey's avatar or her plants but they are both beautiful beyond words.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

wow this is like xbox live when a girl signs on damn !


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

borderline sad/pathetic just my two cents


----------



## bigv1976 (May 11, 2010)

You are right. Complimenting a female is such a stupid thing to do. I am sorry lacey. You must think I am a real douche bag.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> You are right. Complimenting a female is such a stupid thing to do. I am sorry lacey. You must think I am a real douche bag.


 yeah i was refering to simple compliments theres a difference beetween you look nice today and i come to your journal not for your grow but just to see your avatar


----------



## bigv1976 (May 11, 2010)

I came to check out the journal and the avatar was a bonus but I will be sure to post here according to your standards. Very sorry if I offended you Mike.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

no way offended no worries bro like i said it was just my two cents its sad and funny at same time that everytime a girl shows up somewhere male dominated everyone starts drooling and turns into kids with a crush


----------



## bigv1976 (May 11, 2010)

I dont believe that growing is male dominated at all. I think the girls have less of a need to tell everyone. I am in no way like a kid with a crush as my beautiful girlfriend is right next to me laughing at your comments as I type this. I do not want anything from Lacey what so ever other than her to know that I am impressed with her on several different planes. I am sorry that you judged my post in a stereotypical fashion and I will no longer comment on this issue as I feel at this point we are disrespecting Lacey's journal but thanks for your 2 cents.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> I dont believe that growing is male dominated at all. I think the girls have less of a need to tell everyone. I am in no way like a kid with a crush as my beautiful girlfriend is right next to me laughing at your comments as I type this. I do not want anything from Lacey what so ever other than her to know that I am impressed with her on several different planes. I am sorry that you judged my post in a stereotypical fashion and I will no longer comment on this issue as I feel at this point we are disrespecting Lacey's journal but thanks for your 2 cents.


 why would she be laughing hmmm seems like someones telling tall tales u remind me of that dude off gradmas boy that movie about the gamers "bleeep blurp blleepp blurp you are looser my girlfriend is laughing" lmfao forgive me im high and that shit is funny


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

Here are the Day 32 updates...

First, lets do the Super Lemon Haze.... Its coming along really well... PK 13-14 for it in two days.... 













Check out the amount of sugar and resin that's all over this thing and I'm almost half way....







Ok now onto the bubble/aerocloner.... This is day 3 and they are still looking pretty healthy...







I know Ninja would be staring at me right now saying "For the Love Of God Woman, Trim your Fan Leaves"...lol.. But seriously Ninja, I've had so many failures, I'm just going to go with what I know... I've trimmed one of each strain to see if they fare any better.....

These are my bred seeds... All eight have started things off well... Hoping to get more Rhino dominants out of this lot... 







This is my Lil Top 44 seedling... I've got four more in cubes also, just trying to find a nice female...







And last but not least, here's an update on the Laced Rhino... Its now been in PK 13-14 for 5 days, just two to go, and then I will give her four more days of nutes then flush till the end....  Can't wait to smoke this baby....













Hi Mike and Big V, thanks for tuning in... Getting close to harvest festival....

More when there's more...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

that laced rhino just looks better every time you take a pic of it.

loving the frost on the haze too trichs like bloody lamp posts!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

That Looks Down-Right Sexy Lacey (Oops, shouldn't of said that.. Might upset Mikey ) I just wana take my clothes off & roll around in it 

I've managed to germ about 6 of my Heavily Indica Dominant WR seeds so far.. Not bad considering there 5yrs old..


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

I've never seen anything like it Don... I breathed on it wrong the other day and my face got all sticky....lol.... Its just soo loaded with Resin and big trichs..... The Laced Rhino is staring to slowly turn orange... I'm Lovin' It...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

haha face full of resin eh i love when youve been in amongst the plants and you get a waft of it later in the day


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> My face got all sticky....lol....


Haha, you loved it 

Wait until you hit about week 6 of flower onwards.. The Resin literally becomes down-right ridiculous!


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

I can't even touch them anymore Ninj, even the stems are resinous.. I've never seen that before....lol


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> That Looks Down-Right Sexy Lacey (Oops, shouldn't of said that.. Might upset Mikey ) I just wana take my clothes off & roll around in it
> 
> I've managed to germ about 6 of my Heavily Indica Dominant WR seeds so far.. Not bad considering there 5yrs old..


That would be nice Ninja, then we could compare the two strains... Hope you get some nice girls out of it.... Keep me posted...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I can't even touch them anymore Ninj, even the stems are resinous.. I've never seen that before....lol


Haha, they have so much resin that they will hold themselves in place for you whilst u manicure them..


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That would be nice Ninja, then we could compare the two strains... Hope you get some nice girls out of it.... Keep me posted...


 lol your a fool my ninja


----------



## DoeEyed (May 11, 2010)

They look beautiful Lacey! I love watching them at this stage - it's so exciting! Loving the frost on those buds - makes you wanna like 'em like an ice cream, doesn't it? lol


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

Yes, yes it does....lol... Just like an icecream....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yes, yes it does....lol... Just like an icecream....


Haha, I've actually done that to 1 of the Colas.. Looked so good i couldnt resist.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 11, 2010)

lookin good lacey! cant wait for my buds to get there u lucky bum.


----------



## 9oh4 (May 12, 2010)

blowing my fucking mind up!


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

Thankyou 9, there's more to come...

G'day all Laceygirl again, with a verbal update... Eight came over tonight and had a look at my babies, it was good to see him ... I drained the reservoir tonight to start with my PK 13-14 week... I also added a few other secret ingredients, that really aren't so secret... I gave them a little more Cal/Mag/Nit tonight, and I gave them some Cannazym for boosted nutrient uptake... PPM is still only around 1000...Right where I want it to be...

The Laced Rhino is so beautiful... Day 6 for PK13-14 for her, just a few more days of nutrient and then just pH'd water till I harvest....And I hate the Widow's guts...lol... She's a friggin' lazy plant suffering from Chlorsis and I don't care enough about her to fix it... This plant will probably be cooked....Lots of Cannabutter...lol..

I am not going to show pics for the next 7 days just so there's a markable difference after the boost... So here is the most recent pic of my screen...













More Pics in a week...

Laceygirl....


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I am not going to show pics for the next 7 days just so there's a markable difference after the boost... So here is the most recent pic of my screen...
> 
> More Pics in a week...
> Laceygirl....


A week??? Thats not fair. I think at least one update over the week is a must.


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

Hi Rock, maybe one update...


----------



## Essex (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful skills laceygirl, a lovely looking garden!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Rock, maybe one update...


 yeah i do my updates about once a week otherwise its hard to see improvement


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 12, 2010)

Are you adding any silica/pottasium silicate or humic acid/fulvic acid?


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

Hi Mr Smiley, I think that's what PK 13-14 is... I also suppliment with a little Cal/Mag/Nitrogen.... I also used a little Cannazym last night...

I find I don't have to use much more of anything as Canna is pretty self contained.... I've always got great results, but I have decided that I am going to try the Cyco range of nutrients once I finish my canna products.... Cyco breaks the nutest down into 15 bottles...All for different stages...A friend of mine on here uses it and her results are beautiful... Can't wait to give it a go... I've been using Canna for about 15 years....lol...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mr Smiley, I think that's what PK 13-14 is... I also suppliment with a little Cal/Mag/Nitrogen.... I also used a little Cannazym last night...
> 
> I find I don't have to use much more of anything as Canna is pretty self contained.... I've always got great results, but I have decided that I am going to try the Cyco range of nutrients once I finish my canna products.... Cyco breaks the nutest down into 15 bottles...All for different stages...A friend of mine on here uses it and her results are beautiful... Can't wait to give it a go... I've been using Canna for about 15 years....lol...


 you heard of earth juice its supposed to be the shit!


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

Hi Mike No I haven't heard of Earth Juice..... I don't think its available in Australia...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike No I haven't heard of Earth Juice..... I don't think its available in Australia...


 i h i recently made the switch and so far my plants are loving it you dont need to use as often in soil as alot of others its 100% organic no mess no fuss water soluble you can use in every medium hydro aero soil soil-less its complete water soluble real simple to use im sure they will ship or a way to get real easy out there http://www.earthjuice.com/


----------



## northeastern lights (May 12, 2010)

hows the cloning going Lacey?


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

By Jove, I think I've got it... Its really warm where you are at the moment isn't Mike??? I think that's why you are getting fast, healthy results... 

We are sitting here at the moment in front of a slow combustion wood fire, dreading the trip to the clothesline as my fingers will be frost bitten by the chill factor we experience here...My grow is in my double garage that's attached to my home and the temps in there can get down to 10 degrees celcius... Even though everything I grow is in a tent, and is somewhat protected, it still gets a little cold in there... 

But I am happy to say that after four days I can see the roots beginning to form so I am stoked... And thank you Northeastern for making me perservere with this method... You've been my inspiration to get this to work....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 12, 2010)

my grow room stays the same during winter and summer fall spring doesnt matter 

if temps are your prob get a heating mats are like 12 bucks and will get your dome to the temp you want it 

but yeah its warmish at night its low 40s we work ferniheit out here in america and about mid 70's during day lately gets as low as 28-32 degrees during winter here and as high as 112 during summer


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 12, 2010)

u might live near me MGT.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 12, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> i h i recently made the switch and so far my plants are loving it you dont need to use as often in soil as alot of others its 100% organic no mess no fuss water soluble you can use in every medium hydro aero soil soil-less its complete water soluble real simple to use im sure they will ship or a way to get real easy out there http://www.earthjuice.com/


I use the Earth Juice Microblast. It's the only pure micro nutrient fertilizer I have found. It doesn't have N-P-K which makes it great to add with your other fertilizer regiment.


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I've just checked the bubble cloner and I have the small white dots of root formations happening... I am pretty happy with that...Officially I am on day four... The cutttings look like they've taken a hit over the last 24 hours... This is the furthest I've been with this, so any results are good as far as I am concerned...Funnily enough it was on the blue cheese cutting.. Out of the four SLH clones and four Blue Cheese clones I just need four of them to be really healthy and grow strong roots... I can do a multistrain grow as I use screens....

Instead of using Clonex solution in my bubbler, next time I take cuttings I am going to use Rhizotonic... I get great results with Rhizotonic so I think it would work well here... Its also cheaper than Clonex solution from memory....

The transplanted top 44 is growing like a weed... I am very happy with the plants vigor... Gosh I hope its female... I've got four others going and Eight has two more so that should be covering enough bases...


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... I was in the shed earlier so I am updating the pics...

First up I'll do the mother tent...

This is Pamela the Blue Cheese and my Super Lemon Haze Mum... They are doing fine, under a 220watt propagation flouro...







This is Pamela....






This is the Super Lemon Haze..







Back to the Big tent.... I was in there just before the lights clicked on so, I thought I'd take a few more pics... This is a pic of the Laced Rhino when the lights were still off... 







Here is the super lemon haze in the dark also...







Here are some Random bud shots....







More when there is more...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

everything filling in nicely there lacey, tips look like your pushing the limit feedwise! likes it!!!


----------



## donkey.420 (May 13, 2010)

the laced rhino is blowin my mind. are they as dense as they look?


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

Hi Don, thank you and yes, I am holding with the nutes that for sure... Wont push them any further... Given them a little more cal/mag/nit to try and help with that... I am running them at 1000 PPM... Will be backing off further after the PK 13 is done... It's their second night on it tonight, and they are responding really well....

Hi Donkey, yes, they are very dense... Its also the oiliest strain I've seen... The leaves are still really green and shiny, like they are covered in a thin layer of oil... I am so looking forward to cutting it down...  I have one more night of PK 13-14 tomorrow, then four days of nutes, then nothing but pH'd water till the end.. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now...


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 13, 2010)

The laced rhino is my favourite. Sorry all you super lemon haze lovers but i am fixated on those white buds. Hey lace is it ok to push plants to their nute limits? I realise that burnt tips are a symptom of nute burn but its doesnt slow down growth or stress the plant if the burn is just minimal does it?


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

Ok, I know what I am doing wrong now... 

The bubbles are not creating the waterjets I need in order to stimulate the plants to grow roots... My clones are looking so sad at the moment... They have started to grow roots but they look terrible...So I am having to rethink my aerocloner for the fourth time...

My clones are definately sufferning from a lack of water... I thought the bubbles would be enough... That was my third mistake...

I went to the EZ clone website and had a look at their clear cloning unit... It gave me heaps of ideas... EZ Clone have a clear unit on their website that's running... The amount of misters they use is amazing.... So, I went to ebay and found the exact misters EZ Clone use and bought some more neoprene sleeves... I am going to redesign my mister as I really don't like PVC.. I don't like using glue... I much prefer irrigation hose. But this time I'm going to use 20mm hose...

I am going to use PVC for the frame only.. Its just going to hold my black hosing at the right height... The frame will be just a simple rectangle that will hold my mister... This accomplishes two tasks... I don't have to fill the PVC frame with water so I am not wasting pressure, and black hosing is easy to pull apart and clean...

I HOPE EVERYONE IS LEARNING FROM THIS.....   My confidence is shot to pieces....

You know what???? If this doesn't work this time, I am just going to suck it up and buy an EZ Cloner unit... I know what everyone is thinking, BUT TRUST ME THIS IS NOT DUE TO LACK OF TRYING....

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

Thomas Edison took 2000 attempts to invent the lighbulb. When asked about his 2000 failures, he simply stated.. "I didn't fail, I have invented 2000 ways how NOT to build a lighbulb...

That's how I'm looking at my aerocloner... I now know 4 ways not to do it....lol...


----------



## Essex (May 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thomas Edison took 2000 attempts to invent the lighbulb. When asked about his 2000 failures, he simply stated.. "I didn't fail, I have invented 2000 ways how NOT to build a lighbulb...
> 
> That's how I'm looking at my aerocloner... I now know 4 ways not to do it....lol...


I love ya perseverance, ya will crack it this time bet ya!


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

Thanks essex, I deserve a bloody medal for how many times I've re done this... 

Ok... I've been back to DHS and bought a new 1200 litre an hour water pump, (I broke the last one in sheer frustration) some new 19mm black hosing and corresponding elbows and t-junctions...Shit, I forgot the reducers, will be back shortly.... Back... Just put in a $58.00 order... 

With all the rebuilds and stuff, it honestly would have been cheaper for me to shell out for the EZ Cloner... BUT I wouldn't have learn't as much though... I'm too far in to turn back now... Only in absolute frustration will I purchase the EZ Cloner... And I have to say I've enjoyed building stuff...  Shopping on line is always fun for me....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thomas Edison took 2000 attempts to invent the lighbulb. When asked about his 2000 failures, he simply stated.. "I didn't fail, I have invented 2000 ways how NOT to build a lighbulb...
> 
> That's how I'm looking at my aerocloner... I now know 4 ways not to do it....lol...


 " i know 2000 ways how not to build a light bulb " thats just silly way of excusing failure no one said i know how to not get paid not raise kids not catch throw a ball bottom line is failure is failure sure you shouldnt give up but ONCE YOU KNOW HOW TO DO SOMETHING YOU KNOW HOW DO TO DO IT THROU DEDUCTIVE REASONING hope you get everything figured out soon and dont beat yourself up but dont be happy with failure use as a motivation to succeed would u say hey look at my shitty dirt weed aint it a awesome that i dont know how not to a great ganja would u ??? 

and edison said that AFTER finally doing it


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 13, 2010)

ORIGINALLY FROM MY JOURNAL DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU WOULD SEE REPLY :

FLOWERING ROOM 1 :two 400's hps and halide next to each other for full spectrum somewhere 100,000 + lumens sitting 8-16 inches from lgiht FLOWERING ROOM 2: 600 watt hps hortilux bulb increased blues for full spectrum 88,000 lumens 12" from tops 
you might not know but i take it way easy on nutes i've been def but since my first grow i haven't fert burned a single plant 
so any other comments / bad diagnosis lacy? i know your grow is going shitty for you but not a cool thing trying to vent bad vibes and frustrations this way =( all good it happens to the best of us at times hope things improve soon for you


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

I think my perserverance speaks for itself Mike and I think you misunderstood the quote... Failure is a good thing... Most of the most successful people in the world have failed miserably and learned from that and kept going... What do you think kept Edison going? Most people would have given up after 50 attempts... But lets not get philosophical here... Its all about the weed...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 13, 2010)

i failed alot to get where im at, not like im very far, or have i stopped failing neither but i think it really never stops for one who seeks more knowledge and experience.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 13, 2010)

its funny that first time you came by or commented was after i possibly spoke to blunt about that theory i know you dont succeed the first time i know you have to keep trying i was just saying that you wanna limit the number and looking at a diagram would have showed you how an aero cloner works maybe taking one apart would do better job but killing crop after crop of clones and tearing down rebuilding etc is a real in effecent way to learn and since your not trying to do anything like invent light bulb in fact doing something that is already well understood it shouldn't take so many time to get it right k.i.s.s


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 13, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i failed alot to get where im at, not like im very far, or have i stopped failing neither but i think it really never stops for one who seeks more knowledge and experience.


 i agree totally if it people werent afraid to fail we wouldnt have fim topping supercropping hella shit number one thing i tell new growers that ask me for advice( in person) dont be afraid to fail its a big part of learning but were not talking about l paving a way for anything here were talking about doing something that is already understood so you regroup plan measure 10 times cut once so to speak you minimize your failures and increase your success


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

I'm gonna get it right sooner or later...  Wish it came as easy to me as all the other parts of growing...  Shakes ones confidence considerably...


----------



## vito*magito (May 13, 2010)

HI Lacey, I was wondering is this a harder strain than most to clone and thats why its giving you trouble? (just guessing since youre experienced at all this) I made a bubbler cloner after somebody, i think on this thread, recommended you make one and im liking it so far, got a couple to root, but some are just looking soggy
Im super new so didnt know if certain strains were just a bitch to get roots going on more than other strains. 
And I started the PK1314 today, on your recommendation so im pretty excited to see a week from now, i think thats when you said you see results from it. 

And mikegreenethumb cant you throw some punctuation in there once in a while, its so hard to read what you write(though i am very high, it may be me), i cant tell if your being a dick or helpful.


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

Righto, Back to the grow... I just finished crying again in front of my aerocloner... So much time and effort and chopping up of mothers.... 

This is frustrating... I will post pics later, depending on how they look... Honestly they look like they've been pulled thru the wringer... 

I really don't need to rush this anymore, I've still got six weeks until I harvest my flower tent (SLH) Rhino is only one plant and that's due in three weeks, but I was hoping to develop a kick arse root system on my clones (about 3 weeks), then move them to my veg tent for a further three weeks, then turn them down... I'm right down to the wire, to keep it perpetual, but most of my parts for the new aerocloner wont arrive till at least next week..  Woe is the girly grower...


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

Ok, I've unofficially set up the veg tent for my new Rhino seedlings and for the top 44 seedling... The other 4 Top 44 seeds will be joining them in the next few days...

In my veg tent, I am running a 400watt Metal Hallide light and a 100mm exhaust... I think I will have to upgrade that to a 150mm as I don't plan on using an intake fan...













I have built a very simple flood and drain idea... I have a water pump in the reservoir... It has a lid so I just cut out a hole and a neoprene sleeve to hold everything together... The pump has a 13mm hose with 13 to 6mm reducers for the watering hose... The hose has a stopper in the end to create the pressure I need to water four individual pots....







I just have to cable tie the watering hose to the edge of the pots and voila, instant flood and drain... The white tray in the vegg tent has a flood and drain plumbing system, so it drains straight back into the reservoir...I had to cut more holes in the res lid for that...

It gets watered the same as the flowering tent, on for 15 mins, off for 45mins... But right now I'm just foliar feeding and lightly handwatering the babies that are in there... Hopefully they will make it to the vegg tent eventually...

Here are the babies.... The first is the Top 44..







Here are the six Laced Rhino...







Got a little bit to do tonight in the mother tent... I finish with PK 13-14 on the Laced Rhino tonight... Just light nutes till next tuesday then flush till end...YAY...

More pics if its worth it later on...

Laceygirl...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 14, 2010)

do you use any other boosters other than pk 13/14 ? and are you organic chem or combo ? wat bulb do you use in halide i gotta replace mine soon and looking for recommendations


----------



## bigv1976 (May 14, 2010)

Awesome looking plants Lacey.


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

vito*magito said:


> HI Lacey, I was wondering is this a harder strain than most to clone and thats why its giving you trouble? (just guessing since youre experienced at all this) I made a bubbler cloner after somebody, i think on this thread, recommended you make one and im liking it so far, got a couple to root, but some are just looking soggy
> Im super new so didnt know if certain strains were just a bitch to get roots going on more than other strains.
> And I started the PK1314 today, on your recommendation so im pretty excited to see a week from now, i think thats when you said you see results from it.
> 
> And mikegreenethumb cant you throw some punctuation in there once in a while, its so hard to read what you write(though i am very high, it may be me), i cant tell if your being a dick or helpful.


Hi Vito.. No its just me and teething problems... I've actually seen what I need to do now so I should be able to work it out... I have ordered the necessary parts so I shouldn't have a problem now... I know I've said that before so fingers crossed....


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> do you use any other boosters other than pk 13/14 ? and are you organic chem or combo ? wat bulb do you use in halide i gotta replace mine soon and looking for recommendations


 
Hi Mike  I tried Cannaboost with my first grow of White Widow on here... And I'll tell you, I think its over priced shit... I don't think it did $150 worth of improvement... So I only use PK... Cyco is another Australian brand that's awesome and they have a product called swell, thinking about using it this time... 

My 400watt metal hallide globe is a Warm Delux Metal Hallide by Sun Master... I believe its dual spectrum... I've been using these for years, and they seem to last for ages whilst staying nice and bright... 

LG


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 14, 2010)

do halides las longer in general or that bulb specifically with a long life ?


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

Hi Mike because I mainly use 1000 watt's I usually get a years worth of growth out of them before I replace the globes....With the metal hallide, I can get nearly triple that... I'm not really sure why that is....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike because I mainly use 1000 watt's I usually get a years worth of growth out of them before I replace the globes....With the metal hallide, I can get nearly triple that... I'm not really sure why that is....


 thanks now i know i dont have to replace my bulb for alot longer than i thought i did this just saved me alot of money over time


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 14, 2010)

Should always replace your bulbs every year, no matter what.


----------



## Copycat (May 14, 2010)

subscribed... do women really get paid 20% less then men for the same job? If growing weed was considered a real job and not a hobby im sure women would lower that 20% difference in pay. But im still curious about if a woman sold a pound to a collective what price she would get compared to a man selling the same pound of same bud.

Anyway... your set up looks great.

props to you for diving into an industry controlled mainly by men.

and plus rep for you too...


----------



## donkey.420 (May 14, 2010)

whats unusual about a woman growing a flower? if anything it should be considered weird that there's so many of us men growing flowers. lol


----------



## Copycat (May 14, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> whats unusual about a woman growing a flower? if anything it should be considered weird that there's so many of us men growing flowers. lol


wasnt saying that its unusual for a woman to grow a flower. just that they usually get paid less for the same job and I was curious if it carried over to growing weed. Like getting paid less for a pound at a collective just because you're a woman.


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

I've never been paid less than my male counterparts in any job I've done... I'm also universtity qualified though... And yes, if anything I have the ability to make more money, my pot is excellent and I'm cute....  Why would we get less for pot? This industry isn't regulated...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

Hahahaaaaa Funee stuff!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 14, 2010)

*COPYCAT* Wat country are you from?? Is it like Khezistan? or some other backwards anal-mole of a country were Equal Opportunites isn't heard of?
In Australia Men & Women do the same Jobs for the same pay. As for Pot prices, like Lacey said it comes down to the quality of the gear.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 14, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> *COPYCAT* Wat country are you from?? Is it like Khezistan? or some other backwards anal-mole of a country were Equal Opportunites isn't heard of?
> In Australia Men & Women do the same Jobs for the same pay. As for Pot prices, like Lacey said it comes down to the quality of the gear.


 im sure your proud of your country lets not get all regional here thou people and the reality is women do not get equal pay in austrailia or anywhe*($15, RSVP on 03/9254.1970).* IT FIGURES 
Women earn 87.5% of men's pay taken from average weekly ordinary-time earnings (full-time non-managerial adults, ABS 1996) 
Women make up 43% of the workforce 
57% of working women are full-time 
63% of working-age women (15-64 years) are in the labour force 
52% of women with children aged 0-4 are in the labour force 
58% of women with children aged 0-15 are in the labour force 
Source: ACTU, Office for the Status of Women 

re in the world 



so maybe next time you'll know your facts before you stick your foot in your mouth aye?


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 14, 2010)

Today, women make up just over half of Australia&#8217;s total population. More women than men are now educated at secondary schools and universities, and more women than men graduate from university with bachelor degrees. In 2006, women accounted for 54.8 per cent of all tertiary education students and 47.5 per cent of all students enrolled in vocational education and training courses. The majority were enrolled in management and commerce, society and culture, and food, hospitality and personal services courses. Women were not well represented in engineering and related technologies or architecture and building courses (4.6 per cent of all women enrolled).
Almost 4.8 million women were in some form of paid employment in January 2008, with a labour force participation rate of 58 per cent, while the unemployment rate was 4.6 per cent (compared with an overall rate of 4.3 per cent for the same month). More than 30 per cent of Australia&#8217;s small business operators are women. Women make up more than half of the Australian public service workforce (57 per cent) and hold around 36 per cent of senior executive positions. In the private sector, however, women hold only around 12 per cent of management jobs. Women hold 34 per cent of all seats on federal government-controlled boards and around 23 per cent of chair or deputy chair positions. However, women hold only 9 per cent of private board directorships.
In the federal parliament in 2008, 30 per cent of members and senators were women. In the Senate there were 27 women, out of a total of 76 senators, and in the House of Representatives there were 40 women, out of a total of 150 members. The position of Deputy Prime Minister is now held by a woman, Julia Gillard, for the first time in parliamentary history.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 14, 2010)

you are ahead of the curve sure but eaual no your not so again i stress dont be so quick to speak without knowledge


----------



## Copycat (May 14, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> *COPYCAT* Wat country are you from?? Is it like Khezistan? or some other backwards anal-mole of a country were Equal Opportunites isn't heard of?
> In Australia Men & Women do the same Jobs for the same pay. As for Pot prices, like Lacey said it comes down to the quality of the gear.


I am from the backwards anal-mole of a country called the United States of America or USA for short... Equal opportunities are heard of, but equal pay is something different then equal opportunities. I have yet to find a collective own by a woman where I live, so this would lead me to believe that if a woman is going to sell a pound to a collective she has to deal with the male owner. This man will see that she is indeed a woman and try and offer her a lower price then if she was a man. It happens the opposite way at car dealerships everyday. Sales man sees a woman and sells her a car for top dollar... Sales man sees a man and sells him same type of car for bargain price.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 14, 2010)

Hey I said we have equal opportunity, which we do.. Men & Women get paid the same for the same positions.. How many women compares to men in those positions isn't the issue. Google statistics. Lol. Men do hold more of the positions no-doubt, but that is due to the fact that it was a mens game 4 so long and the mentality of the people in the position isn't to hire women.. But the legislation is there is all I meant.
As 4 the original issue of women getting offered less 4 there pot, then I guess it really just depends on who ur dealing with.


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

In my experience of living in Australia... I was born in the 70's so womens lib was well underway here... At primary school we were never taught to be anything else than what we wanted to be....My husband and most of the blokes I know, don't think that way about women... I've found we've been raised to think differently here... Women are respected here.. And that is true... Don't get me wrong, its not perfect, far from it, but we are a lot further along than most countries that's for sure.... Violence towards women is not tolerated here, and women feel comfortable in expressing opinions.. 

I come from a family that stepped off the boat that helped found this great Nation, I am the descendent of convicts and prostitutes...I am not ashamed of my family history and very proud to be a strong woman... I've never felt descriminated against just because I'm a woman, but apparently I'm one of the lucky ones... If it wasn't for the prostitute boat arriving on Sydneys shores, over 200 years ago, Australia would never have come about... The men were starving and fighting and there was no order... A boat load of women were sent here, the most expensive convict ship ever sent from England, and shit started to get done...Well here we are...That's written in our history....

If I can hold my own in a very male dominated area like growing dope, then I'm all the better for it...The only time gender comes into the equation for me is when I'm growing from seedling... I'm not intimidated by men, but I've never been oppressed...

It's a man's world, but that makes the woman smarter, we have to navigate your world, and still uphold our own... Figurately speaking of course....


----------



## donkey.420 (May 14, 2010)

i would pay dearly for some of that laced rhino... i would pay you man price lacey. lmao


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> In my experience of living in Australia... I was born in the 70's so womens lib was well underway here... At primary school we were never taught to be anything else than what we wanted to be....My husband and most of the blokes I know, don't think that way about women... I've found we've been raised to think differently here... Women are respected here.. And that is true... Don't get me wrong, its not perfect, far from it, but we are a lot further along than most countries that's for sure.... *Violence towards women is not tolerated here*, and women feel comfortable in expressing opinions..
> 
> I come from a family that stepped off the boat that helped found this great Nation, I am the descendent of convicts and prostitutes...I am not ashamed of my family history and very proud to be a strong woman... I've never felt descriminated against just because I'm a woman, but apparently I'm one of the lucky ones... If it wasn't for the prostitute boat arriving on Sydneys shores, over 200 years ago, Australia would never have come about... The men were starving and fighting and there was no order... A boat load of women were sent here, the most expensive convict ship ever sent from England, and shit started to get done...Well here we are...That's written in our history....
> 
> ...


nor here niether lacey


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

As long as its man Price Fuzzy....lol LMFAO....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

and u thought ladies were expensive!


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Not having much luck with my aerocloner... Been doing a bit of searching around the net and it seems that I'm not the only one, and at least now I am a little bit closer to knowing why...

Last time I cloned there was this whitish slimy stuff floating in the aerocloner reservoir, so I emptied the water out cleaned it and put it back together... The one thing I didn't clean was the water heater. I put it back in and low and behold, it came back again this time, killing all my clones... 

So... I haven't given up on the aerocloner, but I've put it up on blocks for a little while, so it can completely dry out after I washed it in disenfectant... I want it to dry thoroughly, after I rinsed it continuously with clean water and let it drip dry... I washed all the other components the same way also..

I went back to my lil cloning tent and decided to go back to my humidity crib as I am out of time... I soaked little rockwool cubes in pH down and rhizotonic for about 15 mins then took another six cuttings from Pamela the blue cheese...I used Clonex cloning gel and put them in the crib.... I then gave her (Pamela) a good drink of Rhizotonic and Cannazym to help her with the shock of it all...

I will reassemble the aerocloner when the rest of the parts arrive next week...

The big tent is coming along great guns... I am in day 2 of PK for the Super Lemon Haze, and they are loving it... I also use about 80mls of Cannazym to help the plants with nutrient uptake... 

The Rhino didn't need a thing from me tonight... Will give it, probably the last lot of nutrient in the next two days, and then its flush... I am going to flush it really well as its growing in vermiculite and perlite...14 days max...

I hope the White Widow dies, it looks like shit, its getting nothing different than the other plants and it looks horrible... Just going to grow it out and cook it....lol...

Transplanted the clone of the Laced Rhino into vermiculite and perlite tonight... Its now under 18/6 so it should start to come on... The top 44 seedlings have tripled in size, so that's very encouraging...The six Laced Rhino x Widow seeds are going well also... JUST CAN'T AEROCLONE 

Red Rock Deli Style Chips ROCK... LIME AND BLACK PEPPER ARE AWESOME....

More pics in a couple of days...

LG...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> Not having much luck with my aerocloner... Been doing a bit of searching around the net and it seems that I'm not the only one, and at least now I am a little bit closer to knowing why...
> 
> ...


Bad luck with the Aerocloner - I think i would have thrown it against the wall by now.. Then dragged it out to the kerb, got in my car & ran over it several times.
Who knows u might find ur groove with the Rockwool? I find the Cheese gets such lovely roots in the cube. I'm on day 4 of my Cheese cuttings at the moment. I'd put a photo up of them, but i think it may just upset u 
Reck Rock r good, but Sweet Chilli Grain Waves Rock my Socks!


----------



## tom__420 (May 15, 2010)

Are you using a timer on your aerocloner?


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of the first Top 44 seed I put in... I've lost one and there are three others in cubes that have all started on their way... Cotelydon are all present and accounted for, even the start of the first node is just visible... lol... Such babies...

As you can see, it has really changed overnight...This is its growth in a 24 hour period.. This is a good sign... Hope this one is female  No males allowed...lol...













More on the big tent tomorrow...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Are you using a timer on your aerocloner?


Hi Tom,  No, I decided against it... Apparently you don't need it..


----------



## tom__420 (May 15, 2010)

An aerocloner does not work well without a timer in my opinion
You should really be use a recycle timer that would turn the pump on for 1 minute and off for 4 or 5 minutes if you want the best results
That is what I use and I usually get 100% on all cuttings
Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Automated-Products-CAP-ART-DNe/dp/B00286QNDM


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

Ah yes the cyclic timer.. They're around $200 bucks here in australia... Maybe next harvest...  Thanks heaps for your input...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 15, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> An aerocloner does not work well without a timer in my opinion
> You should really be use a recycle timer that would turn the pump on for 1 minute and off for 4 or 5 minutes if you want the best results
> That is what I use and I usually get 100% on all cuttings
> Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Automated-Products-CAP-ART-DNe/dp/B00286QNDM


 

I actually prefer it on 24/7. I get 100 % success with or without the timer. I have the same one, ran me $89.

My cloner is a custom cooler cloner, works awsome,


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 15, 2010)

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/whiterussian.html
check it out. White russian is white widow mixed with ak 47.


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

fingers crossed 4 ya cloner gal, for u ------>


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Essex...  I'll figure it out....lol...


----------



## donkey.420 (May 15, 2010)

i know this may sound strange but i use 8 drops of bleach per gallon in my cloner,aeroflo's,and dwc resevoirs. ever since i started this all my cloner problems have vanished. there's been no ill effects. might be worth a shot lacey.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 15, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> i know this may sound strange but i use 8 drops of bleach per gallon in my cloner,aeroflo's,and dwc resevoirs. ever since i started this all my cloner problems have vanished. there's been no ill effects. might be worth a shot lacey.


I've heard of that before. Just never knew "how much" to use. You just use clorox?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 15, 2010)

yes sir. keeps my roots white and healthy


----------



## northeastern lights (May 15, 2010)

So my only other question is do you stop using it at a certain point in flowering?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 15, 2010)

i only use it in my aero if my ph starts dropping. thats a good indication of bacteria. otherwise i don't use it. dwc gets it with every changeout. it also allows you to have higher res temps.


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

Fatman explained bleach to someone here, it is aparently ok to use at any point he tells ya why, it also gives dosages on the page before, but not good for benifical bacteria,
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/254876-my-true-hp-aero-plug-113.html#post4150185

may b worth a shot laceygirl?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 15, 2010)

right. its not for organics at all.


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

That is something I am going to try this time guys... Maybe that will work for me...  Thank you so much for the tip..... Will read the posted thread link too... I am at a point where I am willing to try anything....

The aerocloner is completely dry now, I am not going to touch it till the rest of the parts arrive... Then I can build my mister and start all over again...


----------



## laceygirl (May 16, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Here we are with a day 37 update... I must say I am pretty impressed with the Super Lemon Haze... Its lovely..

This first pic is with the lights off... I did that so I could get some decent photos...The second pic is with one of the lights on... I am on day 3 of PK 13-14. I also gave the reservoir a little bit of cannazym last night and some Rhizotonic... Still sitting on about 950 PPM...













Here is some Super Lemon Haze Bud Porn...













And now onto the Laced Rhino... Only about 16 days to go with this baby...Really looking forward to smoking it... Just a nice looking plant... Still really green, very little damage anywhere, no major nute burn... Can't wait to grow this strain again...



















I think that's everything...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (May 16, 2010)

yummy. i cant wait


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 16, 2010)

Lookin good Lacy, lookin real good.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 16, 2010)

Looks very tasty Lace.. Love the SLH!


----------



## laceygirl (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou Eight, Johnny and Ninja...

And Johny I just realised your a Macadamia Nut... What's it like living there???


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 16, 2010)

just germed my rhino cross i did 11 fem seeds 8 broke ground so far im inspired i guess


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thankyou Eight, Johnny and Ninja...
> 
> And Johny I just realised your a Macadamia Nut... What's it like living there???


Its cool I'm a International Contractor and i was in Iraq, Turkey, Afghan and so on for a while and i met my wife, who is from here and now this is where i call home. Im originaly from the South East US, We just had a new son about 12 days ago. so ya know life is good. LOL. I really like it here tho, the weather is nice and the people are chill. Im on a 6 month leave right now so im just growin and kinda kickin it family style ya dig,


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 16, 2010)

does austraila got medi marijuana?


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (May 16, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> i know this may sound strange but i use 8 drops of bleach per gallon in my cloner,aeroflo's,and dwc resevoirs. ever since i started this all my cloner problems have vanished. there's been no ill effects. might be worth a shot lacey.


 Root rot gets in your cloners and cuts will either take forever to root or not take at all,I had that problem with my power cloner and solved it by soaking in bleach water overnight and replaceing my jets ever three runs or so,if nothing else soak your jets in bleach water to get that fungus out of them...hope this helps,I had the same problem and it gets frustrating as hell...peace


----------



## laceygirl (May 16, 2010)

Hi Mike, the laws with weed are weird here in Australia, they've changed heaps in my state in the last ten years... It wasn't too long ago when you were allowed to have four plants per household here in Canberra, but the bikie gangs took advantage of this situation and were growing 4 fucking huge plants, like 4 pounds a plant... The police called it circumnavigating the law so they were promptly changed back... I believe now its zero tolerance pretty much everywhere in Australia....Although here in Canberra now you can have one plant... It has to be grown outside, and it must be for personal use... You also can incurr on the spot fines for having small amounts on you... $300 I think is the fine....Nothing over an ounce... Hydroponic growing of any cannabis is totally prohibited...No medical marijuana yet...Our politicians are so far behind....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 16, 2010)

maybe the people need to do it if it werent for people being able to get a measure on ballot and the people being able to vote we wouldnt have mmj either and this nov we have a measure for legalization for everyone in california in all likelyhood will pass then everyone can have an ounce and 5 x 5 grow area commerical is regulated by local and states so who knows mayb thell be commercial license availible to inividuals thats my hope out of it all i wanna breed and ship seeds one day


----------



## lokdog (May 16, 2010)

new to the site, have been growing in aero for the past 10 years. I have currently switched to the new commercial LED and I am having amazing results, is anyone out there trying similar systems? I use blue moon flower throughout cycle and had great reulsts, has anyone else tried it? I think that cost wise it is the best, however i am open to new ideas and suggestions. Happy smokin look forward to hearing from you soon. 

P.S. I will be posting photos soon of U.W. snow cap, and vintage 06. armagaeddon x-serious germinating, cant wait to see if shes everything she is supposed to be!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 16, 2010)

lokdog said:


> new to the site, have been growing in aero for the past 10 years. I have currently switched to the new commercial LED and I am having amazing results, is anyone out there trying similar systems? I use blue moon flower throughout cycle and had great reulsts, has anyone else tried it? I think that cost wise it is the best, however i am open to new ideas and suggestions. Happy smokin look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> P.S. I will be posting photos soon of U.W. snow cap, and vintage 06. armagaeddon x-serious germinating, cant wait to see if shes everything she is supposed to be!


 earth juice imho and many others is the best shit out there 
Nute Study


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 17, 2010)

current cannibis laws in Australia http://www.med.unsw.edu.au/NDARCWeb.nsf/resources/NDARCFact_Drugs4/$file/CANNABIS+AND+THE+LAW+FACT+SHEET.pdf


----------



## laceygirl (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Billy, I'll give that a read....


----------



## laceygirl (May 17, 2010)

The only wrong piece of info is the on the spot Cannabis fine... My hubby used to work for the Govt at the place you pay those types of fines and yeah its $300.00...in the ACT anyway....


----------



## eightenough (May 17, 2010)

i got one 2 years ago and i got stung $100


----------



## DoeEyed (May 17, 2010)

I'm a couple days late, but your girls are looking lovely, Laceygirl! I like the SLH porn - frosty! Those are gonna be some nice nugs for sure!


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 17, 2010)

http://ncpic.org.au/ncpic/publications/factsheets/article/cannabis-and-the-law its states their that it is only $100 fine


----------



## laceygirl (May 17, 2010)

Um its $300 my hubby only finished working there last week... Friday to be exact and he's been there for 4 years.... I can also tell you how much it costs to transfer licences, rego your vehicle, renew your licence, but I will also mention the fines only went up again 2 months ago...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 17, 2010)

eightenough said:


> i got one 2 years ago and i got stung $100


Haha i got mine 2 months ago.. Well Kinda - mine didnt cost me Zip  & I got my gear back.. Not "mate put that away", but took it, weighed it, chatted to me & asked y i smoked.. then gave it back 2 me & told me to leave it at home.. No official warning, no recorded data


----------



## laceygirl (May 17, 2010)

I was bored the other day, and I had a spare cube lying around, so I decided to throw 4 of my new papaya seeds in... Well three of them have shed their shells are starting to open up.. The last one has cracked, but she's taking her time...

The top 44 seedlings have all been transplanted into little seedling tubs... I am only watering them sparingly with half strength nutes are they are going nuts.. The light comes back on in 30 mins for the mother tent and the veg tent, so I can't wait to get in there... Will take photos of the little ones today...My bred seeds are doing well too.. On the quest to find another Laced Rhino... 

The Laced Rhino cutting in the rockwool cube is still hanging in there, she definately has roots as I've given her a little tug and she wont move, so hopefully I can nurse her back to health... I really like her genes... 

Will also take more photos of the blue cheese cuttings in the humidity crib. They are going well and I have rigged up an automatic mister, so I don't have to keep lifting the dome.. Its just my humidifyer (cold steam) on the lowest possible setting, with a black hose attached going straight into the humidity crib...Will post pics.. I am going to leave Pamela the Blue Cheese mother, alone for a few months and let her fully recover from my butcherings... She's actually doing alright considering...

Some of the parts for the mister for my aerocloner showed up today... I am now only waiting on the EZ Clone misters (20 of them) and I can get it back together again. 

More in a tic...

LG


----------



## Copycat (May 17, 2010)

ausies got a strand of bud called kangaroo express?


----------



## laceygirl (May 17, 2010)

No but there are Australian Strains of Cannabis...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

hmmmmm sticky papaya i dont know if im hungry or hankering for a doob ahaha 

ive heard of a few of your strains lacey i got a friend (jester8 that was working with the ortega and something called 17 

i really like the look of ducks foot i think its called and the ABC of course


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Hi Don, yes you are correct...  There's only a few but there are some notables like the Ducks Foot...

G'day all Laceygirl again with another update... 

The Super Lemon Haze is really starting to come on now.. I've got two more days of PK13-14 for her and then its a week and a half of nutes then flush till the end...



















The Laced Rhino is really a beautiful plant... Everything about her is just so healthy and robust, considering how close I am to cutting her down... I've finised with her nutes now, so she will get nothing but pH'd water till the end...







Here is the top 44 seedling... I'm really impressed with how fast this thing is coming along...







This is a pic of my humidifyer in my lil cloning tent... Its set on the lowest setting and it comes on for 20 mins every two hours, which is equivalent to me spraying the dome heavily over the same amount of time... Now I don't have to do it...







This is what it looks like just before it clicks on...







The plants in the humidifyer seem really happy this time... The temps are constant as I don't have to keep lifting the dome...

Finally my bred seeds... They are coming along nicely...







More in a few days as not much is happening...

LG


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2010)

you've got it going on Lacey ...rob


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

ill second that rob  laced looks so fat compared to the haze, how many weeks apart are they lacey


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Hi Don, the SLH has about four to five weeks to go, and the Laced Rhino has about 16 days...  And thank you for the compliment Rob...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2010)

your grow looks really good too


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Aint you the sweetest thing?....Mwuahhh... Big Kiss...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 18, 2010)

.. Lol, u say not much is happening, yet im sure ur tent city is a hive of activity.. 
The Screen has really helped ur Yield for the SLH. It has the ability to waste room given it's lankiness, but u bondaged that lil bitch up & ur taking her to town  
Wow, thats so much effort on ur cloner. I've got roots on some BC cuttings i took last week. I think they are 6 or 7 days old now, and that was just using a heat pad.. I used a humidity dome and sprayed em for the first 36hrs, and then i neglect em.. Dunked em in water once in the middle of the week, and again tonight.. Didnt lose a single 1


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Hi Ninja, what do you reckon I'll yield off the Haze? 

I am going to stop the humidity in about 24 hours and just leave them.. I figure they will do the rest, now they are all standing up... These cuttings are only 2 days old now, but I know this will work, it always does...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Ninja, what do you reckon I'll yield off the Haze?
> 
> I am going to stop the humidity in about 24 hours and just leave them.. I figure they will do the rest, now they are all standing up... These cuttings are only 2 days old now, but I know this will work, it always does...


Hey that was post 420 
Take a measurement of ur SLH from point to point and tell me how long it is and how wide.. I'll do the math for ya off wat the last lot yielded.
Yeah Rockwool clones always work, but good on ya for giving the aerocloner a go for as long as you could.. Always next time. Have ur parts arrived yet?


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Everything but the EZ Clone misters and some more neoprene sleeves from the US... They will be here this week, they always use fedex...Have built the mister, just need the sprayers...

Well the screen is chocka block full and its about 1.4m x 1.0m (four plants)

LG...


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Yay, I've just been upgraded to Veteran Smoker... Woo Hoo....


----------



## eightenough (May 18, 2010)

congrats. yay.


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> you've got it going on Lacey ...rob


Thank you rob...


----------



## monkeybones (May 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


>


That is some absolutely beautiful foliage.


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

The humidity crib with its automatic mister is working a treat..Fingers crossed anyway... Its so much easier than lifting the dome and spraying it every two hours... I can walk away for days, DAYS and this thing will just keep cranking... They've been in there for three days now and they are still looking healthy...







This system delivers the right amount of moisture for 20 mins every 2 hours. I went in a check how everything was doing this morning and no ill effects....

Here is my new mister that I built in ten minutes last night... The only thing it doesn't have are the EZ Clone misters that should be here by the end of the week... I will be using 20 misters evenly spaced along the black hosing...

I made it using 19mm hosing and 19mm elbows and t-junctions. I also have a 19mm - 13mm reducing t-junction to make it fit the water pump better...It will be attached to a PVC frame just to give it the height and stability I need... The water pump is 1200 litre per hour pump, perfect for my needs here...







I will post pics and start an aerocloner thread soon.... Just so i can help people troubleshoot if they need it....Will have it built and operational by next week I figure..

Laceygirl....


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 18, 2010)

What is the L/H of that pump?


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

1200 litres rusty....

And thankyou Monkeybone...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 19, 2010)

looking good lace! nice work on the aero if i ever switch from soil prob going aero that or dwc idk if i ever wiill thou soil treats me good.... still waiting on word about that laced rhino??


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 19, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> The humidity crib with its automatic mister is working a treat..Fingers crossed anyway... Its so much easier than lifting the dome and spraying it every two hours... I can walk away for days, DAYS and this thing will just keep cranking... They've been in there for three days now and they are still looking healthy...
> 
> ...


 i may do this with my clone dome hook up the humidifier on a timer turn it on for 10 min or so twice a day and never have to open the lid i gotta figure out how i would attach it to the lid thou


----------



## laceygirl (May 19, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I wasn't going to do an update today until I saw the pics I took...

Everything seems to be coming along beautifully... I have made a decision about the sick Widow... I am going to pull her out so she doesn't turn hermie on me and start pollenating the SLH, so tomorrow night is her demise...

Here are the current pics of my SLH... They've only got one more day of PK 13-14. I cannot speak highly enough about this product, well the photos will speak for themselves...













This is a nice Super Lemon Haze bud shot.... 







Its responded so well to the PK... I didn't think I would see results this quickly, considering I still have about 4 weeks to go with her... She's definately a keeper... And my house officially stinks now... No visitors for at least a month....lol...

Now for the Laced Rhino... This is her second day of just low pH water, and she's fattening up nicely...There are a few big buds of the SLH in front of her now, so she's the one at the back....lol..

More later on in the week.... Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

damn that girl puts out. theres got to be 5 maybe 6 oz there lacey!


----------



## laceygirl (May 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that girl puts out. theres got to be 5 maybe 6 oz there lacey!


Hope so Don.... She's turning into a big girl... I am hoping to get half a pound off the Rhino...


----------



## donkey.420 (May 19, 2010)

man price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmfao


----------



## mygirls (May 19, 2010)

dam girl shit is off the hook. got any other pics you want to share with us guys......LOL GIRL, great job.. keep up the great grow


----------



## northeastern lights (May 19, 2010)

What kind of container are you using for the cloner Lacey? Do I see a cooler cloner in your future...


----------



## DoeEyed (May 19, 2010)

You're doing an amazing job, Laceygirl! They are gorgeous!


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 19, 2010)

Nice work on the aero, but thats alot of exra effort/cost for a cloner, dont cha think?

I think the dwc bucket cloner in a small 3 1/2 gallon bucket, is a much easier approach, and will get your roots done in a week with only an air pump and a stone.

Each to their own i suppose.

Best of luck to your project


----------



## laceygirl (May 19, 2010)

Thankyou Donkey, Mygirls, Northeastern,Doe and Closet Growth... 

I know my aerocloner has been a bit of a saga, but I am going to perservere with it... I am going to try one more time with my rubbermaid as its light tight and watertight... I am going to use bleach in the water this time, the bacteria has returned twice so I am definately going with bleach...I have used the link that gives me the exact amount to use, its not much.... 

If it doesn't work this time I am going with Northeasterns Cooler Cloner... But my humidity chamber is working a treat at the moment... Its really the easiest system I've used....Going to stop the himidity today and just let them be for another two days... I should have roots by then...  

Laceygirl....


----------



## donkey.420 (May 19, 2010)

you won't be sorry. bleach has restored my faith in my cloner. i'm getting roots faster now and more consistently. i'm 100% this will fix you right up!!!


----------



## northeastern lights (May 19, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> you won't be sorry. bleach has restored my faith in my cloner. i'm getting roots faster now and more consistently. i'm 100% this will fix you right up!!!


 
I'm going to try it next batch of clones, what was the mixture again D?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 19, 2010)

8 drops per gallon


----------



## laceygirl (May 19, 2010)

There are 3.8 litres in a gallon, so I'll go from there.... Bloody metric system...lol...

So I will need 72 drops of bleach in a 35 litre reservoir... Just putting it here so I wont forget....


----------



## monkeybones (May 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> There are 3.8 litres in a gallon, so I'll go from there.... Bloody metric system...lol...
> 
> So I will need 72 drops of bleach in a 35 litre reservoir... Just putting it here so I wont forget....


Hehe, y'know our system goes by tens... you know.. like your hands =] Confounded new fangled systems!

 I find I use imperial more than a Canadian should anyhow. Has a nicer ring to it methinks.

I really hope this fixes your cloning issue. =]

Peace.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> I wasn't going to do an update today until I saw the pics I took...
> 
> ...


gotta bump the sexy gals, looking lovely lg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

all of a sudden the SLH just went crazy eh lacey


----------



## laceygirl (May 20, 2010)

Just nuts Don... Last night of PK 13-14 tonight...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 20, 2010)

Not to get off track but the metric system is soooooo much easier. Why we here in the states had to invent the standard system is beyond me.


----------



## laceygirl (May 20, 2010)

Yes metric is the go, but as this is a US site, most people talk in gallons instead of litres...Same with farenheit and celcius... 

You know what really sux? We are paying $1.30 a litre for petrol here....


----------



## northeastern lights (May 20, 2010)

Ouch that sucks. Last year here it was up to 4 dollars a gallon. Right now it's 2.89 where I am.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 20, 2010)

NOTHING BUT PURE LOVE ON DISPLAY FOR THE HOLE WORLD TO SEE...
THIS IS HOW IT IS DONE BOYS & GIRLS... VERY VERY NICE GROW...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yes metric is the go, but as this is a US site, most people talk in gallons instead of litres...Same with farenheit and celcius...
> 
> You know what really sux? We are paying $1.30 a litre for petrol here....


 we call it gas out here how much per gal is that


----------



## Integra21 (May 20, 2010)

The girls are looking nuts Lacey. Keep up the good work.


----------



## laceygirl (May 20, 2010)

Hi Mike, that nearly 5 bucks a gallon if you were buying it here....Bloody ridiculous isn't it?... We've got gas for cars here too but is LPG.. Like natural gas for your hot water system and gas stove... 

Thanks integra, been working hard...  Welcome Sub Zero, good to see you here 

I am at work at the moment, and its so slow I'm watching Sherlock Holmes on my ipod....lol


----------



## northeastern lights (May 20, 2010)

They have the same thing in peru Lacey. It's real cheap.


----------



## Sub Zero (May 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Welcome Sub Zero, good to see you here


Thanks... I've been lurking in the shadows for a while... 
After seeing those latest pictures, I had to speak up


----------



## Sub Zero (May 20, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> They have the same thing in peru Lacey. It's real cheap.


HAHAHA!!! I just noticed the picture in your avatar... Sorry, I'm medicated...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike, that nearly 5 bucks a gallon if you were buying it here....Bloody ridiculous isn't it?... We've got gas for cars here too but is LPG.. Like natural gas for your hot water system and gas stove...
> 
> Thanks integra, been working hard...  Welcome Sub Zero, good to see you here
> I am at work at the moment, and its so slow I'm watching Sherlock Holmes on my ipod....lol


 decent movie 5 a gal is hella high


----------



## laceygirl (May 20, 2010)

Our petrol (gas) prices change here daily too... There's very little regulation with Petrol because of the amount of taxes involved... The govt needs its cash and the fastest way to do that in Australia is hit the petrol, the beer and the cigarettes... A packet of 25 cigarettes will cost you about $15.00 here now in Australia...I don't smoke but I still chop it into my herb... Just ridiculous... Can't wait to buy my VTower Extreme Vaporizer...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Our petrol (gas) prices change here daily too... There's very little regulation with Petrol because of the amount of taxes involved... The govt needs its cash and the fastest way to do that in Australia is hit the petrol, the beer and the cigarettes... A packet of 25 cigarettes will cost you about $15.00 here now in Australia...I don't smoke but I still chop it into my herb... Just ridiculous... Can't wait to buy my VTower Extreme Vaporizer...


 that tha vape i got


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

Hi Mike is it a good vape? I've heard nothing but good things...


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

Just been shopping on ebay... Seriously, why would you pay retail for anything? 

I only wear one particular brand of sneakers/joggers/kicks/athletic shoes and that's Nike. In Australia they are ridiculously expensive... For womens Nike running shoes, it can set me back anywhere from $80.00 on sale up to $170.00... 

I used to be able to get away with buying kids shoes, as I had a really small foot... Size 5 AU to be exact and that's little...Buying kids Nikes, is cheaper than buying womens Nikes. Now I've been pregnant twice and my feet have grown a size with each pregnancy... Yes ladies that's right, your feet grow a size when you're pregnant... They don't write that in any book do they???? So I am now a size 7 and can't get away with kids shoes.... 

I just bought two pair of Nikes from the UK for $140.00 delivered to my door..... TWO PAIRS!!!! I am stoked.... Shopping in the UK Rocks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

thats mental, how the hell does that work !?!? not only do you have to shell out for baby stuff but all your shoes dont fit anymore!?!?!? WTF


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

Yeah Don, I know LOL... What a bitch...LMFAO....I was so surprised when I read it... I couldn't understand why my shoes wouldn't fit after my first boy... So weird, then it just got worse with my second... I used to have tiny little Geisha feet, now A SEVEN.... BABY CRAP and BIG FEET...LMAO...

Seriously though, that's still pretty small considering Paris Slut Hilton has a size THIRTEEN FOOT....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 21, 2010)

heya this probabley way behind LG but i go to http://www.sportsdirect.com/ for ma sports wear i dunno if its cheaper due to the currency. u would also have to have look at the delivery to Aus but i fink the do overseas deliverys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yeah Don, I know LOL... What a bitch...LMFAO....I was so surprised when I read it... I couldn't understand why my shoes wouldn't fit after my first boy... So weird, then it just got worse with my second... I used to have tiny little Geisha feet, now A SEVEN.... BABY CRAP and BIG FEET...LMAO...
> 
> Seriously though, that's still pretty small considering Paris Slut Hilton has a size THIRTEEN FOOT....


no way that tiny lass has size 13 boats!?!?!? well you know what thay say about big feet.... big......


----------



## bigv1976 (May 21, 2010)

Amazing plants Lacey. I don't post much but your thread is one that I read every day. Thanks for adding to it as often as you do. I am getting ready to start my 3rd grow and I have gathered some great info from you and the answers to your questions. Thanks.


----------



## n1knightmare (May 21, 2010)

That SLH is coming along nicely Lacey. Great job!! +rep and sub'd


----------



## bigv1976 (May 21, 2010)

PS Lacey. Sluts are people too even if they have big feet.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no way that tiny lass has size 13 boats!?!?!? well you know what thay say about big feet.... big......


u saying lacy girl has a big cock don?


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

I have just killed the White Widow..Ding Dong the Witch is Dead..... She was too sick for me to give a fuck about considering she was getting the same food as all the other plants in the tent, so I am glad to see her go....

I have so much room in the tent now, and the couple of SLH branches that were in its shadow now has a chance to flourish... I've also turned the rhino plant around 180 degrees for the last week to try and get as much light penetration as I can... The Laced Rhino has had nothing but water for 5 days... Going to cut a branch off her tonight and let it dry...I want to know what she tastes like... 

I am covered in crystals, the SLH has made my hands so bloody sticky... I'm not looking forward to trimming it, but I am looking forward to smoking it, since eight was generous enough to give me a couple of cones of his last night... Yummy by the way...

I've also had a lot of interest in the White Rhino so I don't think I'll have to work too hard to distribute it to the masses...People like to self medicate here...lol...

I was going to post pics, but seriously, not much has changed... I will definately post tomorrow.. 

Due to the PK use, I haven't had to give my SLH any extra food for the last 5 days... Its been getting 10 litres of water to the reservoir everyday, but all I've had to give it is a little pH down and PK... Tonight I didn't have to give it anything as I've run the course of seven days with PK and there's still 1000PPM in the res... She's a cheap date, doesn't eat much...lol...

More when there's more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> u saying lacy girl has a big cock don?


big kahones maybe but cock no way!!! i was referring to paris hilton.


no more white witch for lacey !


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

Heaps has happened so I will post pics...

Here is the Widow after I cut the bitch up.... It had no substance and was very sick...













Here is the SLH screen on day 42...My house stinks...No visitors for 4 weeks... God I hope not...







This is the Laced Rhino after I turned it around 180 degrees... This is the side that didn't see very much light... I am going to let this side have light till I cut it down...The buds are so heavy now that its having difficulty staying upright... If it continues, I will tie it to the roof with string....







I have heaps more space in the tent now, so the shadowed couple of buds that were being blocked by the Widow will come on, and at just the right time too...

More when there's more...

Laceygirl...

I have little feet, little feet...


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

She's gone Don, she's outta there...


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 21, 2010)

Hi Lacey. Shame about the widow. That bud on the right in the last pic is already too fat. She needs a fat loss program or some string and the roof as you put it. Always a pleasure reading your updates.


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

Hi Rock, haven't heard from you in ages, always good to see you here... Your plants are coming along nicely too...


----------



## hyerollin (May 21, 2010)

laced rhino lookin good what nutes ?


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 21, 2010)

I hope LG doesnt mind me replying. It is more to test my knowledge. LG give me a rating out of ten. Her grows are where it all happens. I think she uses canna classic, vega and flores at appropriate times. Uses rhizontonic from the start but doesnt use much during flower. Pk13/14 for a week at around week 5. Cannazym?? not sure. I am off to get another drink.


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

hyerollin said:


> laced rhino lookin good what nutes ?


Canna Classic and all additives.. except Cannaboost, its overpriced shit...

Rock you get full marks...


----------



## bigmblazin (May 21, 2010)

first time really taking a look at this thread. NICE PICS lacey, im hoping in a coupe/few months i can be expecting to see the same keep up the godd work


----------



## monkeybones (May 21, 2010)

I just noticed... there's something distinctly.... _lemony_ about those plants isn't there? Just... something.


.... 

I may be ripped but I'm serious!


Oh and, gorgeous.


----------



## laceygirl (May 21, 2010)

Thankyou big Mblazin and monkeybones... Will post more later when the lights switch back on....


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... Here with another big update... Lots of pics..

I'll get the big tent out of the way first....

Here is a cross section of the SLH screen... Its too hard and there's too much light to try and get it all in one shot... 

Its coming along, I'm going to completely drain the reservoir tonight, to remove any traces left from the PK 13-14... Will let it flush with water for tonight, then I'll return it to 850PPM tomorrow until its time to flush....













Here is the Laced Rhino... Its doing great... Drinking heaps of water which is a good sign, about 3-4 litres of low pH water a day....I have to cut a bud off it tonight as I now have officially nothing more to smoke... This plant should be ready in the next 5-7 days I am hoping...







Now onto the seedlings...

The top 44 is going off like a frog in a sock... Its responding well to its repotting, a couple more weeks (bout 3 and I can sex it)... Praying its a female...







Here are the seedlings that are about a week behind the first Top 44.. They are staring to come on also... I really need to get back to ebay and buy a small desktop fan for this cupboard, they need to have fresh air blowing on them to help strengthen their stems...







These are the Laced Rhino in the making...They are doing really well... I am hoping to get a female Rhino dominant and grow another mother... Its such a nice strain... Can't wait to put the Laced Rhino under a screen and see what it can do...







That's about it for me... Coming close to harvest time now...  I will take a pic of the Laced Rhino as a whole plant on its own before I cut it down... But thats for a later time...

Oh I got my first electricity bill for three months...Holy Shit... I'm running an extra 3500 watts on top of my house and it was $923.00... I've already paid $330 off it so its not too big of a kick to the face...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Delux83 (May 22, 2010)

damn lacy girl those bitches looking nice! looks like you shouldnt be going to long w/o any smoke lol. $923 electric damn lol what was it b4 u added the xtra 3500 wats and how many watts u runnin total now


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

I've always grown here so i don't really know.... Its only increased 5% on the last person who was here before me though, so that makes me feel better....


----------



## Delux83 (May 22, 2010)

hahahahaha i wonder wtf they were doing


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

I chopped a bud for my birthday tomorrow and this is a pic of the top leaf I cut off it... Its the Laced Rhino and I am getting pretty close to harvest... The trichomes are just staring to turn cloudy and some are amber, so I am a little closer than I thought...







I didn't realise my camera could take such close ups.... Props to my hubby for holding the leaf so still...

Laceygirl..


----------



## donkey.420 (May 22, 2010)

happy birthday lacey! hope you have a great one.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

happy birthday for tomorrow lacygirl, hope u have lots of cake. The big gals are looking fab.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 22, 2010)

looks like u dipeed that leaf in snow lacey. great damn growing. AND HAPPY BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 22, 2010)

Yep a I wish ya a happy birthday as well! That bud should be a excellent present.


----------



## bigmblazin (May 22, 2010)

nice pics lacey, and happy bday mine was just on the 5th and i decided to give myself a grow room and my ommp card which i am getting today im stokeed . Anyway the pics turned out nice and let us know how your birthday bud turned out. happy bday from another taurus


----------



## eightenough (May 22, 2010)

happy birthday. i will be over today for birthday bongs. YAY.


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 22, 2010)

Happy bday Laceyg.


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday  may your day be full of bong toking


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I had a nice sleep in this morining and I got lots of nice clothes from my hubby and kids...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 22, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Enjoy ur time.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks guys, I had a nice sleep in this morining and I got lots of nice clothes from my hubby and kids...[/QUOT
> happy birthday lacey


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Mike, the carepackage will be done this weekend... Just got my birthday out of the way....


----------



## n1knightmare (May 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lacey. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lace 
Glad things are almost done round ur way.
The Rhino & the SLH looks yummy.
I cant wait to have a taste


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 22, 2010)

Just want to say Happy B-Day and great pic's and grow i must visit this wonderful place more often...Peace


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Nightmare, Ninj and Stinkbud1... That's very kind of all of you... 

Just smoked some of my Laced Rhino... Its blowing my head off... It really creeps, and that's fast dried and cut a week early...  I think the final harvest and a proper curing is going to make this gear lethal... No wonder its a medical strain...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks Nightmare, Ninj and Stinkbud1... That's very kind of all of you...
> 
> Just smoked some of my Laced Rhino... Its blowing my head off... It really creeps, and that's fast dried and cut a week early...  I think the final harvest and a proper curing is going to make this gear lethal... No wonder its a medical strain...


 when is mine coming ?

you should look into tora bora its a pure paki x pure afgani strait ko high tolerance high volume smokers only


----------



## laceygirl (May 23, 2010)

Hi Mike and everyone... 

Well I am really really stoned, and I'd like to thank Eight personally for that... I am really stoned, like Hash stoned...And yes Mike I am getting it organised...Sorry for the delay... Working mum...

I've had a really nice birthday, I've smoked heaps of cones, played with my kids, now all thats' left is to play with my husband...lol... Can't wait... I am going to run a really hot bath, and put a butterball bath bomb in it and soak while I smoke more cones of the most gorgeous gear provided again by Eight...And I am going to watch Sherlock Holmes on my ipod while I soak with scented candles...

I plan to exfoliate my whole body and shave everything that needs it...lol...Then I am going to have wild sex with my hubby...

[hubby] Just to interject here but...... OH YEAH!!!!! And I'll probably be doing the exfoliating too.......[end hubby]

Top off to a really perfect day...

Now about my grow... More tomorrow...

Laceygirl...


----------



## kmoo (May 23, 2010)

well hello lol

happy birthday lacey!! enjoy the pampering


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good day lacey.....take it easy on the bloke won't ya.Is it his birthday or urs?


----------



## monkeybones (May 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Now about my grow... More tomorrow...


Too fucked up to say much more eh. 

Keep on tokin'


----------



## DoeEyed (May 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lacey!


----------



## laceygirl (May 23, 2010)

G'day all, top of the morning to yas!!!! 

I had a great birthday yesterday, massive conefest, good friends, loving family and nice gifts.. That's all you want in a birthday...lol..

Back to the grow now... Enough of the frivolity...

My neoprene inserts and EZ Clone misters turned up today, along with my black Juicy Couture Tracksuit  Very sexy, it even says "her highness" on the back... lol...

My hubby is going to hit Bunnings (Hardware Store) this morning and buy me some more little black pots to transplant the seedlings into so I can entice them to grow more legs... He also needs to drill some more holes for me so I can put the EZ clone sprayers into my 20mm hosing mister...Its the moment of truth people, WILL I FINALLY GET THIS RIGHT???

I am also investing in the best quality bleach today so I can crank up my aerocloner...

My two year old is pulling my house apart behind me,. ..lol.. He's super cute but he drives me nuts... 

(ABOUT AN HOUR PASSES)....

Ok the aerocloner is built...I am not using cloning solution this time... Its too bloody expensive...and that's from the cheapest guys... Superthrive from here on in... 1ml per 4 litres, too easy...Going to get the bleach, and I can set it up, ready to go...No water heater this time either, it breeds bacteria in some instances and I believe my aerocloner to be one of them...I need 56 drops of bleach in 30 litres of water and 7.5 mls of superthrive...Just putting that here for my own reference...

I can't take cuttings till after three o'clock this afternoon when the lights come back on..Not sure who I'm going to hack up this afternoon...

I also have to send a carepackage to my good friend mike...Haven't forgotten about you mike 

Will take photos when the cloner is up an running...

Till then...

Laceygirl...

My bleach ratios...

In 30 litres of water I used 1.5mls (56 drops) bleach and 8mls Superthrive....


----------



## raiderman (May 23, 2010)

super lemon haze looks real sour,lol,great strain .subscribed.


----------



## laceygirl (May 23, 2010)

Welcome Raiderman... Glad you could join my thread... LG

OK.. 

I have made the final adjustments on the aerocloner and things are looking good... Just waiting for the clock to tick over so I can take more cuttings....AGAIN... 

The sprayers are covering all the right places, I have the water pump turned up to full blast so I am getting great spray action... No water heater....I don't need it, its in a tent... GOD I HOPE THIS WORKS... NORTHEASTERN SEND ME GOOD VIBES ON THIS ONE,....

I have no light leaks or water leaks, the pH level is nice and low, the temps inside are good, I have an exhaust fan if it gets too warm.. It can drop the temp by four degrees which is really handy... Everything was scrubbed clean, rinsed and left to dry thoroughly...

Think I am going to chop 8 blue cheese cuttings for the aerocloner... I know I'm a glutton for punishment... But I really want to grow this strain.. It just hates me...lol...

Pics when there are plants in it...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 23, 2010)

Ok, here are some pics of the completed aerocloner inside my lil cloning tent... This has caused me more drama than anything else, so I am dying to get it dialled in...







Looks good doesn't it, WELL WHY WONT IT WORK...??? LMAO...

Here is a pic of the new mister I've built..







Here it is inside the cloning unit sitting on top of a PVC frame to get it to the right height and to give it some support... The water doesn't flow thru this.... Just the black hosing as shown in the above photo... 







I can put plants in it in an hour... Can't wait to see if this works, FINALLY... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Here we go again.... I've taken Eight Blue Cheese cuttings from Pamela and she's not very happy with me at the moment...

I've done all I can do now, its all up to the strain and the aerocloner now....







Big tent comes back on in an hour... Will post one or two pics then... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 24, 2010)

I really, really hope it works for you Lacey. A lot of time and effort has gone into it. You are most certainly persistant.


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Thank you Rock... I have to make this work as its the easiest way to clone...  Put the plants in and walk away for seven days.... Once I get this part dialled in, I'm set...


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Put the plants in and walk away for seven days


Haha. Like you could stay away for 7 days.


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

I'm gonna try Rock...lol.... I'll check them everyday but I wont open the reservoir... I just went and checked them... I cant believe I'm growing with bleach...lol..They're all standing up and doing their thing... I'm impressed but ask me again in four days time... That's when things usually go horribly wrong...


----------



## eightenough (May 24, 2010)

ITS GOING TO WORK THIS TIME. lol


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 24, 2010)

grow little clones grow 
good luck this time Lacey 
was talkin to local hydro guy about making cloner the bubble type saying i want to try something different as i used to just take cutting serate stem cut at like 60 degree dip into clonex gel n pop into rookwool wac into humdi crib with quite a good success rate n his responce was if its not broken dont fix it


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 24, 2010)

I've had great success with using "cloning wax". Even the smaller "iffy" clones seem to come through in the end.


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Thank you Billy Rusty and Eight... I will continue to perservere with this...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

..Here's hoping for ya Lace - at least ur Leaves r cut this time


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Back into the big tent now.. Heaps of pics with this one...

I'll do the Laced Rhino first...Still got a ways to go with her yet... I reckon about another 5-7 days...



















This plant is going to be so nice... I've had to tie her to the ceiling tonight, as she is starting to bend from the weight... 

Now for the Super Lemon Haze... This has been a fun plant to grow, because I've never grown anything that looks anything like it..Its soooo resinous...































More soon...These photos really don't do the buds justice... Its so hard to get good photos because of the lights... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## raiderman (May 24, 2010)

hubba hubba,wow that is some real dank stuff,i may have to do some after seeing yures.excellent job ,rep u up fo professionalism.rdr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

beautiful stuff lacey, i cant wait to see the next round with a scrog full of that laced rhino, thats going to be epic


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 24, 2010)

thats exactly how the rhino grows colas coming everywhere


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 24, 2010)

Fucking awsome bud porn there LG! +REP Plants look lovely.


----------



## Integra21 (May 24, 2010)

Looks like they are turning into monsters. Thats going to be such a killer harvest. Great work Lacey!


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 24, 2010)

I miss those days. Its photos like those that make me wish I was still able to grow indoors!

Very nice looking plants. Thanks for taking the time to share it all with us.


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Thank you Integra, Raiderman, Mike, Don, Ninja and Ganja....I'm pretty impressed by how things are going, its nice to know its appreciated...You guys are cool...


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Ol' Scrumpy said:


> I miss those days. Its photos like those that make me wish I was still able to grow indoors!
> 
> Very nice looking plants. Thanks for taking the time to share it all with us.


Why can't you grow indoors anymore Scrumpy???  Welcome to my thread by the way....


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Why can't you grow indoors anymore Scrumpy???  Welcome to my thread by the way....


Lots of reasons. Had to sell the house and now live in an apartment. Not only is there not a room big enough to make indoor growing worth my while, but when doing the apartment thing you never know when the pest control or someone is going to pop up, and where in the apartment they may need to go. Besides that I just don't have the money to get started again. Maybe one day... I'm having fun with one plant in a patch of woods near where I live...though, I have to admit - I miss seeing 15 or 20 lush green perfection plants, but growing outdoors is totally different. So many more things can go wrong, and it takes SOOOO MUCH LONGER!  I'm still enjoying it though. Its my first try outside, and also my first journal.


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Sweet I will check it out... I am trying my first outdoor grow this year...Gonna grow it in my back yard under lattice... It will stop the helicopters from seeing it and I can grow it in direct sunlight as the lattice acts as a filter..

Good luck with your outdoor..


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 24, 2010)

That outdoor grow will be fun. What you going to grow?


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Probably an Indica Rock so it wont get too hard to handle... Papaya probably as its such a slow grower... Its more of a connisseur strain than a heavy yielding commercial strain...


----------



## raiderman (May 24, 2010)

i'd surround my home with bluemoonshine,lol.


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

Hi Raider, I've never heard of Bluemoonshine  It sounds nice...


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my seedlings...Very impressed with the growth rate of the Top 44.. Even the littliest ones are coming on... 

This first pic is the Top 44..







Here are the Laced Rhino seedlings..







And here are the rest of the Top 44. 







This is my Blue Cheese Clones that I haven't killed yet...lol... They seem to be doing extremely well considering there is bleach in the water.. This still blows me away...They are now 2 days old...







The Papaya is a very slow growing strain...It looks like its suffering from nute burn, I don't know how since its only getting half strength Rhizotonic every 2 days...







I wont be posting pics on the big tent for a couple of days...They're doing their thing so, when I think there's a big difference, I'll show you... 

I am transplanting most of the seedlings into bigger pots tonight...

More when there's more....

Laceygirl...


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Back into the big tent now.. Heaps of pics with this one...
> 
> I'll do the Laced Rhino first...Still got a ways to go with her yet... I reckon about another 5-7 days...
> 
> ...


lovely lacy, long ass trchs on that slh lol


----------



## mississippi (May 25, 2010)

your clones look g8, all that effet has payed off


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

Thank you Mr West, yes, I believe Don Gin and Tonic said they have trichs like lamp posts...lol...and thank you Mississippi... Will be taking daily photos of the aerocloner just to keep everyone up to date, to see if I can actually make this thing work...

Laceygirl..


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

are you trying the bleach this time?


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

Yes Donkey, I've got bleach in there this time... 8 drops for every four litres... Its not killing them, which is a plus, in fact they look really healthy.... Maybe I've got it this time...


----------



## mississippi (May 25, 2010)

love scrolling down to the bottom of the page, through all the sugar coated loverlys


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

i feel confident this will fix you right up lacey. i'm still in love with that laced rhino. you are an accomplished gardener for sure!


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again..

I cut down a rather sizeable bud off the Laced Rhino tonight... Most of the white hairs have receeded into the bud, but this was the only bud that has had this happen to it... I reckon the others should be following suit in the next four days...







I've also been a busy beaver over at Bunnings with Eightenough tonight... I bought nine little pots to repot my seedlings... They all have awesome white, thick roots, so they should explode in the next couple of weeks, can't wait to sex them...







More tomorrow, yall....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 25, 2010)

that bud looks so good 
do you trim by hand or did get a trimmer cause with all that bud you are going to get some very cramped up hands trimming it, looks to be oozing resin congrats


----------



## raiderman (May 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yes Donkey, I've got bleach in there this time... 8 drops for every four litres... Its not killing them, which is a plus, in fact they look really healthy.... Maybe I've got it this time...


iwas reluctant at first mysef using bleach but ended up with good lookin plants.yure skills are amazing.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again..
> 
> I cut down a rather sizeable bud off the Laced Rhino tonight... Most of the white hairs have receeded into the bud, but this was the only bud that has had this happen to it... I reckon the others should be following suit in the next four days...
> 
> ...


 that rhino looks delicous im medi patient with fucked stomach and rhino by far best shit ive had to handle that issue tha pain killer aspect of it is amazing as well you got some quality genetics there 
on recreational side of things for the rhino id give it a 9 in potentcy 7-8 aroma bag appeal 9 but i wana give it an all around 10 if ya know what i mean for some reason i never get tired of rhino you got lots of quality smoking ahead of you lace congrats and its not even like the ssh is a slouch so u got some nice options too + rep for perservering on the aero i hope you NAIL that shit this time its deserved that you not just get success but nail that shit on the head ! good luck


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Mike  I love Rhino... The early stuff I cut down was a great smoke even if it was a little early.... Can't wait to dry and cure it properly....
LG


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

Thankyou Billy, Raiderman and Mike  Its really cold here at the moment and its pissing down with rain so my drying time will be extended which is a bit of a bummer... I've got one large bud hanging on my clothes horse in front of the heater... Its so resinous, its gonna take days to dry at this rate...


----------



## laceygirl (May 25, 2010)

Mornin' all Laceygirl again.. Life is what happens when you're making other plans..

Man I hate being broke... My hubby has left his old job of four years as he hated it, his new job doesn't start until the 13th of June next month... He will be paid fortnighly just like me, so he wont recieve a paycheck until the 28th of June... That's a month away... And to make matters worse, we pay $430.00 a week rent here, that's an awful lot of cash to be going out when there's very little coming in.. Especially since I only work part time... My Rhino is still about a week away and rent is due today....This sux....

I have no pot to smoke and I am microwaving....Is anyone else having a morning like I'm having....??????

Laceygirl...


----------



## kmoo (May 25, 2010)

aww darlz i know EXACTLY how ya feel!!! you know about my back, and i've been on reduced hours for ages which ate our savings, then hubby started but he gets paid monthly so we had to make a teeny bit of money stretch for over a month lol it sucks i know, especially having to live in a way where you have to watch every little purchase, i wasn't used to it at all and it came as a rude shock. you'll be grand tho, yer a tough chick and will get through it easy peasy  

the buds look frickin amazing lace, really like the look of the laced rhino! very frosty and just a nice shape to her

i gotta get ready for curves in a min lol lady gym! yay


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Mornin' all Laceygirl again.. Life is what happens when you're making other plans..
> 
> Man I hate being broke... My hubby has left his old job of four years as he hated it, his new job doesn't start until the 13th of June next month... He will be paid fortnighly just like me, so he wont recieve a paycheck until the 28th of June... That's a month away... And to make matters worse, we pay $430.00 a week rent here, that's an awful lot of cash to be going out when there's very little coming in.. Especially since I only work part time... My Rhino is still about a week away and rent is due today....This sux....
> 
> ...


 try setting your buds on your ballst to dry em its works okay still a lil chloriphly but it only takes like 4 hours and it gets it dry to where stems snap


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Mornin' all Laceygirl again.. Life is what happens when you're making other plans..
> 
> Man I hate being broke... My hubby has left his old job of four years as he hated it, his new job doesn't start until the 13th of June next month... He will be paid fortnighly just like me, so he wont recieve a paycheck until the 28th of June... That's a month away... And to make matters worse, we pay $430.00 a week rent here, that's an awful lot of cash to be going out when there's very little coming in.. Especially since I only work part time... My Rhino is still about a week away and rent is due today....This sux....
> 
> ...


 do you have any grower friends locally sometimes during dry spells we'll swap a ounce -qp out here for one later between growers to get us over the humps and not force premature harvest 
i can suggest taking some now about what you'll NEED for till then and quick dry either placing on top of ballst or putting the fragrance piece on vap and you can fit about an eighth in there and control the temp v tower has this function or reg dry depending on sit and jarring it sweetens it up a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

isnt it always the way its the end of the month youve got no $$$ but a room full of trees. lol ive been in that boat  plenty lacey! chin up another few weeks and it will all come good n youll think why was i bothered. well maybe not but you know what i mean.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 26, 2010)

yeah im broke too
i gotta look under the couch so i can rake money for petrol tomoz to get to work
holidays $12000 
cup of coffee in london $8
coming home broke fucking pricless 
but as they say any day above ground is a good one
now i gotta go look behind the car seat


----------



## laceygirl (May 26, 2010)

Yup, I have $20 to my name... till Tuesday... Love ya Don, its nice to see you... And yeah Jim being broke fucking sucks... Glad you are home safe...  Will post pics tomorrow... The clones are still alive and kicking, still looking green and healthy... There might be something to this bleach stuff...lol...


----------



## laceygirl (May 26, 2010)

Hi Mike, yeah we sort of have a syndicate going, but mine are new and unproven strains I have right now, so once they are dry and smoked yeah, I can do that... We are all sort of just before harvest too... We are working on separating harvests...lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

im amazed at the bleach thing lacey, that just shouldnt work lol


----------



## laceygirl (May 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im amazed at the bleach thing lacey, that just shouldnt work lol


Hi Don, Yeah, I reckon, it boggles the mind.... But after three days you'd think I'd see some ill effects, but they are kicking on harder than ever... I wonder if it will affect rooting times?


----------



## riddleme (May 26, 2010)

Bleach aids in the developement of callouses on the stem, callouses are where new root growth happens, it is a common practice when cloning vegetables

Great looking plants and belated happy birthday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

who knows!?!?! where did this little gem of info come from?


----------



## riddleme (May 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who knows!?!?! where did this little gem of info come from?


here is a link to an education site experiment to compare callous developement on different veggies

http://www.education.com/science-fair/article/vegetable-plant-callusus/

they soak em in a bleach solution then observe the callouses


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 26, 2010)

I am not sure its pratical in all applications.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_bleach_affect_the_way_plants_grow
I just did a 1 minute sniff around and i dont take much from this site but thought it was worth noting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

thanks for the link man, looks like a neat little project, i never did stuff like that at school for sure.


----------



## laceygirl (May 26, 2010)

Thank you Riddle me and Rock...  I have honestly never heard of using bleach... It really seems to be working well... I am going to check for roots in two days... I have been so patient...








Don, someone (his name escapes me right now) and I can't go back thru the thread to check my source during posting, but he was a GODSEND....On my thread he told me he swears by it and I was at the end of my rope so, I gave it a go, I'm glad I did....
Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 26, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> are you trying the bleach this time?


Was it this kind gentleman?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

ingenius really, though i think id be a bit frightened to us e it on anything in flower lol


----------



## laceygirl (May 26, 2010)

Hi Don, Oh definately, just for my aerocloner....

Here are pics of my seedlings... They are coming along fast also...













Still a few weeks yet until I can do anything with them...
I am hitting the sack guys, I have to work at 7.45 in the morning...

Laceygirl...


----------



## donkey.420 (May 26, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Was it this kind gentleman?


why yes it was...


----------



## donkey.420 (May 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ingenius really, though i think id be a bit frightened to us e it on anything in flower lol


i've used bleach in my aeroflo during flower with no ill effect


----------



## northeastern lights (May 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thank you Riddle me and Rock...  I have honestly never heard of using bleach... It really seems to be working well... I am going to check for roots in two days... I have been so patient...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Lacey, looks like you finally got it.


----------



## kmoo (May 26, 2010)

hey lace whats the bleach thing about?

don actually got me onto this, but he uses a dehumidi during flower and that could help with yer drying time eh!! i'll be using one when i put my current few that are in veg, into flower. yay!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 26, 2010)

A dehumidifier works a treat.. 2days and ur buds r ready 4 curing.. Or an extra few hrs n there ready 2 b smoked.
They get ur buds real crispy


----------



## fffuuudesu (May 27, 2010)

hot damn woman! will you guys adopt me? xD


----------



## laceygirl (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone sorry I've been away today, but I've been driving the porclean bus all day.. Vomiting and the runs... Charming hay???? Even taking care of my plants today has been an issue, my hubby has been brilliant all day, and now that i feel I am on the mend, he thinks he's coming down with something... Isn't it always the way... ????? 

Hi Kmoo, you need to clear your PM box honey... And I am using bleach in my aerocloner and I am amazed at how healthy my plants are...Don G & T and I are amazed at how its working... Will be using in my aerocloner all the time now... Its the only thing I have heaps of trouble with...Seems to have fixed the white whispy stuff in my res that's for sure...

Welcome Fffuuudesu, good to see a new face here...

Thanks Donkey420, its good to know another person has used it and it works, the more positive reports I get, the better...

And yes Northeastern, I may have cracked the code this time... Just went in and checked them...They look fantastic... Haven't checked for roots yet, I will do that on Friday....

I must be sick as I am watching the GRAND FINAL of American Idol... Wow...

Still feeling shitty so I will be in and out tonight, will definately be having an early night... 

Love youse all, Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

oh no! giving it what for from both ends is never fun. hope your feelin better soon lacey!


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

sorry to hear about the shits
no-one has fun when thats happening
on the upside the grow looks sweet


----------



## monkeybones (May 27, 2010)

lacygirl said:


> my hubby has been brilliant all day, and now that i feel I am on the mend, he thinks he's coming down with something... Isn't it always the way...


Yep, went down just like that here too. Viruses are evil little fuckers.


----------



## fffuuudesu (May 27, 2010)

so i went looking into the cooler cloner. turns out not only did i have almost everything i needed already, but i had the exact same cooler that gave northern the idea. i thought that was pretty funny myself. 

is any bleach safe to use? i figured the scented laudry bleach i have wouldnt be a problem since its only a few drops. your thoughts?

the only problems; my drill is awol and my water pump was not powerful enough to push the mister heads. i have an ultrasonic fogger, do you think i could use this with the same affect? ive seen plenty of people build them, but never any results. would the fogger mist the bleach and superthrive as well, or would it separate out of solution? i dont have any money to spend really, so thats why i ask, otherwise id just go and buy a bigger pump =/

now to sit and wait for my friend to get home so i can borrow his drill -_-


----------



## donkey.420 (May 27, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> so i went looking into the cooler cloner. turns out not only did i have almost everything i needed already, but i had the exact same cooler that gave northern the idea. i thought that was pretty funny myself.
> 
> is any bleach safe to use? i figured the scented laudry bleach i have wouldnt be a problem since its only a few drops. your thoughts?
> 
> ...


 
not sure about the scented bleach.


----------



## Delux83 (May 27, 2010)

sorry to hear your "down under" ther weather hope u get to feeling better.


----------



## fffuuudesu (May 27, 2010)

well ill definitely be lurking in here n.n


----------



## laceygirl (May 27, 2010)

This is what happens when you fail to re plug the water pump back in... Its fixed now and they will recover but they look like shit...

I was so sick last night and I got SLH resin in my eye and I unpluged the wrong plug... GODDAMMIT....!!!!!

I will take another photos in a few hours to show you the recovery time...

Laceygirl...


----------



## TCurtiss (May 27, 2010)

Damn that sucks


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> This is what happens when you fail to re plug the water pump back in... Its fixed now and they will recover but they look like shit...
> 
> I was so sick last night and I got SLH resin in my eye and I unpluged the wrong plug... GODDAMMIT....!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

No problem Lacey. I've already done this half a dozen times. I get high, show a friend the new tech and bang, I forget to plug it in. They llok fine they'll be alright.


----------



## laceygirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks North, and everyone else I hope so... I've just checked them and they are already on the way back so that's encouraging...


----------



## donkey.420 (May 27, 2010)

i think there's a song about if it weren't for bad luck i wouldn't have any luck. i'm with NeL tho, they'll be ok.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks North, I hope so...


Tell you what I'll bet my left nut they'll be fine. Doc's going to open it up next month anyway, 3 kids is enough for me. I'll send it to you if they don't make. Kind of an incentive to root em' lol.


----------



## laceygirl (May 27, 2010)

My hubby and I have talked about the snip... Two's enough for me... I hope he finally decides to come round...He's not terribly receptive to the idea...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

Well they'll give me plenty of percocets so I'm game. The pre exam was wierd, Doc wouldn't look me in the eye. Now that I think of it it would have been stranger if we looked each other in the eye while he's touching my junk. Tried like hell to find a female dr but none local that do it.


----------



## Delux83 (May 27, 2010)

i wouldnt be either whats wrong with tube tieing why we gotta be nut cliping


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> i wouldnt be either whats wrong with tube tieing why we gotta be nut cliping


Because women can't make up their mind when the oppertunity is there. This excluding Lacey of course.


----------



## laceygirl (May 27, 2010)

Actually guys, tube tying is more dangerous in the long run than the snip... Scientific fact...

But yeah, I could imagine how uncomfortable that kind of examination would be... I'll feel sorry for you when you have a pap smear...lol...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Actually guys, tube tying is more dangerous in the long run than the snip... Scientific fact...
> 
> But yeah, I could imagine how uncomfortable that kind of examination would be... I'll feel sorry for you when you have a pap smear...lol...




Luckily I'm still plenty young for a prostate check. I'll be looking for a Dr with small hands.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 27, 2010)

invasive you had a colanascopy or synoidoscapy or watever they are called that shit is fucking horrible i will never do that shit again id rather get cancer i know i wouldnt but i say it that shit was so invasive wrong painful wierd fucked up prcedure ive ever had to deal with 
i once damn near severed my arm i lost half my blood gaping would plastic surgery nurve tendons nuscle veins all sliced when trying stop bleeding no pain meds yet no drip had nurses sticking their hand in open would trying stop bleeding and that shit was still worse than that idk what a pap smear is like all dudes in hear that have to have that test for colan cancer its HORRIBLE


----------



## laceygirl (May 28, 2010)

I've been through labour.... Twice,,,, bring it on baby!!!! Nothing on this planet can prepare you for labour... And then to get half way thru it, twice, and they say, look your baby is a bit stressed, so even though you've put in 12 hours of full on contractions, we'll have to CUT YOU OPEN, while your awake...Well the second time they had to knock me completely out, to perform the caesearian, try lifting a 6 pound baby to your breast with a cut in your stomach, going across your stomach mind you, that's the size of a watermelon....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (May 28, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I've been through labour.... Twice,,,, bring it on baby!!!! Nothing on this planet can prepare you for labour... And then to get half way thru it, twice, and they say, look your baby is a bit stressed, so even though you've put in 12 hours of full on contractions, we'll have to CUT YOU OPEN, while your awake...Well the second time they had to knock me completely out, to perform the caesearian, try lifting a 6 pound baby to your breast with a cut in your stomach, going across your stomach mind you, that's the size of a watermelon....


 yeah you win for sure lmfao no compettion


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 28, 2010)

I stepped on a drawing pin with bare feet today. Do I win?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

oh my god. 

i come here looking for pretty dope and good crack and find horror stories 

im so thankful im a bloke


----------



## northeastern lights (May 28, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I've been through labour.... Twice,,,, bring it on baby!!!! Nothing on this planet can prepare you for labour... And then to get half way thru it, twice, and they say, look your baby is a bit stressed, so even though you've put in 12 hours of full on contractions, we'll have to CUT YOU OPEN, while your awake...Well the second time they had to knock me completely out, to perform the caesearian, try lifting a 6 pound baby to your breast with a cut in your stomach, going across your stomach mind you, that's the size of a watermelon....


 
My last son was 10 Lbs. Built like a brick shithouse


----------



## laceygirl (May 28, 2010)

That's such an Australian saying Northeastern...lol... Pretty soon you'll be saying G'day...

A friend of mine from on this site, has had a visit from the popos and they seized all of her equipment..They told her it was because she was pulling more power than others in her area. Its really made me stop and think about my power usage... I am going to downgrade my lights from 2 x 1000watters to 2 x 600 watters... A drop in 800 watts should be enough to keep me off their radar... My last bill for three months was the same as Jimmys though...Mine was $923.00. Works out to be about $70.00 a week, that doesn't seem excessive does it????

Laceygirl....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

shit that sucks lace.. to be honest i very much doubt it was the power use that got him pinched. its usually somethin else and they use any excuse to get the warrant.

on the other hand your bill without the grow would be maybe a 1/4 of what is now.


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 28, 2010)

I agree that it would have been something else. Surely there are air cons etc that pull some serious wattage?? Central heating systems? It was a very brief message so I don't know the full details.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 28, 2010)

i got mine today too
820 we were thinking let get more lights cranking but this jats thing
we also bought a spa
the idea is that if ya prove where its going that wont look hard but if the cop are your house its not to check out ur new spa


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 28, 2010)

I've heard of lots of people getting busted because of their power bills. I would shit a brick if I had to pay a $900 power bill.
Even when I ran four 600 watt lights my power bill was only 600 to 700.

One of the great things about growing this particular plant is the fact that its remarkably tough and resilient. I have broken plants off at the stalk and duct taped them back together and the damn things were fine.
I took some clones to a friend in a five gallon bucket one time - about 18 of them I think, all in one inch rock wool cubes. He wasn't home so I just left the bucket on his carport with a note on top. He didn't see them until I told him about them three days later, and all but two of them lived. This shit is hard to kill.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 28, 2010)

sorry to hear about ur cuttings hunni. have they purked bk up?

i realli wont this cloner to work for u. uve put so much effort into it


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

Hi Princess, Yes the cloner is working.... After nearly a 3 month struggle, I can say that I have it working... I have no charged batteries for my camera but I'll get onto that....I am putting it on the shelf for a little bit though as I am being provided with a new bunch of cuttings, a totally new strain...

G'day to everyone else tuning in...

I am not going to post pics as the Super Lemon Haze is going thru its swell period at the moment...I don't think there's much difference in the photos, but that's probably because I see them everyday....

I think I'm around day 50?? About 20 days to go... I am going to take them to 70 days, just to make sure I've really got the most out of them... 7 more days of nutrient and then I am ready for flushing... My favourite part of the grow...

The Laced Rhino has been sustaining me through out the dry spell between harvests, and I have to say its great, but it will be heaps better when I don't have to fast dry it to feed my habit....lol... Eight left me some buds tonight, so really appreciate that mate.... Holla...

My generous benefactor has chosen to bestow another fantastic strain on me... There's been a slight change of plans for my next grow... I shall be running a strain of Aurora Indica... I believe I shall start another thread for that grow... Eightenough is running a grow of blue cheese at the moment, so I shall run something different this time...I plan on putting in four of these babies, 2 plants under a light, 2 plants to a screen....Should be interesting...

Will post more pics tomorrow....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

Link to my photo album.... 

https://www.rollitup.org/members/laceygirl-199593/albums/super-lemon-haze-journal-11885/


----------



## northeastern lights (May 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That's such an Australian saying Northeastern...lol... Pretty soon you'll be saying G'day...
> 
> A friend of mine from on this site, has had a visit from the popos and they seized all of her equipment..They told her it was because she was pulling more power than others in her area. Its really made me stop and think about my power usage... I am going to downgrade my lights from 2 x 1000watters to 2 x 600 watters... A drop in 800 watts should be enough to keep me off their radar... My last bill for three months was the same as Jimmys though...Mine was $923.00. Works out to be about $70.00 a week, that doesn't seem excessive does it????
> 
> Laceygirl....


 

Wow, I run a couple thousand watts easy and my bill for the grow is about 100 or so a month. I have 3 600's. 2 are for flowering at the moment.


Well I don't have any Aussie in me but, I've been in one, lol wink wink. She used to eat this stuff, shit I can't remember the name. Kind of like peanut butter but not so tasty and god damn the smell. Ah vegamite or something like that I think it was called.


Ha just googled it


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

Vegemite rocks, Northeastern.... Its unreal for breakfast on hot toast with a hot cuppa tea....lol... You're not australian if you don't eat Vegemite....


----------



## eightenough (May 29, 2010)

i dont eat vegemite. i am as occa as they come.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 29, 2010)

Vegemite is the BombDiggety - End of story!
I love it when it's freshly baked bread, toasted, butter then vegemite 
..I think i just jizzed a little


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

Yeah eight, but your kids eat it....


----------



## monkeybones (May 29, 2010)

It sounds like what turns your tomatoes brown.



I'd try it if I had the chance.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 29, 2010)

no really nothing is better than racking ya toast with vegemite and butter then smashing it
just light brown any thing else is a sin


----------



## eightenough (May 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yeah eight, but your kids eat it....


 they do, but i nearly throw up from the smell.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 29, 2010)

eightenough said:


> they do, but i nearly throw up from the smell.


whats it smell like eight?


----------



## eightenough (May 29, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> whats it smell like eight?


 fucking bad man. i am an aussie through and through, but that shit is wrong. let me put it this way, the smell of vegemite is strong enough to cover almost anything.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 29, 2010)

and its like peanut butter? is it made of vegies? i wonder why its not mainstream in the us?


----------



## eightenough (May 29, 2010)

i dont know what they make it out of. i think it is a yeast thing. you can use it to make alcohol. they banned it from jails here. the inmates were getting drunk with it. you can buy it in the states. my brother is over there and he gets it. it is expensive over there but.

edit: i would say that 95% of aussies love the shit. so it cant be too bad. i just personally dont like it.


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 29, 2010)

eightenough said:


> you can use it to make alcohol. they banned it from jails here. the inmates were getting drunk with it.
> 
> edit: i would say that 95% of aussies love the shit. so it cant be too bad. i just personally dont like it.


If you look hard enough in jail you can find plenty of shit to get a buzz on. 
I once knew a guy in jail who managed to have a nice little day trip from something he concocted using a douche and some bread...
Yes...you read that right.. a douche...


----------



## eightenough (May 29, 2010)

thats gross man.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 29, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> and its like peanut butter? is it made of vegies? i wonder why its not mainstream in the us?


It just the only thing here I can compare it to. Spreads like it, comes in a jar. Spells like ass and taste like shit IMO, no offence to everyone down under.


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 29, 2010)

Its like soy sauce. It needs to be used in the right proportions. You wouldn't swig soy sauce straight out of the bottle. 

Its good with cheese and is nice in bolognese .


----------



## donkey.420 (May 29, 2010)

what's bolognese? bologne?


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

eightenough said:


> they do, but i nearly throw up from the smell.


I feel that way about Peanut Butter...LMFAO...


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> and its like peanut butter? is it made of vegies? i wonder why its not mainstream in the us?


They actually tried it in the US... The big problem was, everyone over there applies it like jam or hazlenut spread... Putting it on really thickly... That is so the wrong way to eat Vegemite, too much is a sin...lol... So no one liked it... It has to be smeared on very gently...lol...The taste is quite an overpowering one... Vegemite is like marmite, I think you get that in the states....
Vegemite is a concentrated yeast extract, marmite is slightly different... I don't like marmite at all....Oh and its the darkest shade of brown, almost black...LOL.... I love it....


----------



## donkey.420 (May 29, 2010)

i've never heard of any of these lol. we eat down home country, stick to the ribs food in texas lol. you know, all the stuff thats terrible for you. chicken fried everything. at the state fair last year we tried chicken fried bacon!


----------



## thewinghunter (May 29, 2010)

this thread is funny, then again im hittin my OPWN super lemon ghaze i grew....woooooaooo


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

G'day all, I have to make a couple of changes in the grow room today... I am going to move shut down my lil cloning tent for a couple of weeks till I need it again...I'm just wasting power otherwise... I've still got a few spare blue cheese cuttings, I'm not sure what I am going to do with them... 

I am trying to organise myself for my next grow... I am growing Aurora Indica next so I am pretty chuffed about that...Still need to build the second screen, but I don't need to worry about that for a couple of weeks...

I will be cutting down the Rhino on Tuesday night, I think? That will be 3 days shy of 8 weeks... I can't really wait any longer... The good news about that it, the cutting I took from her when she was in flower is responding well to being revegged and turned back into a mother so that's nice .... Its a relief to know I've still got her genetics..

The Papaya is the slowest growing strain ever ... I only have two seeds left from 4 I tried to germinate, not happy Jan.. I will probably throw another 3 papaya seeds into a cube later on today to see what happens... This strain is meant to be a connoisseur strain, not that big of a yielder, yeah well we'll see about that...LMAO...

Still reeling from the demise of yet another grower due to popo interference.... Jats, you will be missed....We should take this as a lesson people..

I will take a photo of the big tent tonight...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> i've never heard of any of these lol. we eat down home country, stick to the ribs food in texas lol. you know, all the stuff thats terrible for you. chicken fried everything. at the state fair last year we tried chicken fried bacon!


WTF? Chicken fried bacon? LMAO....My hubby reckons that sounds great....lol


----------



## donkey.420 (May 29, 2010)

it was pretty tasty! i could instantly feel my arteries clog tho lol

is jats the one using too much power?


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

Hi Donkey, and yes Jats was the girl... It wasn't about power usage, thats just what the popos told her, she was dobbed in.... The worst way to get busted....


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 29, 2010)

Explain to us yanks what "dobbed in" is?
I'm assuming it means someone snitched?


----------



## northeastern lights (May 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> WTF? Chicken fried bacon? LMAO....My hubby reckons that sounds great....lol



Have you tried the double down from KFC? They have KFC over your way lacey. I'm getting awfuly hungry talking about food.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 29, 2010)

yep some one dogged her 
i hate snitchers 
no time for em


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 29, 2010)

Thats how I got busted when I was 20.

Hence why we should never ever ever ever break rule #1...


----------



## northeastern lights (May 29, 2010)

Ol' Scrumpy said:


> Thats how I got busted when I was 20.
> 
> Hence why we should never ever ever ever break rule #1...




Right, though I can't help but share it somewhere with someone, Mmmm like here.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2010)

vegimite is yeast extrct, just like marmite. They do a meat based one we call it bovril. Its Not the nicest of smells tastes or texture but i wouldnt say it was that nasty that im offended by the smell lol. Deep fried food, now my girlfriend comes from am place where they deep frie mars bars ( to anyone who dont know what a mars bar is look here. ) Scotland know how to fuck food up so its really bad for ya lol.


----------



## eightenough (May 30, 2010)

man deep fried mars bars and deep fried ice cream are the best. yummmmmmmmmmy


----------



## mississippi (May 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> vegimite is yeast extrct, just like marmite. They do a meat based one we call it bovril. Its Not the nicest of smells tastes or texture but i wouldnt say it was that nasty that im offended by the smell lol. Deep fried food, now my girlfriend comes from am place where they deep frie mars bars ( to anyone who dont know what a mars bar is look here. ) Scotland know how to fuck food up so its really bad for ya lol.


Mr west my I have a minute of your time+lacey have a look at this ?https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/335319-droopy-plants-red-stems.html


----------



## laceygirl (May 30, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I'm tired of microwaving pot so I chopped the Rhino down today, in a fit of disgust...

It was ready to go, so here it is hanging in my drying area...







And here's a shot of the whole tent now it only contains the SLH..







Just three weeks to go now... Looking forward to seeing them go thru their last swell before the chop..

More later..

Laceygirl.....


----------



## northeastern lights (May 30, 2010)

Looking good Lacey. That SLH looks like it's really packing on some weight.


----------



## laceygirl (May 30, 2010)

Morning all, Laceygirl again...

Well we've truly hit winter here in my town... The wind is howling this morning, and I reckon we'll be lucky to hit 12 degrees celcius today.... I've got my slow combustion heater working so its beautiful in my house, but outside has just turned bitterly cold.

The Laced Rhino is hanging in my drying area, I wont touch it for another 4-5 days, I like to get the plant to drain out most of its chlorophyl before I do anything to them.. I was quite surprised at how much I actually got just off this one plant...

The four Super Lemon Haze plants are all alone in the big tent now... Just for 20 more days... Just one more week of nutes left and I can flush them..

My Aurora Indica will be ready to go into the vegging tent next week, so i'll veg them for a bout a fortnight in my veg tent, then throw them into the big tent under a screen to veg for 1-2 weeks (depending on how fast they grow)...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Teejay13 (May 30, 2010)

Very nice grow, my slh's are ten days behind yours and I'll be interested to see how much bigger yours get before they get chopped.


----------



## laceygirl (May 30, 2010)

Hi Teejay, stay tuned....


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

I had to put this in here for reference guys... Just easier to keep track that way...


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 31, 2010)

im 14 days out i cant wait 
i think im gonna be going over 9 weeks


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

Good stuff Jim  Things are starting to get pretty exciting ....


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 31, 2010)

im gonna send ya a couple of pic before i chop , i would like your opinion on if they are ready to go
i always pull to early and its said the last 2 weeks is when all the thc production really happens
is that ok boss


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

hey lacey, i saw where you said in sub's bud tattoo thread that you've got quite a bit of ink. show me yours and i'll show you mine? lol


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

Sure is, All good here mate  I'll let you know my opinion and the rest is up to you....


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 31, 2010)

what about ill show ya both mine
i got the worst shitty i was retarded when i got it black flag tattoo you have ever seen
ahhh good times with drugs


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> hey lacey, i saw where you said in sub's bud tattoo thread that you've got quite a bit of ink. show me yours and i'll show you mine? lol


I got it when I was 21, so that was years ago...lol... I do regret getting it..Its a half back job.I shall PM you a pic of it...Just have to get batteries for the camera, the kids keep wasting it...lol... Its not a great tattoo, but I couldn't be stuffed spending $10 000 to have it removed... Besides the scar it leaves is worse than the old tattoo that's been removed...I also have a superman symbol on my hip...Thats my favourite...


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

Righto, I'll PM you to Jimmy...


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 31, 2010)

wanna see my shitty black flag its shittasic
i think the dude was more fucked up than me and iwas in no right state of mind


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

thanks for the rep lacey, i just now saw it lol.

my grows are so/so compared to most on here


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 31, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> thanks for the rep lacey, i just now saw it lol.
> 
> my grows are so/so compared to most on here


But the title counts for A LOT! HAHAHA


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

Ol' Scrumpy said:


> But the title counts for A LOT! HAHAHA


lol. thats my outdoor. she's was referring to this one reversing my osmosis to get more aero in my ponics


----------



## northeastern lights (May 31, 2010)

Donkeys got all the good title names. I can never come up with anything like that.


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, he's pretty good at it... Very clever... High Northeastern, 

I've tidied up the grow room a bit , put a fan in my veg tent, and transplanted the largest top 44 seedling into a larger pot and put it into the big tent under 12/12 for sexing... You should have seen how many roots it had, it was definately pot bound and it was only in that pot for a little over a week....  Ya gotta love Rhizotonic...

Only 18 days to go now... Pretty excited about it...

More when there's more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 31, 2010)

18 day for which? the SLH?
Those look delicious. I don't normally like how SLH looks because of the signature long, thin colas, but yours look delicious anyway.


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

Hi Scrumpy, yes the SLH only has 18 days to go... Can't wait... My Aurora Indica should be here this weekend, I can veg it for two weeks under a metal hallide, then transfer it to the flower tent, fill the screen and then turn them down...


----------



## chainseeker (May 31, 2010)

Hey Lacey how's it going. I was looking up SLH grows and found yours. I have to say you rock. I want to go through the rest of your grow for all the info about SLH but dam 67 pages. Well if it's cool with u I'll stick around to see how they turn out and get a smoke report. 
PS Are you the Lady that created the laced rhino? I would love a smoke report on that also. I read about it on 8's grow. Very nice!!!


Chain


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey Lacey how's it going. I was looking up SLH grows and found yours. I have to say you rock. I want to go through the rest of your grow for all the info about SLH but dam 67 pages. Well if it's cool with u I'll stick around to see how they turn out and get a smoke report.
> PS Are you the Lady that created the laced rhino? I would love a smoke report on that also. I read about it on 8's grow. Very nice!!!
> 
> 
> Chain


Hi Chainseeker and Welcome  Thank you, you Rock too!!! Please stay tuned, its just about to get exciting.... And yes I did have a hand in creating the Laced Rhino but the credit for the name comes from a smart friend....


----------



## monkeybones (May 31, 2010)

Hey lacey, things are looking smashing in your garden.

Do you always dry before manicuring?

Just askin' 'cause I started my first harvest today, and manicured before hanging. Wondering if you've done both and had compared the benefits of them. My harvest is staggered and I have time to try different shits  I'm still a novice in the science behind the chlorophyll braking down and whatever the hell happens.




...  scissor hash


----------



## chainseeker (May 31, 2010)

Cool, I'm so interested because My next grow is going to be 1 SLH fem'd and 1 fem'd Master kush side by side in a fairly tight space. I know about the mk but I'm clueless on the slh. Still have a few wks to do my homework though. Thanks for the seat it seems I made it just in time. 

Chain


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

on an unrelated topic

11 DAYS TILL TRUE BLOOD COMES BACK!!!!!! lol

mmm vampire eric


----------



## laceygirl (May 31, 2010)

You better believe it... They've been flogging seasons 1 and 2 on Showcase for the last couple of months.... Can't wait... Should be a great season....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 1, 2010)

YEAH im super excited for blood
my little gay pleasure


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 1, 2010)

Morning all, Laceygirl again...

I tried to upload these photos last night, but the site, or my computer just wasn't having it, so I did it this morning...

Here is a nice close up... They are starting to turn a lovely shade of orange.. 







This is what I see when I sit on my little seat outside the big tent... Its a tiny little footstool...lol...







Heres a shot from the top... Even if I unplug a light there's still too much light in there to get decent photos...







A couple of buds that weren't in direct light...







Here is the right side of the screen nearest the reservoir....







3 more days of nutrients and then I flush till the end, pretty happy about that...

ALMOST HARVEST FESTIVAL TIME.....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are the first SLH I have seen that I like. Now I want to grow it... THANKS A LOT!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 1, 2010)

Ol' Scrumpy said:


> Those are the first SLH I have seen that I like. Now I want to grow it... THANKS A LOT!




yeah I feel the same way bro. I try to stray away from the sativas inside.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Scrumpy and Northeastern, this will be my last Sativa grow for a while, I think... I like to grow them in winter as I can contain the smell, not like summer.... The heat spreads its faster than an Ethopian with a food voucher....


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey lacey, is that just one plant? 
How many days in?


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL I have a little foot stool i sit on and watch my plants for hours. That laced rhino looks like a good yeilder and the SLH is looking awesome. Nice job Lacey!


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 2, 2010)

This is what my most mature bud of Super Lemon Haze Looks Like at day 54..... It has completely changed its colour, its form, its bloody amazing....I don't think I'm going to need to leave all of my plants until 70 days.... It seems to be finishing very quickly so I am going to start flushing tomorrow just to be on the safe side....

More later...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 2, 2010)

Thats going to be an awesome smoke Lacy. I can smell it from here.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 2, 2010)

your scissors are gonna be so sticky. mmmmmmmmm, scissor hash


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

i am so glad you are a little ahead of me. i get to see it before it happens.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 2, 2010)

That does look Bloody amazing lacey.. wauw can't wait..


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Thankyou Eight, Black, Donkey and Rusty...Tis my labour of love...  They are just so fuzzy now... I've got to go to work for the full day tomorrow, so I'll catch everyone again tomorrow night...


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

good night. talk to you tomorrow


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Jun 2, 2010)

great job lacey. that bud look amazing!!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> This is what my most mature bud of Super Lemon Haze Looks Like at day 54..... It has completely changed its colour, its form, its bloody amazing....I don't think I'm going to need to leave all of my plants until 70 days.... It seems to be finishing very quickly so I am going to start flushing tomorrow just to be on the safe side....
> 
> More later...
> 
> Laceygirl...


Oooh, all the unnatural things i want to do to that bud - it's just not normal


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 2, 2010)

Ninja, how many times ?.... you cant pollenate marijuana plants as YOU are not a marijuana plant 

Lovin the girl power grow  iv been following this thread for a while lacey and lovin the work you really do bring the womans touch to this wonderful plant. I think they respond better to you cuz ur a girl haha . either way i know what sativa im gna grow when i have the space heh heh heh ... keep it up !


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Ninja, how many times ?.... you cant pollenate marijuana plants as YOU are not a marijuana plant


Haha yeah, but I can try  


SensiStan said:


> Lovin the work, you really do bring the womans touch to this wonderful plant. I think they respond better to you cuz ur a girl haha


..Now ur presuming Lacey's plant are Bisexual & that they wish to be 'pollenated' by her..
Given where these Clones came from it wouldn't suprise me if the sicko taught all his ladies to love the ladies


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have had to come home from work early today as I have been struck down YET AGAIN, with this friggin stomach flu.... I thought I was on the mend, the hubby comes down with it, he has effectively passed it back onto me... I honestly feel like I've been hit by a bus... Wont be posting tonight, will just be lying in the fetal position groaning my arse off....


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

you need to eat more red meat and vegetables girl.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww Lacey, I'm so sorry to hear you're sick! Get well soon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

good lord, again!?!?!? at least you can groan in the comofrting knowledge youve got some super dank ready ganj


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Morning all... Due to the shittyness of the weather, my Laced Rhino has been hanging for 6 bloody days, and is still no where near dry... Both kids are at school and childcare today so I am going to bring some of it inside and hang in on the clothes horse so my combustion heater (the driest heat there is) can do its thing... The good thing is, it will definately have drained most of its chlorophyl, as its had so much hang time...

Feeling much better today... I actually feel kind of human this morning.... Just gonna take it easy and rest all day, I usually can't do that because of the two year old...

Getting close now... I didn't get a chance to drain the res and start flusing due to my health, so tonight, is the night... Two weeks to go now... I am at day 56 (8 weeks), they don't look ready enough for me (I like well cooked buds), so this two weeks should really make them ripe....And heavy...


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Morning all... Due to the shittyness of the weather, my Laced Rhino has been hanging for 6 bloody days, and is still no where near dry... Both kids are at school and childcare today so I am going to bring some of it inside and hang in on the clothes horse so my combustion heater (the driest heat there is) can do its thing... The good thing is, it will definately have drained most of its chlorophyl, as its had so much hang time...
> 
> Feeling much better today... I actually feel kind of human this morning.... Just gonna take it easy and rest all day, I usually can't do that because of the two year old...
> 
> Getting close now... I didn't get a chance to drain the res and start flusing due to my health, so tonight, is the night... Two weeks to go now... I am at day 56 (8 weeks), they don't look ready enough for me (I like well cooked buds), so this two weeks should really make them ripe....And heavy...




Package is ready and will be shipped in the morning Lacey, enough.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Package is ready and will be shipped in the morning Lacey, enough.


Thank you.. . What does enough mean in this sentence?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again with the smoke report....

The topic of todays evaluation is my breed of Laced Rhino...

It started life as a crappy looking mother that I had the shits with, so I decided to throw it into the flower tent to basically get rid of it... Well she turned into this stunning looking thing, so I was lucky enough to procure a cutting from her and well, the genes live on...

She took heaps of time to dry, but after a little bit of help from my combustion heater at a distance of about 20 feet... Very gentle drying... Its all in air tight containers at the moment, sweating it out...

Eightenough hit the nail on the head when he said, Caramel as its main smell, its so sweet and yummy... The oiliness has given way to stickyness  and its odor is quite pungent when chopped up... 

Makes you cough a little on the blow out, don't know if that's just me, (on asking others apparently it is just me) waiting for a few more friends to try it.... Smooth pull in, kind of cold  Sits right on your chest...

On the blowout it tastes like well its hard to describe and I've asked three people and they've all said the same thing.... Its yummy, but what kind of yummy is hard to put your finger on....Spicey, citrusy, earthy would be close....

Tastes like a Rhino....LMFAO.... I am sooo stoned....hehehehe

Laceygirl...

1 more week and I harvest the Super Lemon Haze...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 5, 2010)

G'day All Laceygirl again, just a quick side note.... I am going to flush the entire system with pH'd water again tonight, as I am harvesting early... I will probably end up doing it a third time also, just to make sure all the excess nutes have been flushed as I've shortened the flushing time... It just makes sense....


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 5, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again with the smoke report....
> 
> The topic of todays evaluation is my breed of Laced Rhino...
> 
> ...


Thank you Lacey for giving a prober smoke report! so many people just say got me really stoned or not so stoned dont really talk about the taste, the feel, how smooth ect anyways just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to really describe the smoke =D


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 6, 2010)

thats sooo whats up lacey  hope to smoke some o that one day hint rhino is one of my fav strains top 5 for sure


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day All Laceygirl again, just a quick side note.... I am going to flush the entire system with pH'd water again tonight, as I am harvesting early... I will probably end up doing it a third time also, just to make sure all the excess nutes have been flushed as I've shortened the flushing time... It just makes sense....


 there is this shit called rootless trasfer and basically you can get you ganja flavored by soon after cutting down place stem in liquid and it draws it up and obsorbs works for an emergency flush or pre harvest samples etc use ph'd clean as you can get water basically treat em like roses leave em in water for at least an hour got the info from treating yourself medical marijuana mag in cali dont use tap water if you can help it cause has ppm kinda high sometimes depending on where at


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 6, 2010)

lemme see lemme see lemme seeeeee ::shakes fist:: im so impatient ;p


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi guys, I am going to post more pics tonight... I'll unplug one light at a time and take some decent photos.... Its starting to look pretty sad in there, everything is so heavy, the buds are starting to fall over, and I've got such a short time to go, I couldn't be bothered tying them to the roof....So very ripe...I ended up getting nearly 8 oz off the Laced Rhino, so she's definately a keeper...  I got a lovely new strain yesterday, once I transplant it, I will show everyone and reveal its name...And on another note, this will be my last journal.... I am still going to hang around the site, but I believe two fully grown out journals from seed to smoke, is enough contribution from me... You guys should know my skills by now, so its time to give a little back... If anyone has questions about :-* DWC Growing* Hydroton Growing* Vermiculite and Perlite Growing* Keeping A Mother Cupboard* Aerocloners* Standard Cloning* Canna Nutrient Advice* Fimming, Topping or Pruning* Scrogging or Sogging* Germination* Lighting* Most general MJ growing info..... Please don't hesitate to ask, I'll see what I can do.... I'm here to help now... Laceygirl...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 6, 2010)

nice one lace
giving back to something that gave you so much


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Jimmy, thank you....

On a completely different note, why does my husband keep showing me his cock? For fucks sake I'm typing this and he's still got it out... I hope out two year old comes over and yanks on it.... LMFAO....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a married thing
It's not rude when ya married I walk around pretty much with my cock out all the time at home
It's weird that's it ok now but before we were married I was still trying to have some mystery about me, go figure


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 6, 2010)

heheh :oke.. poke::


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Jimmy, thank you....
> 
> On a completely different note, why does my husband keep showing me his cock? For fucks sake I'm typing this and he's still got it out... I hope out two year old comes over and yanks on it.... LMFAO....


 maybe he want you to do something with it


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

When doesn't he want me to do something with it?...  

I agree with Jimmy, but after thirteen years together, its not like me showing him my tits, men are visually stimulated and that works for him.... I require a little more than just looking at a cock... Don't get me wrong his is big and beautiful, but yeah, notice how there are not a lot of magazines out there, just photos of the cock, (DEDICATED TO WOMEN THAT IS....LOL), don't think it would sell real well ....LMFAO....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 7, 2010)

spot on dudes are easy
chicks well i have no advise and thats what makes me shithouse with chicks


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

aye, men are turned on visually, women verbally! that's right lads, verbally. haha. 

cocks can be lovely looking but i've never had just the look of one soup me knickies, ha.

can't wait for the pics!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 7, 2010)

soup my knickers
well that is verbal ,very verbal


----------



## eightenough (Jun 7, 2010)

pics of what? hubby's cock. lol


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 7, 2010)

xD oh christ, i love you guys


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

pics of the grow! but i'm not one to say no to a good peenie pic, haha.

i've been described as "verbal" before. its only soupy when yer ovulating to be fair.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 7, 2010)

no that is not ok kmoo
no no no no no no
im out


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> When doesn't he want me to do something with it?...
> 
> I agree with Jimmy, but after thirteen years together, its not like me showing him my tits, men are visually stimulated and that works for him.... I require a little more than just looking at a cock... Don't get me wrong his is big and beautiful, but yeah, notice how there are not a lot of magazines out there, just photos of the cock, (DEDICATED TO WOMEN THAT IS....LOL), don't think it would sell real well ....LMFAO....


 what would sell ??


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

words are tricky yeah.

haha jimmy just wait til the miracle of child birth is upon you lol much much MUCH worse than anything i could ever say to ya


----------



## Marlo (Jun 7, 2010)

Excellent work Lacey!!!!All your girls look great!!Cant wait to see the SLH!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa breath baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahah

soup me knickers lol kmoo you can take the northerner out of the north .....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

This post will just be a plethora of pictures.... I've been flushing the Super Lemon Haze for 4 days and I am going to be flushing them for another 6 days, taking me to nearly 9 and a half weeks... (I know a movie about that...

Ok here they are...











































Well there you go, for all of your looking for Super Lemon Haze Bud porn.... My batteries have run flat in my camera, so I will take pics of the Top 44 I've been sexing for the past 6 days.... Its showing good signs its going to be a female.. I'm going to leave it in the big tent till I pull the SLH just to make sure she's a girl... 

More tomorrow probably.... I am chopping these babies down Saturday.....YAY.....

Laceygirl....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

awesome lacey just awesome looks so frosty


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you Don, I'll be glad to cut these down, I'm tellin' ya.... They are smelling out the front driveway of my house.... I am DEFINATELY investing in an Ozone Generator for the next grow... Its such a bust, I've really got to be very careful... I don't need my house of cards knocked slightly in anyway....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah i know that fear lace its a real stress thinking the postman is coming haha be careful with the ozone generators dangerouse things. i thought you had carbon filters set up?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 7, 2010)

they look amazing. even better in person. cant wait to smoke that stanky shit


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 7, 2010)

hey lacey do you think your yield is going to be anywere even close to the shit they r saying i cant remeber there indoor but out i think a 1000gs a plant


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

I do have Carbon filters, but the gear I grow, no carbon filter will stop it..I would love a mountain air carbon filter, I am going to look at using them in conjunction with one another... 

I am going to set my Ozone Generator to only operate for 15 mins every hour... It will be on a timer.... I have a automatic double garage door opener and there's a power point directly between the two doors near the roof... I am going to put the Ozone Generator on top of the right garage door (the one I never use) so its right up high and right out of the way of everything...I will only use it mostly during the day, I don't really have to worry about the smell after I go to bed and most of the neighbours are asleep way before me, so I'm thinking it should be cool... My garage is very sealed from my house...


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 7, 2010)

thats a shame you're not doing another journal lacey. i'm glad i caught the end of this one at least.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I do have Carbon filters, but the gear I grow, no carbon filter will stop it..I would love a mountain air carbon filter, I am going to look at using them in conjunction with one another...
> 
> I am going to set my Ozone Generator to only operate for 15 mins every hour... It will be on a timer.... I have a automatic double garage door opener and there's a power point directly between the two doors near the roof... I am going to put the Ozone Generator on top of the right garage door (the one I never use) so its right up high and right out of the way of everything...I will only use it mostly during the day, I don't really have to worry about the smell after I go to bed and most of the neighbours are asleep way before me, so I'm thinking it should be cool... My garage is very sealed from my house...


yeah i hear that i was thinking about one myself im going stealth from here on out those things are pricey but worth it if it means your one step away from detection imho

no further journo's!?!?!? thats a shame youve got your shit dialled in. happy growing lacey n stay safe


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah Don, I think two grow journals from seed to smoke is enough... I'll still be hanging round though....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> hey lacey do you think your yield is going to be anywere even close to the shit they r saying i cant remeber there indoor but out i think a 1000gs a plant


I reckon I'll do oK but not 1000grams a plant... Wouldn't that be lovely though????


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> thats a shame you're not doing another journal lacey. i'm glad i caught the end of this one at least.


Sorry guys, don't want to draw too much attention to myself....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again....
> 
> This post will just be a plethora of pictures.... I've been flushing the Super Lemon Haze for 4 days and I am going to be flushing them for another 6 days, taking me to nearly 9 and a half weeks... (I know a movie about that...
> 
> ...


Just bumping the porn....


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 7, 2010)

nice plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

a 1000 grams a plant would be effin great ay! what are you thinkin youll pull?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Well Don, that's a toughie....Probably about 6 -8 bags a plant, depending on how heavy it is when its dry... I am aiming for 2 pounds, that's the goal, but I might fall shy of that... If you add in the Laced Rhino at nearly 8 bags, I'll easily do over 2 pound...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i hear that i was thinking about one myself im going stealth from here on out those things are pricey but worth it if it means your one step away from detection imho
> 
> no further journo's!?!?!? thats a shame youve got your shit dialled in. happy growing lacey n stay safe


Actually Don, I can pick one up for about $140.00 here in Oz.... Its specifically made for the area the size of a double garage....


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


>


Doesn't get much better looking than that if you ask me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

wow 2 elbows is a big deal! niiiiiiice. id appreciate if you have a link or can tell me the brand of the ozone generator your thinking of. i was looking at this one as a budget one

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?screen=prod&store_code=1&product_code=ok03


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow 2 elbows is a big deal! niiiiiiice. id appreciate if you have a link or can tell me the brand of the ozone generator your thinking of. i was looking at this one as a budget one
> 
> http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?screen=prod&store_code=1&product_code=ok03


Here you go Don.... This one is made specifically for our purpose....

http://www.aussieponics.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=47

Laceygirl....


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 7, 2010)

::drools::

damn so smell is gonna be that much of a bitch? i just ordered a bunch of seeds, 37 seeds of 15 different strains and i got 5 of these SLH(11 different strains free! attitude FTW). i ordered a new inline fan and carbon scrubber too. i bought it big enough to flip the room twice a minute. i hope that will fix my heat issues as well as the smell. ill probably go buy some auto air fresheners too like 8 of them xD

i bought
barneys farm - lsd, dr grinspoon
greenhouse seeds - super lemon haze
mandala seeds - ganesh (i cant wait to try as i have serious problems with depression and anxiety)

and got 
dna genetics - rocklock, sharksbreath, 2x sour cream, sour kush
reserva privada - cole train
dinafem - super critical haze
serious seeds - chronic
paradise seeds - sensi star, wappa
magus genetics - warlock, motivation

havin them things through customs aint helpin my anxiety xD oh well. hopefully the new carbon scrubber will, as these blueberry arent even in flower yet and theyre stinkin up the place.

again, your grows are truly inspiring. they look like theyre cured right on the plant. i cant wait to see them things all golden honey omnomnom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Here you go Don.... This one is made specifically for our purpose....
> 
> http://www.aussieponics.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=47
> 
> Laceygirl....


thanks laced!!!


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 7, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> Doesn't get much better looking than that if you ask me.


I beg to differ....


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 7, 2010)

damn tho if you smoke that, the tits would start rotting v.y


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 7, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> I beg to differ....


HAHAHA!!! WOW it does get better. 

Great job Lacey!!

How do you post your pics like that? Plus rep girl you are an awesome grower. Inspirational to say the least!!!


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow 2 elbows is a big deal! niiiiiiice. id appreciate if you have a link or can tell me the brand of the ozone generator your thinking of. i was looking at this one as a budget one
> 
> http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?screen=prod&store_code=1&product_code=ok03


Mate i nearly bought that, but dont be silly now 

I can show u one that puts out twice the amount of ozone per hour for half the price. U will need to open her up and bypass the built in timer and then put your own timer on the plug . Ur clearly uk because u shop at my favorite growshop but heres a link to my ozone generator and its much better for half the price : #

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OZONIZER-Ozone-Generator-Sterilizer-Disinfector-Hygiene-/220609856436?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item335d5f43b4

Works very very well iv had it a week and not smelt a thing and im flowering at the moment.


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

beautiful buds lacey, kudos to ya!

ha don, i was born and bred in a nice part of melbourne lol i definitely felt at home in the noth


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Kmoo and everyone.... Wish I had as much luck with my aerocloner.... .... 

The Top 44 that I put in the big tent, is really female, so when i chop the SLH down on Saturday, I am going to transplant it into a bigger pot and she can take her place in the mother tent, to grow and just basically survive till I am ready to take cuttings from her...  She grew the most vigorously so I am impressed with her, she's a good choice for a mother... She's been fimmed so she should start to fill out nicely....

FOUR MORE DAYS TO GO TILL HARVEST FESTIVAL TIME!!!!!!    Eightenough is going to come on over and help with proceedings so that will be good... I am just going to chop them down and hang them, I wont touch them for at least 6 days.... I have a bud that collapsed and was beyond helping so I cut it off and hung it last night... Will trim it up in 5 days time and then bring it from the shed to inside the house to dry.... Can't wait to taste this stuff... Shall do a detailed smoke report...

Been smoking the Laced Rhino for the last couple of days, and I have to say, the older it gets the better it is... I am not smoking very many cones at all during the day as I'm stoned for longer.... Can't wait till that mother gets big enough so I can grow that again too... Still have to get my Indica Dominant White Widow from my friend, I still have papaya seeds to germinate and I want to grow the top 44.... I'm going to be plenty busy over the next couple of months....

No more pics until I harvest.... If you wish to see reference pics please refer to Eightenough's journal.... lol....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


>


 That Buds F*kn Wicked!
I'm getting in my car now - chop that bud off & put it in front of the good ol' combustion heater - I'll be there shortly


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL... Yes this is quite the nice specimen... I've got a nice one hanging in my shed at the moment... Should be ready to smoke in about 6 days time... Can't wait really.....


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Jun 8, 2010)

laceygirl your my hero!!! that bud looks hot to touch!!!! 
any new strands inmind that your wanting to start..may i suggest "brainstorm haze by delta 9 labs"
read a artical in High Times on it. its a long flowering sativa but its nickname is ampheda-weed, for it
uplifting entergetic type high..I want it but i dont think im experienced enuff yet to try a long flowering sativa.....yet...!
But i would love to see a journal on it.....just a idea....keep up the good work laceygirl!

*Hatter


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 8, 2010)

ozone for the most part needs to be on a timer if you have a good 1. IT WILL KILL YOUR PLANTS. and is bad for people and animals it has a half life of 30 min i run mine at 15 /15min along with a tallboy carbon air scrubber the brand i use is uvonair i think its called ild have to look but its lights out right now. it runs ozone and uv light it works nice but if you start getting brown spots on ur plants run it less


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 8, 2010)

oh yeah very nice job lace i wish my woman was into growing with me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2010)

congrats lacey! still cant believe were not going to see an epic laced rhino scrog grow, maybe you could drop a couple of pics sometime?!?


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 8, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> I beg to differ....


I stand corrected


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the props  and thank you Sven for the tips on ozone generators.... I really have no choice about it anymore... My next couple of grows are going to be stanky.... It will be outside my tent and flow directly infront of the exhaust fan with carbon scrubber, it wont even reach my plants.It gets vented straight into the atmosphere.... I was thinking of only running it 15 mins on 15 mins off and only 15 mins every hour when the lights are off....

Never say never Don... I'll post good looking pics of my grows, but I won't have a journal that I enter into nearly everyday... But yeah, I'll continue to grow just not journal as much, but I'll be on the site heaps...


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Lacey

I have been thinking of doing my own Journal for a while now but am "super paranoid" about the security.
How safe do you think it is having a journal?

I have been following your journal and Eight's for a long time...........Impresed to say the least.
I have a few grows under my belt and have been steping it up lately.
I am doing a SOG like Al B Fuct ( 2 Week perpetual harvest ).
Also tring afew different things like Aeroponics, Bubble cloning and what not.

Dont want to mess up your thread, just want to get some feedback on security before i make my own journal.

Appreciate any feedback.

Indefinately........


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Indefinately 

What country are you in.... This is a US website so it should be pretty ok... Try a proxy server if you are really paranoid....  Thanks for watching...


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 8, 2010)

Im from Sydney,
Probably only a couple of hours away from you.

Do you use a proxy server?
Are you not paranoid about your grow being documented here?

Indefinately


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 8, 2010)

y enject that shit ???


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Indefinately please go and find a newb site for all these questions... I'm just here for the growing....


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Indefinately please go and find a newb site for all these questions... I'm just here for the growing....


Hey Lacey,

I have overcome the "paranoia" by smoking another dooby.
So i started my journal ( Im no newb )
But im still learnig thats for sure.....
Sorry for messing with your thread.

*Indefinately ......*

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/338232-indefinatelys-sea-green.html


----------



## dripdrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice job on the grow


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.....

Its almost time people... For those of you that have tuned into this grow, its been heaps fun.... The Super Lemon Haze is a robust, smelly plant....Long skinny arms that require help in supporting its own buds... Take the plant to over 9 weeks and you wont be disappointed... It has gone thru so many changes, the colour changes being the most amazing...

2 MORE DAYS AND SHES CHOPPED.....So very excited about this one... It will have to hang for a fair while, the weather here has turned bitterly cold... The Wind Chill Factor is at -2 degrees celcius... Thank God for combustion heaters... 

I bought the bud inside last night that I had to chop due to collapse... Its been off the plant for 3 days now, hanging for 2 and just in my lounge room at room temp for 12 hours... Its dried it enough for me to be able to try it...

OK, the Super Lemon Haze Smoke Report....

Its a dirty colour, but cleanly grown....lol... The crystals are everywhere and I mean everywhere, it doesn't smell super pungent when its dry, only when you chop it up do you really get a sense of its potency.....

Wow, it really does taste like lemons....LMFAO... Sufficient burn on the chest, I am coughing on the blow out which means I need a little bit more spin in it....

I taste detergent (that's not a bad thing in this case)... Hang on i'll have another one...

Its really spicy...Maybe tea? Not very peppery..Slightly smokey too. Very yummy, with a very slight earthy undertone... I added a little more spin and I am still coughing, so I will add a little more till I get the ratio right....Most unique taste... It will only get better with age, if I can make it last that long.....

Time for my hubby to weigh in on this one.... Well he just said the bloody same thing as me.... No help there....

I am very stoned, so its strong, I have an aftertaste in my mouth that is quite pleasant and lemony and smokey...I like it... Over all thumbs up for the SLH....And my hubby has his cock out again, will someone give this man a job for fucks sake??????


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 9, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Lacey,
> 
> I have overcome the "paranoia" by smoking another dooby.
> So i started my journal ( Im no newb )
> ...


 i have a answer to the base of that ? but you know what not gonna waist my time


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again.....
> 
> will someone give this man a job for fucks sake??????




too easy wow "why dont you give him a _JOB _maybe thats why his cock is out lol


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Hehehe, my hubby isn't working and his sex drive goes thru the roof as he gets to see me all day, I'm in the house scantily clad and it drives him nuts....lol...


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 10, 2010)

Imagine the taste after a nice 3-6 month cure Lacey. Good show and good grow.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jun 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hehehe, my hubby isn't working and his sex drive goes thru the roof as he gets to see me all day, I'm in the house scantily clad and it drives him nuts....lol...


It takes scantily clad for him? lol Hell my hubby, all I gotta do is _look_ at him a certain way, and he gets that goofy grin on his face and the pants are comin off. lmao


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 10, 2010)

rofl at all of this...

lacey, what do you mean by spin?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 10, 2010)

spin = tobacco


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 10, 2010)

eightenough said:


> spin = tobacco


 thats a europian thing i think amsterdam peeps do the same thing american's roll blunts seems like tobacco and ganja kinda go good togeather at least for some peeps i started with joints then blunts for 12+ years now its unbleached papers occasional blunt


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Been a while since I've stopped by. It is always nice to see the progression after a few weeks. It's like pressing fast forward. Anyway girl, looks like you are gonna have a great harvest. Very nicely done! Congrats!
+rep


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I have decided to do the big chop tonight... They've been sufficiently flushed, and they are starting to collapse from the weight so its time...

Eight is coming over to help so it wont take us long... Gonna let it hang for six days then slowly bring it inside and help things along... I dont' have time to wait for it to totally dry naturally....It would take three weeks....

I have nothing ready to go into the veg tent or the big tent for at least a week, so it will give me time to clean everything and remove the air conditioner and build my new screen....

Laceygirl...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 11, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Imagine the taste after a nice 3-6 month cure Lacey. Good show and good grow.


I agree Lacey, the stink on this strain comes back with avengance after a good cure. I'd say whack all ur perso bags in cure for at least 2-4 weeks. It's amazingly strong, so you can sacrifice two bags non-cure to smoke while the rest clears up..


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

G'day all laceygirl again...

Eight and I have just massacred my four plants and I am very surprised at the yield.... We reckon I've done 2 elbows easily....

Eight was also kind enough to come over with his camera so I will post pics after the clean up.. He's also heading home soon, so i'll do it later....

STAY TUNED FOR HARVEST FESTIVAL PICS......


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gold. You are a good man 8.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Yay its harvest festival time...   

It only took us about an hour to chop most of it down... There's still some stuff to do, but I am going to finish it all tomorrow...













Here is my hanging space...   







I quickly ran out of space there, so out came the clothes horse....lol...  







This is what I will be smoking in about 7 days.....    







This is to be my last journal.... I will post my dry weight in about a weeks time, but then this thread can fade into obscurity.... Thanks so much for tuning in....

Laceygirl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2010)

damn thats an impressive haul lacey, bet the garage smells lush!


----------



## skiz1989 (Jun 11, 2010)

DAMN LACEY!!! She is a frosty one!!

Nice pull mate. As i have no idea how to eye amounts, how much do you think you pulled?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again... Yay its harvest festival time...
> 
> It only took us about an hour to chop most of it down... There's still some stuff to do, but I am going to finish it all tomorrow...
> 
> ...


Hi guys,,, 
I reckon about 2 elbows...


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Jun 11, 2010)

whats an elbow lol? 2pounds ? how many plants all up is that hanging lace ?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

That is only four plants guys....  And yes an elbow is a pound....


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Jun 11, 2010)

how long did u veg them for ?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Three weeks...


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 11, 2010)

omnomnomnom


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Jun 11, 2010)

wow for 3 weeks veg that is awesome , good job lacey


----------



## Marlo (Jun 11, 2010)

Amazing!!Very nice frosty buds Lacey!Good work!!!
Have a lovely 420!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not going to read the whole thread, but I noticed you were using the YOYO's for your reflectors. I started using them and HATED them. Then I found XRT's pulley lock system. To lower, simply depress a tab and it releases it's hold on the cord. To raise, simply pull on the NON-load bearing cord! And they hold 75lbs A PEICE!!!


----------



## DoeEyed (Jun 11, 2010)

Great job, Lacey! Love to see some post-trim bud porn, too!


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I'm not going to read the whole thread, but I noticed you were using the YOYO's for your reflectors. I started using them and HATED them. Then I found XRT's pulley lock system. To lower, simply depress a tab and it releases it's hold on the cord. To raise, simply pull on the NON-load bearing cord! And they hold 75lbs A PEICE!!!


Um no, I'm using chain, I only use the yo yo's for my 400 watt light... The 1000's are too heavy for them....


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 11, 2010)

Come on Lacey put up some bud porn. A great grow by the way. I am glad i was here for the last one completely.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 12, 2010)

GReat work Lace!
It's the hardest thing in the world to do, but u have to trim these girls back. They are so resinous, it's almost a crime to cut the leaf, but it's a mighty harsh smoke as it is, so send em packing!


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 12, 2010)

No Ninja, the leaves stay till all the chlorophyl has drained from the plants...


----------



## riddleme (Jun 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> No Ninja, the leaves stay till all the chlorophyl has drained from the plants...


definately a class act Lacy, incredible grow well done!!!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> No Ninja, the leaves stay till all the chlorophyl has drained from the plants...


How come Lacey? Trimming after drying is such a mother. I prefer to get it all done while they are still standing. My weed is always smooth when smoked.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> No Ninja, the leaves stay till all the chlorophyl has drained from the plants...


I did mean _Eventually_ you would have to remove them.. Be it before or after is entirely up to you.


northeastern lights said:


> How come Lacey? Trimming after drying is such a mother. I prefer to get it all done while they are still standing. My weed is always smooth when smoked.


I love trimming to standard before drying.. But there is arguement to suggest that curing whilst the leaf is on allows the Bud to soak in it's own turpeniods.. Bringing on a stronger flavour of smoke & aroma - i personally have never seen the difference.. But each to their own


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 12, 2010)

I've done it both ways gentleman, and I find its a much smoother smoke if I leave the plant to drain itself of all moisture and chlorophyl before I touch them....This is how I prefer to do it

Trimming dry pot is really not that different to wet pot, if anything the leaves dont move as much when turning the buds like they do when they're wet.... Floppy leaves get in the way....


----------



## riddleme (Jun 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I've done it both ways gentleman, and I find its a much smoother smoke if I leave the plant to drain itself of all moisture and chlorophyl before I touch them....This is how I prefer to do it
> 
> Trimming dry pot is really not that different to wet pot, if anything the leaves dont move as much when turning the buds like they do when they're wet.... Floppy leaves get in the way....


there is method to your madness for sure as allowing the leaves to drape the buds protects them and slows the drying process (which we want) also slows the effects of oxidation on the THC. also the natural fermentation (curing) process requires N to convert sugars to alcohols having the leaves on it supplies this process with the N it needs to function, allowing it to dry till the leaves color changes insures this is happening properly, explains why Lacy enjoys her smoke so much


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 13, 2010)

thank you Riddle me, I wasn't quite sure of the science behind it, so thank you for clearning that up...


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 13, 2010)

My is always smooth and I trim them high and tight as soon as it comes down. Different strokes for different folks. So Lacey how come now more journals? You can be that worried about a US based web site.


----------



## riddleme (Jun 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> thank you Riddle me, I wasn't quite sure of the science behind it, so thank you for clearning that up...


no problem, I just wrote a post on harvesting and curing that has a secret trick in it you all might be interested in
link goes to page 41 post #407 https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers-41.html


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 13, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> My is always smooth and I trim them high and tight as soon as it comes down. Different strokes for different folks. So Lacey how come now more journals? You can be that worried about a US based web site.


 patience yields best results 

soma (from soma seeds responsible for many of top strains and a "natural" grower) method is to remove the large fan leafs the sweet leaf is left for the above mentioned nitrogen aiding loss of cloriphil let dry over 10-14 days in 70 degree 50 60% humidity area into tear drop shaped buds then to remove by hand the sweet leaf only using scissors for the stems

kind of what i do but i do use scissors and let dry on screens


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 13, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> My is always smooth and I trim them high and tight as soon as it comes down. Different strokes for different folks. So Lacey how come now more journals? You can be that worried about a US based web site.


Hi Northern, no I'm not worried about that, its just I've put two full grow journals on here now.... White Widow and Super Lemon Haze, I will still be growing, but not keeping the same detailed journals I usually do... The journals were fun, but I don't think I need to do a third....Will still post amazing pics when I get them, but not a daily journal like I have done in the past.... If I was growing differently or making major changes, I would journal and document it, but nothing has changed...


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 13, 2010)

Yea you guys have seen enough haha. 
I only show RIU my little one. 
I might show my good one.. One day.
It was a good thread. Thanks for the thoughts of growing and smoking those strains.
Peace
Can you post a link for your first grow


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Northern, no I'm not worried about that, its just I've put two full grow journals on here now.... White Widow and Super Lemon Haze, I will still be growing, but not keeping the same detailed journals I usually do... The journals were fun, but I don't think I need to do a third....Will still post amazing pics when I get them, but not a daily journal like I have done in the past.... If I was growing differently or making major changes, I would journal and document it, but nothing has changed...


 i feel that no point to keep journaling do wat u do lace


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Northern, no I'm not worried about that, its just I've put two full grow journals on here now.... White Widow and Super Lemon Haze, I will still be growing, but not keeping the same detailed journals I usually do... The journals were fun, but I don't think I need to do a third....Will still post amazing pics when I get them, but not a daily journal like I have done in the past.... If I was growing differently or making major changes, I would journal and document it, but nothing has changed...


I knoiw how you feel Lacey, I have run 3 journals and am doing a less infromative 4th, but I don't post near as much as I used to. I thnk it is cool to just post some update pics and help others that may need advice here and there.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi everyone thanks for your support.... I am smoking the super lemon haze at the moment and I must say its lovely... I am a little biased, as I think the Laced Rhino is a little yummier.... Its also a heavier smoke, the Rhino sits you on your arse....Don't make any fucking plans kind of smoke.... But I could smoke the Lemon Haze all day, its nice... It gets you really stoned, nice heady buzz.... Can't wait till the rhino gets big enough to take cuttings from.... Really need more Perlite, it wont be here till Wednesday....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 14, 2010)

.Don't make any fucking plans kind of smoke
that is the kind of smoke i like the best
nice one lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Jimmy, I can't wait to run this strain again....  Laced Rhino really does Rock....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 14, 2010)

if ya ever down my way hit me up i would love a cutting lol
im gonna make a strain one day if i ever grow something worth while


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

No worries, will certainly do that...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 14, 2010)

true blood back on have ya seen it yet


----------



## strain man (Jun 14, 2010)

excellent journal ..and might i say what a harvest you have certainly given me some ideas on what im about to undertake ..or is that undertoke ....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> true blood back on have ya seen it yet


Shit, I forgot all about it.....My hubby will not be pleased....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... I've spent the whole night trimming and I'm not even a quarter of the way thru.... I've been at it for three hours straight and all I have got done, is the clothes horse...All the stuff that was hanging in the shed, is still hanging in the shed waiting to be done, I'll get that done over the next couple of days but I am super impressed at the yield... I will easily get two pounds off four plants... Plus the eight bags I got from the Laced Rhino, so that wasn't a bad haul under 2000watts of light...

Ok just off the clothes horse I got eight bags... The Super Lemon Haze is heavy... Very heavy... I love that...  I've ran out of snap lock bags so I'll have to get some more tomorrow... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 14, 2010)

Great job Lacey when do we get pics of the drying bud ?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll post pics in the morning, its 3am here in Oz....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I'll post pics in the morning, its 3am here in Oz....


 its middle of day over here hey lace do you grow outdoor?? i got inspired from grow and hatched out my rhino cross beans got one going now but started about 35 from feminized stock


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I'll post pics in the morning, its 3am here in Oz....


 hey lace do you grow outdoor also 
btw you inspired me i hatches out 35 of my feminized rhino cross i have one in flower about halfway done included couple pics


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Mike...

I've never grown outdoors here in Australia... Planning on giving it a go this year, I'll have to wait for November for the really long days to start as we are in the middle of winter here at the moment... It was minus five degrees celcius here this morning....That's bloody cold...lol

Have they shown up yet????


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike...
> 
> I've never grown outdoors here in Australia... Planning on giving it a go this year, I'll have to wait for November for the really long days to start as we are in the middle of winter here at the moment... It was minus five degrees celcius here this morning....That's bloody cold...lol
> 
> Have they shown up yet????


 theve poped just starting to shed those lil baby leaves still one fingered thou =( gotta bout three to four weeks till i flip em


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 15, 2010)

Lacey,

i have two SLH going and are a at about day 30. id have to check maay be a little farther along. by looking at yours at day 30, scares me. mine are not at all as resinous and i am actually seeing minimal trichs compared to yours. not much at all actually. all of my other plants and strains are covered in trichs.


what did you do to yours and what did you feed yours to make it so resinous or what am i doing wrong. i really want this plant to do well, because well, dont we all? haha.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Pineapple, I don't think its what I'm doing, I believe its the strain... I'm not sure of the origin of my strain, as I received cuttings from a generous friend... If it was something I was doing, all my grows would look this resinous...lol... But honestly this is the most resinous strain I've ever grown, and I've been growing for years....


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 15, 2010)

really, hmm i wonder if it is you just got a cutting of a more resinous pheno. cause mine looks no where near as resinous on its trim or leaves. but i got my macro lens up close a lil bit ago and on the bus, my oh my. trichomes are packed so tightly you can barely see the stalks on em. hmm a shame. i wish mine looked as resinous as your. but hopefully they will still be potent. i enjoyed looking through your grow though. and thank you for the speedy reply

btw, i am jealous you live in aussie. i plan on moving there within a decade haha. any tips on how the best way to gain residency there? i am thinking of starting a business there.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Start a business or marry someone... The easiest ways to get residency...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 15, 2010)

haha well, know any good girls needing a hubby?  haha if not i guess ill start a business there. thinking about a some kind of business dealing with planes. private jet service maybe? or maybe an advertising company that flies banners round town and the beach. hmmmm


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

G'day All Laceygirl again... Well I am up to 19 bags and counting... I've still got a fair bit of trimming to do, and I might get close to the 2 pounds I thought I was going to get, but I will have a larger screen next time and I am going to veg them and train them for a little longer next time... That's the good thing about these journals, yes they are entertaining, but it also enables me to keep concise notes about strains....

MY HUBBY GOT THE JOB HE REALLY REALLY WANTED.... YAY the pressure is off, and its quite a high salary so I am back to one day a week at work now, and I'm stoked... He's so much happier... I'm taking him out for dinner tomorrow night, I'm going to get my hair and nails done, buy a nice new dress and have some fun... 

Woohoo....  Laceygirl...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> really, hmm i wonder if it is you just got a cutting of a more resinous pheno. cause mine looks no where near as resinous on its trim or leaves. but i got my macro lens up close a lil bit ago and on the bus, my oh my. trichomes are packed so tightly you can barely see the stalks on em. hmm a shame. i wish mine looked as resinous as your. but hopefully they will still be potent. i enjoyed looking through your grow though. and thank you for the speedy reply


I have seen hundreds of Super Lemon Haze plants & none of them hold a candle to the Pheno Lacey just grew marvelously..
It flowers faster, yields heavier & is more resinous than the rest..
I'd say she was very very lucky to get it & she should be thankful she was not the one who had to go through the selection process  Haha.



laceygirl said:


> G'day All Laceygirl again... Well I am up to 19 bags and counting... I've still got a fair bit of trimming to do, and I might get close to the 2 pounds I thought I was going to get, but I will have a larger screen next time and I am going to veg them and train them for a little longer next time... That's the good thing about these journals, yes they are entertaining, but it also enables me to keep concise notes about strains....
> 
> MY HUBBY GOT THE JOB HE REALLY REALLY WANTED.... YAY the pressure is off, and its quite a high salary so I am back to one day a week at work now, and I'm stoked... He's so much happier... I'm taking him out for dinner tomorrow night, I'm going to get my hair and nails done, buy a nice new dress and have some fun...
> 
> Woohoo....  Laceygirl...


Good Stuff Lace, 2 Elbows aye - I'm rooting for ya 
Be nice to ur Hubby.. From what i hear he is pretty nice to you 
...SMOKE REPORT!!!


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Ninja, I did a smoke report on the SLH a few pages back, I'll cut it and paste it again...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again.....
> 
> Its almost time people... For those of you that have tuned into this grow, its been heaps fun.... The Super Lemon Haze is a robust, smelly plant....Long skinny arms that require help in supporting its own buds... Take the plant to over 9 weeks and you wont be disappointed... It has gone thru so many changes, the colour changes being the most amazing...
> 
> ...


Here it is....


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 16, 2010)

LG are you going to post up some pics of you SLH post chopping?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have much left Rock... It practically ran out the door.. But mine does look exactly the same as eights..... Seriously, exactly the same...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is a pic of my personal... Its dried and STANKY!!!!!







Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Jun 16, 2010)

it is so sticky. it leaves sticky crystals on your fingers when you pull it apart.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 16, 2010)

it doesn't look like you kept enough lacey. lol it looks great, good job


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

That's not all of it, I'm not silly and that's a twenty litre tupperware container......


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Eight, its your turn to write a smoke report on my SLH....


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That's not all of it, I'm not silly and that's a twenty litre tupperware container......


thank god!!!!!!!! i was worried you'd be out when riu knocks on the door to try a sample.... let us in lacey we know you're home... hahahaha


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, its a shitty, rainy, windy day here in my town... So very cold... The good news is, I have the bag count.... From the total tent including the Laced Rhino I got 30 bags... And all I have left now is personal....Not a bad haul for 5 plants... I will veg the SLH for longer next time.... Just about to transplant my Aurora Indica into a large pot and put her in the mother tent...  I also have to do the same thing to my Indica Dominant White Widow... Yup, I've finally got the White Widow I've always wanted.... A rare Indica dominant strain that is 10 years old...  Very excited about this....

Going to run Super Lemon Haze again next grow... Its very popular around here, and I'd like to thank the Benefactor if he's reading this.... Thank you for such a lovely strain...

My mother tent now has, Top 44, Super Lemon Haze, Blue Cheese, Aurora Indica and Indica Dom White Widow.... What a lovely spread.... 

Will post pics when I have the mother tent set up....

Till then, Laceygirl...


----------



## streetlegal (Jun 17, 2010)

congrats lacey.. is that 0.42 grams per watt?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi street, Yeah, its about half a gram a watt..... I've got heaps of scrappy stuff that I'd never sell, but i'll smoke it, so it worked out to be about half a gram a watt... I've yet to crack the one gram to one watt.... Hopefully my Top 44 will fill that bill, its supposed to be the top producing Indica....So here's hoping.... Just means longer vegging....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

I usually really hate the end of a grow... There's so much to do and stuff to clean, and stuff to chuck out, its something I always manage to put off.... Well I am a bloody idiot, cause my hubby decided to take matters into his own hands and start proceedings to get the ball rolling....

He yells for me to come to the tent, and I'm thinking disaster, but this is what he meant...













A whole other clothes horseplus two full gift boxes (you can see them in the first photo) that will be ready in six days time.... How chuffed am I?????   

My mother tent....

I now have a pretty respectable mother tent.... In the next pic, the SLH and Blue Cheese are up the back, my Top 44 is in the middle, my Laced Rhino is (getting Repotted tommorow) the small black pot on top of my NEW AURORA INDICA MOTHER....    I transplanted her tonight as well....







Here is a pic of my hubby doing the very last of the trimming...







So I will have to amend my bag count in the next week and will give a total then... I am very impressed with this plant...

Went to my local hydro shop today and bought some more pH down, and I also organised my new reservoir setup and aluminium screen... I have to get into the big tent and take some measurements.....

More when I set up the new strain, and I will give a bag count too....

Laceygirl...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Ninja, I did a smoke report on the SLH a few pages back, I'll cut it and paste it again...


Oh yeah, i read that one.. Lol.
Do me a favour (and yourself), set urself a bag aside, put it in a glass jar & put it in the dark. Burp it once or twice a day for about 2 weeks & watch the stink the SLH puts on. I dont know if ive said it before, but i used to store mine in jars in a cupboard, in a closed room halfway down my house, and i could smell it (over the weed that was currently growing) from outside my front door


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I will give it a try, I've never really cured it for long periods like that, so I am keen to give it a go....

Laceygirl....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I will give it a try, I've never really cured it for long periods like that, so I am keen to give it a go....
> 
> Laceygirl....


You truly wont be disappointed


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

G'day all just a quick heads up about my next project. Heading out to the Hydro shop tomorrow... I am re configuring the tent for my next grow... I am putting my reservoir in the middle of the pots so I get better light coverage....

My tent's dimensions are 195cm x 195cm x 195cm, so I am having a 160cm square aluminium screen made, it will be 70 cms high, same height as my old one, it was perfect...It will be chained to the floor of the tent so the plants don't lift the super light aluminium off the ground. That kind of defeats the purpose....lol....This is going to be my most ambitious grow yet... I am aiming for three pounds off four plants over this area. Four if I get things really dialled in ..The super lemon haze is a great plant for this kind of yield... Starting to get excited again...  

MY AEROCLONER SUCKS.... I am not wasting anymore time on it so I'm going back to my old method....I will try it again when the weather is warmer.... It can just be a shelf for my humidity crib for a while.... 

I will take photos of the tent once I've got cuttings in and the screen over the top... Should look bloody awesome......

Laceygirl....


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Lacey, we have the same tent!!! well at least the same size haha. well on 5 plants a half a gram a watt isnt bad. ive got 6 going right now and hoping for .75 gpw on my 600 watter. how long did you veg for btw?
i went for a 6-8 week veg on mine


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking nice and green lacey, 
+rep!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for the blessing lacey sooo pumped to get those going !! gonna make a mum for sure im prob gonna use a strong male for some breeding im cheesing super hard right now planning things out i always love getting hands on new genetics


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you Black Roses and thanks Mike...Glad it all worked out in the end...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

NOM...NOM...NOM...Yummy


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, heading out to the Hydro shop this morning, I have no kids today so I can do a bit more browsing.... They are going to do my plumbing for me, which is so handy...  Tonight I'm going to take cuttings from the super lemon haze and put them into a humidity crib... I am also going to pot my Indica Dom White Widow and put her in the mother tent... I'm also moving the 400 watt light into the mother tent with the 220 watt flouro, my veg tent is kind of obsolete now due to the fact I am growing under a screen...

Thank to everyone who's still tuning in...  Hi there and welcome....
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Well I've had a busy day today... More square pots showed up today and so did my Cal/Mag/Nit.... 

I went out to my local hydro shop and purchased the necessary items required to build my screen...

I love it, its great... Its set up in my loungeroom at the moment, it will be moved later tonight, this is an unfinished shot and then my camera ran out of batteries, so I will post pics of it later when its in the tent... It only took me about an hour from start to finish, big Thanks to my neighbour for his help too...

The pots in the pic are not the pots I'm using... They are just for show here....I will still be using my double pot DWC's... And my medium will be hydroton...







I should get more coverage with this screen this time... I have put a lot of thought into this, so lets hope my cuttings take and I'm set back up in two weeks time....

Here is a pic of the finished screen... It really came out great.... All up including aluminium, it cost me about $70.00.... Not as cheap as I'd like but I'll have it forever... 







More Later, Laceygirl....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 18, 2010)

alright lace
i fucking love this, looks like a epic grow coming up
hows the system work as in have ya got lids for the pots and is it a normal dwc (no top feed)
im a bit fucked cant type what i wanna


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> alright lace
> i fucking love this, looks like a epic grow coming up
> hows the system work as in have ya got lids for the pots and is it a normal dwc (no top feed)
> im a bit fucked cant type what i wanna


Hi Jimmy, I have a lid for my reservoir but I don't use lids for the pots.... I am a DWC grower using 20 litre double pots with an airstone in the bottom pot.... I use a top feeder, I always have...It waters for 15 mins every hour, and only when the lights are on.... I will veg for three to four weeks, then turn them down... I will post pics when the plants are in and are up and running... I'm looking forward to this grow myself... I am envisaging 3 pounds from four plants... But i'll see how I go... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 18, 2010)

im kinda the system 
and i top feed (but im in rockwool )so only 4 feeds at 15 a piece when bigger and only in day time
so when ya got the other pot in fill with hydron does the roots and hydron sit in the water or is ya water level lower
you will prop post pics anyway but im liking this set up
hey check my grow if got pics of my scrog ,i thought i was bomb but i been put back in my place after seeing this


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> im kinda the system
> and i top feed (but im in rockwool )so only 4 feeds at 15 a piece when bigger and only in day time
> so when ya got the other pot in fill with hydron does the roots and hydron sit in the water or is ya water level lower
> you will prop post pics anyway but im liking this set up
> hey check my grow if got pics of my scrog ,i thought i was bomb but i been put back in my place after seeing this


Hi Jim, the top pot is filled with hydroton, hence the regular top feeding.... I only really need to top feed until the roots reach the bottom pot where the airstone is... But I do it throughout the entire grow to keep the roots moist... But I love the amount of air hydroton allows so that's my system...

This is my first time attempting a screen so large... You can see my smaller screen frame in the back ground of the photos...I can't wait to see how it fits in the tent... I've had to make a couple of customs pieces in order to accommodate my needs....lol....

I can't wait to see the end results... I've really fallen in love with screen growing, I don't even mind I have to veg in my flower tent  Just need clones now...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again... Well I've had a busy day today... More square pots showed up today and so did my Cal/Mag/Nit....
> 
> I went out to my local hydro shop and purchased the necessary items required to build my screen...
> 
> ...


Bump...Bump...


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 18, 2010)

That is a sweet set-up. What are you running plants wise next in scrog? I have seen some impressive grows in DWC. I have everything to do it but i am loving coco right now. Nice harvest on the SLH btw.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Nightmare, thanks mate, I am going to run Super Lemon Haze again, mainly because its a nice plant to grow and its a lovely smoke...I also know how it behaves under a screen and I reckon it can do great things... 

The great thing about setting up this grow is, I'm not in a hurry... I've been able to play with pot configuration, light configuration, where the reservoir can go... I took measurements to make sure the screen fits just right... I have turned the lights around so they are now facing inwards, by that I mean the cord ends are facing the tent ends, so all the light is concentrated directly over the plants... Bulbs facing each other.... 

I am going to do the cleaning and plumbing tomorrow... Feeling very good about this set up.... My veg tent is now temporarily inactive... I've moved the 400 watt metal hallide into the mother tent and my mother tent now has:
Aurora Indica
Laced Rhino
Indica Dom White Widow
Blue Cheese
Super Lemon Haze
Top 44

Very excited about all...

Laceygirl...


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 18, 2010)

wow i didnt see how big those things were till i noticed your furniture xD christ woman! _*im*_ excited just lookin at it


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> wow i didnt see how big those things were till i noticed your furniture xD christ woman! _*im*_ excited just lookin at it


Thank you ffuudesu, going big guns this time... I like the idea of only having four plants and getting the maximum out of it...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks F'N Sweet Lacey, I've got the same aluminum frame, it's just buried somewhere in my garage behind all the furniture 
Gotta dig it out soon tho..


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Looks F'N Sweet Lacey, I've got the same aluminum frame, it's just buried somewhere in my garage behind all the furniture
> Gotta dig it out soon tho..


I know what you mean, I've thrown out heaps of aluminium over the years, it sucks to have to buy it again, but at least this is now at the right dimensions for my tent... You should see it, it fits perfectly... I will take pics tonight after I clean everything... Got heaps to do now that I've transplanted everything into the mother tent... There are heaps of dirty pots and trays around....lol... I still have to plumb the system, I've got all the hosing, I just need my hubby to give me a hand, either that or eight...


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Lacey,

Screen Looks awesome,
What type of netting are you using?

I noticed you gave up (temporarily?) on your Aero Cloner.
Have you looked at the EZ CLONER?
Can we even get them here ( AU ) as i have made enquiries and have had no luck.
Very pricey, but look like there worth it.

Looking forward to seing your new Grow in full motion.......
All the Best......


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 18, 2010)

*wow, truely amazing yeild, awesome plants, What are the dimensions of your flowering tent?? I have been visioning a setup like that in my head for months now!! do you always do 4 plants at a time like that setup up there??*


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi indefinately, and Favre... Ezi Cloners are $300 each, that's why we build them... You can make exactly the same thing only heaps cheaper... You can find them on ebay if you really want one...

Favre my tents dimensions are 195cm x 195cm x 195cm... I always use four plants even though I can fit heaps more.... I am trying to keep plant numbers down whilst maximising yield, that's what the screen does... I also have a mother tent with six mothers so yeah, trying to keep the numbers down....

I am taking my SLH cuttings tonight... Going to put them in the humidity crib inside the lil cloning tent and just mist them once a day for seven days.... I should have roots within 7-10 days, then they can go straight into the big tent... Will take photos once I can get back into the shed, its a bit of a nightmare in there...

Fuck I've just come from the mother tent and the extension chord that runs that whole tent is fucked, so now I have to buy a new heavy duty extension chord, as this one is run from outside... Easy fix, but a pain in the arse none the less....

That's been my day so far... Back into the shed when hubby gets home...  Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 19, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... I am just in the process of setting my big tent back up... I haven't cleaned the pots yet so there will be no pots in there till that's done, I'll probably do it tonight...

I've removed the top of the centre pole to try and get a better photo...







Here is my lighting set up... They are obviously not at the height I need them, but they are up and out of the way....







More when I've done more

Laceygirl...


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 19, 2010)

lookin good lacey. i'm lovin that screen.


----------



## riddleme (Jun 19, 2010)

I am about to start breedin once I get my new garden set up, I liked the laced rhino being named after you and am think of breedin a Laced Lights just need to figure out a way to get some beans to you LOL


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you Donkey and Hi Riddleme...

Hello to everyone else tuning in... Well I've cleaned up the shed, put both oscillating fans in my big tent with the screen and I've taken 8 Super Lemon Haze cuttings... Still have to wash the pots, but it took longer than I thought to pull everything apart, chuck out the water hose and return hose, and separate the fittings.... My bathtub is full....lol...

I've cleaned out the lil cloning tent and put the shelf back in...I kicked the aerocloner in the guts and put it in the bathroom... Its up on blocks for the time being. Couldn't be fucked dialling it in right now...My lil cloning tent is now holding my humidity crib and the light is the perfect distance away... I did a temperature check on the humidity crib before I put clones in it and it was 32 degrees celcius, perfect for clones...  I soaked my cubes in very low pH water as Rockwool has a high pH level. I used Clonex purple cloning gel. I cut the clones on a 45 degree angle and trimmed the fan leaves to encourage root growth. I gave them a light mist of Rhizotonic I will do the same thing tomorrow at around the same time... Going to aim to keep the cubes moist but not wet... This will work, it just going to take two weeks... I hate having an empty big tent...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 19, 2010)

Morning all, just a quick update... I have just gone into the lil cloning tent to see how things are going... All but two are standing back up again and inside the humidity crib its a lovely 25 degrees celcius and inside the cloning tent is 18 degrees celcius...

I gave the dome a light mist this morning, and I wont go near them till about 11 o'clock tonight, just so I can check the dampness of the cubes.. 

The Aurora Indica is settling into her new home nicely... There's been no adverse affects to transplanting her... The Indica Dom White Widow has taken a huge hit, I gave it and the AI a mist of Rhizotonic this morning, just to help things along... 

My Super Lemon Haze mother is looking hacked up this morning... It doesn't bother me at all as she recovers so quickly... I have quite a bit of algae in the bottom tray of the mother tent, so tonight, I'm going to take everything out, give it a clean and then put it back. 

My hubby and I are going to replumb the pots and reservoir tonight, so i'll be sure to take pics....

Heading back to my home town today to see my sister and her kids, it should be fun...

Talk to yas later

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Going to see Shrek 4 tonight, should be great....

My clones are coming along slowly but surely.... Will post again when there's something to post...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

it is an awesome movie. i have sat and watched it 3 times now.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Lacey, stop on over n check out my new thread when u get a chance..

 Saying Goodbye to 2 Old Friends


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 22, 2010)

That's a killer looking setup lg, should produce some nice nugz!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 22, 2010)

laced rhino cracked ground !!!


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 22, 2010)

Looking good, have you thought about using air cooled hoods to reduce temps?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 22, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Looking good, have you thought about using air cooled hoods to reduce temps?


I don't have a temp problem... I have a portable air conditioner...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 22, 2010)

ah i need one of those  next grow, next grow


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 23, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ah i need one of those  next grow, next grow


 
You can pick them up super cheap now Electric...  I have reverse cycle air conditioning so I don't use it in the house anymore... 

G'day all Laceygirl again... Have been trolling ebay again... I just can't help myself... But I did buy some pretty cool clamp fans for my mother tent and my veg tent... Little 16cm ones... Eight will be happy, I can give him his little fan back... Thanks heaps for the prolonged use too mate...  Its also really hard to buy fans here in winter, they are a seasonal item apparently...

I still have to buy another 220watt flouro for the mother tent... I like keeping mothers under flouros, they don't grow too quickly that way... 

Cleaned out the mother tent tray tonight and gave everyone in it, a dose of Cal/Mag/Nit and Vega A and B... It should keep them happy till tomorrow night... I also had to trim the roots of the SLH, they were going ballistic, growing out of the bottom of the pot...

Eagerly waiting for something to happen... Its such a waste, having that big tent there and that big beautiful screen just waiting to have plants underneath it...

More when I've been successful cloning...

Laceygirl...


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 23, 2010)

hey lace, you should check out some of the 105 watt cfls; theyre more lumens per watt. 

the ones i got are 7.15k lumens compared to the 12k from the 200's. theyre a SHITLOAD cheaper too. i vegged my mother out all her life under just one of them.

links!!!
shifted blue spectrum 

shifted red

idk what your voltage ratings are down under, but its worth a look


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 23, 2010)

ya i know, i can get a new 10,000 btu one with dehumidifier on it for 300 but i have about 10 days left on this grow then im moving so ill probably get one then haha.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 23, 2010)

BYE BYE KEVIN RUDD....

Big news here in Australia today, is our old Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, stepped down as Prime Minister this morning and his Deputy, Julia Gillard, is now the Prime Minister of Australia.... How cool is that? We now occupy the top job... Big step for chicks everywhere....WOO HOO... I know is hardly the first, but it is for my country....YAY...

This one's for the girls....

Laceygirl....


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 23, 2010)

hey lacey, clipped a side bud of one of my SLH and quick dried it for a friend to try. smelling just like a lemony juicy fruit.  can wait to smoke it when slow dried


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 24, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Here's a pic of the Clamp fans I managed to find on ebay this afternoon... Very reasonably priced....I LOVE EBAY...I also bought a really old first edition Childrens book called Clanky the Mechanical Boy... If anyone is around 35 years old, Australian and can remember PlaySchool on the ABC as a child,you'll will remember Clanky...







They are 16cms each, and they oscillate and have a big strong clamp to hold it anywhere I like, so that's awesome, just what I need to move the plants a little...

One will go in the mother tent to replace the fan Eightenough was kind enough to lend me, and the other will be for the prevegg tent...

More later...

Laceygirl...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 24, 2010)

im liking it haha


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> BYE BYE KEVIN RUDD....
> 
> Big news here in Australia today, is our old Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, stepped down as Prime Minister this morning and his Deputy, Julia Gillard, is now the Prime Minister of Australia.... How cool is that? We now occupy the top job... Big step for chicks everywhere....WOO HOO... I know is hardly the first, but it is for my country....YAY...
> 
> ...


Hey Lacey

Dont you think its funny that the first female Prime Minister was not even voted in by the people and isnt she Welsh?

Do you have a thermostatically controlled heating mat for your clones?
I have the cheap one which has no thermostat on it and am curious if there would be a big mprovement with the other.

Looking good lacey,


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Indefinately, 

Yeah, she wasn't voted in but she's calling a November election to see if she can win the position...

I think I've got this cloning thing worked out, which is a great relief... I am growing blue cheese next as they seem to be the strongest cuttings... Can't wait to get this screen going..

The other big news is I received some very nice seeds from a generous benefactor from across the seas... I've got some Crooked Prarie and some Grapefruit x Diesel...

I will germinate these little guys around spring... I'm getting closer to my fruit salad mother cupboard...:- Super LEMON Haze, Papaya (MANGO) (yet to be germinated), Blue Cheese (BLUEBERRY) and Now Grapefruit x Diesel... I would love a strawberry strain.... Big Hint to anyone that has one....

Laceygirl...,.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Indefinately,
> 
> Yeah, she wasn't voted in but she's calling a November election to see if she can win the position...
> 
> ...


I Had Arjan's Strawberry Haze, but wat a crock of Sh*t that turned out to be.. Working on getting my grubby little paws on some Strawberry Cough though, so will keep u posted..


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 25, 2010)

oh man idk if youve seen it in the frostiest buds section, deepchunk x strawberry cough

View attachment 1011572View attachment 1011571View attachment 1011573

i must have some @[email protected]


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Ninja, and Fffuuudesu I would love some Strawberry Cough...  I don't like Arjan and I am a Shantibaba fan, so yeah not keen on growing anything of Arjans...


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm smokin some grapefruit diesel right now and its soooooo good


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Donkey, yeah, I reckon that strain is going to be a killer.... Spring time will be a time of all new growth for me... Can't wait to start these strains...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 25, 2010)

Isn't SLH a strain of arjans?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 25, 2010)

G'day all... Laceygirl again... 

I have just finished cleaning all the equipment that needs to go back into the big tent so I can start putting the new hoses and fittings together...

I am going to put everything together in the tent to make sure I've got it positioned exactly where I want it.... This is going to be my biggest and best grow yet.... Still only four plants but heaps more yield...

For those of you just tuning in, I am running 
4 x 20 litre double pot DWC's with four airstones, connected to a 60 litre reservoir 
A 160 x 160 cm screen 
Two oscillating fans 40cm
A 200mm exhaust fan with odorsok
Passive air intake and 
2000 watts of High Pressure Sodium Lights... 

Will post pics of it tonight...


----------



## medicalmary (Jun 26, 2010)

That is intense. You are going to have some big plants on your hands.

mm


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 26, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Back with pics... Big shout out to Eightenough for coming over and crawling around under the screen....I'm really happy with it...



















It would be so much better if the clones were ready... 

Next pics will hopefully have plants in it.... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... I just had my sons 2nd birthday party here at my house.... Kids and rellies everywhere...lol... Had a really good time... So did the birthday boy...

Clones are going great guns, going to mist them again in a minute, I should be ready to go and set back up in the big tent in about 7-9 days I reckon... Here's hoping anyway....

Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 27, 2010)

Awsome Lacey, that's a great age. My middle son is going on 3 in november. I'm so bummed about your "lack" of success with the aero cloner. Maybe I can change that.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 27, 2010)

Happy birthday to the young one.


----------



## corykindbud (Jun 27, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> Isn't SLH a strain of arjans?


Ya SLH is one of Arjans strains


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Rock, I hope you are having a fat time in Malaysia....  Thanks for the birthday wishes for my son...

Hi North, yeah, I am going to try it again in the summertime, see if that makes a difference, I am also going to buy an ESKY (Cooler) that's what we call them here, and give your aerocloner a try....  And yes he's two, a pain in the arse, but the most beautiful child...lol...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 28, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

Took my husband and my six year old to see Toy Story 3 last night....

It was fantastic, so much more suspense, great jokes and the SADDEST movie of the trilogy yet.... Even my hubby was moved to tears....

I cried and cried and cried... It really made me think about how many toys I've had over the years and what has happened to them.... I just didn't care at the time....It's given me a new found respect for my kids toys that's for sure, but I'm just a big bloody softy... Hard as a custard sandwich....lol.... I am truly a big sook for Disney movies.... You can say what you like about the Company and the Man, but I love DISNEY !!!!! PIXAR rocks also.....

What surprised me was, we went to a fairly early show at 7.00pm with my son, but there was only about six kids in the entire theatre, the rest were adults.... So there you go, most of us grew up with Toy Story when it changed the face of computer animation forever....

Please go see this movie, you wont regret it...

Laceygirl....


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol my wife cried too! We saw it in 3D. I've seen every kids movie since 02' when my first son was born.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi North, 

Me too... I bawled so much, I was still crying in the car when we were on the way home.... SO SAD....

I had a minnie mouse stuffed animal, she was about 50 cm tall, I had her from the age of 5 years old... She'd travelled all over Australia with me, where ever I went Minnie went with me... I used to take out my frustrations on her, she slept in my bed till I was 16 years old... I remember the day I put her away in a plastic bag, and forgot about her.... 15 years later, I'm married with one child, a son and we had a new dog... We moved house around that time, and Minnie was unearthed, I was so happy to see her, yet I didn't take her out of the plastic bag...  I told my son and husband how important she was to me and still put her up on top of some old boxes and left her there....

A couple of days went past and her plastic bag had fallen to the floor of the garage.... The new dog, a 2 year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier, found her and took her into the back yard and ripped her to smitherines...... I WAS DEVASTATED..... If I'd had a gun, I would have shot that dog right then and there... I've never gotten over it... I remember ringing my mother in tears, stuttering inaudibly about how the dog had destroyed her.... My husband was so understanding...... He sat there and let me cry for hours about her.... I'm tearing up just writing this...

My point is, some Toys are more than just Toys to kids, and I don't think all toy manufacturers realise it...

Its good to see you like animation as much as we do.... Monsters V's Aliens and Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs are the current movies in our house....lol...

Laceygirl....


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahhh yes. The remakes kill me. I liked Cloudy with a chance of... but it wasn't quite like the book I grew up with you know. Like the first Transformers movie in 87'.


----------



## thcpharmer (Jun 28, 2010)

why do i only get little red x's instead of pictures?.........i would love to look at your stuff.......thanks


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 28, 2010)

no idea I can see them.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 28, 2010)

thats a bummer that you cant see cuz this girl can grow!!!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 28, 2010)

Right D. Lucky for Lacey she's already commitied or she'd be in high demand hahahaahahh.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 28, 2010)

not gonna lie NeL, i've got a crush on her.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 28, 2010)

thcpharmer said:


> why do i only get little red x's instead of pictures?.........i would love to look at your stuff.......thanks


You don't have enough posts....After 20 posts I believe it is....


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 28, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> not gonna lie NeL, i've got a crush on her.


 
Hi Donkey  Aren't you the sweetest thing?


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jun 28, 2010)

only two laced rhino surviours hope there's a gurl =(


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 28, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Right D. Lucky for Lacey she's already commitied or she'd be in high demand hahahaahahh.


heh, thats the only reason i asked them to adopt me xD


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 28, 2010)

haha id be in Australia right now if she wasnt taken. and lace those are gonna be some monsters. itll be a joy to watch em GROW and produce some amazing buds.


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesus H Christ, I hate winter.... ... Cuttings take so long cause its a little cool in my shed.... Should be ready to go by the middle of next week... This sux....This weather has also prompted me to start sun seeking...

MY FAMILY IS GOING ON A HOLIDAY TO FIJI IN FEB NEXT YEAR....

I've spent the last two days on line, trying to find the best deals possible... We've decided on Fiji for our TENTH WEDDING ANNIVERSARY....!!!! Pretty cool hay?

We've also decided to take the kids with us as eight days is a lot to ask any family member to babysit for...lol... The great thing is the places we've chosen to stay have excellent child minding and kids club activities, so we will still have time to ourselves... I can't wait, we haven't had an overseas holiday for so long.... When I think HOLIDAY, I think white, sandy beaches and palm trees... And the occasional 4-5 star resort...lol....

When my hubby and I holiday, we really like to relax, we like to lay in the sun, play with the kids, waterskii, relax, eat great seafood and just do nothing, or do heaps, we've got both options in Fiji..... We've done Vanuatu, and New Caledonia, although I'd like to go back, we're on a quest to find the perfect beach getaway.... Next holiday is Thailand....

I've been right round Australia and we do have some of the best beaches in the world, but that doesn't stop me from looking.....

I can't get over how cheap Fiji can be.... More when I know more...

Laceygirl....


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jul 3, 2010)

Pics are'nt showing up..


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 3, 2010)

*Woooooooo cant wait for the clonnnnnnes !  *


----------



## eps (Jul 5, 2010)

Holy shit *Inspired* You gotta give me a clone or two . I hope my grow turns up results like this


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 5, 2010)

eps said:


> Holy shit *Inspired* You gotta give me a clone or two . I hope my grow turns up results like this


Thanks eps... Welcome to my thread, its a little slow at the moment, still waiting on cuttings to grow roots in -4 degrees celcius...lol...Not literally but technically.....


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Lacey,

How are the cuttings looking?


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi indefinately. I am setting the big system back up even as we speak... I've tugged on all the clones, they've rooted them selves into the rockwool so I am putting them in...

I've taken out one of the 1000 watt lights, so there's only 1000 watts in there at the moment, I'll put the other light back in in about 7 -10 days, depending on the plants, probably closer to 2 weeks....

This is a blue cheese grow, its going to stink, so I have to get hubby to cut a hole in my roof so I can vent the tent out of the shed....My house is double insulated so that will help heaps...  

I will take photos of the big tent when they've kicked on a little...Just waiting on my hubby to move a big bag of hydroton for me....

Back with more in a few days..

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 6, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I am back into it again...  Feeling much better about the whole thing actually....The blue cheese are in and getting settled.... I am taking some cuttings from the Top 44 tomorrow and they are going back into my wardrobe to grow roots, its much warmer in there and its easier for me to get to them...

Here is the big tent set up and ready to go... The cuttings look a little sick but they will pick up in the next couple of days... They are being fed for 15 mins every 2 hours, so as not to over water them... They are also under 18 hours of 1000 watt light at the moment...I am running them at about 600ppm with Vega A and B, Cannazym, Rhizotonic and Cal/Mag/Nit... Just to get them to kick on....








I've changed the res a little bit from last time... I'm running a U-shaped water hose just around the inside of the system, super simple.... Eight helped me build this vision... I have four individual drain hoses this time, just so I can move the pots a little easier without affecting the other three...








More on the big tent in a few more days when they are also kicking on....

Ok, my mother tent.... I'm really happy with the mother tent at the moment... Even with all the different sized plants I have in there, I can adapt it so easily...

Here is the Blue Cheese Mother on the Left and the Super Lemon Haze mother on the right....








Here is the Top 44 mother... I am going to be taking cuttings from this tomorrow, I will also fim what ever I can to get it to bush out for me....








Here is a pic of the fully recovered Laced Rhino mother, that has turned from a little bud on a stick, back into a fully fledged vegging female... I think I will grow this little girl next.... 








And last but not least, here is a pic of the Aurora Indica.... I had a little bit of trouble with this one in the beginning, but now you can see she's really come back... I was a little worried there for a bit....








I shall post more pics in a couple of days...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jul 6, 2010)

What sort of air-stones are you using?


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi rusty, just the two inch ones... I picked up the top part of the pot tonight and I had to turn my air pump down, it was pumping out heaps of bubbles...lol It will take a couple of weeks for the roots to reach the air stones, but when they do, the root systems go nuts... I find the two inch has more than enough grunt as I have a super powerful airpump....


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish I had a super powerful air-pump.... Instead I have 4 smaller air-pumps doing the job. I had a nice 4 port pump last week but I had a minor 10 min overflow while flushing and it filled its self with water. 
Thats a very professional looking setup Lacey. I'm hella' impressed.


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you Rusty....  It should produce some nice buds....Here's hoping anyway...

Yes, I love my big airpump... This is the third grow I've used a four port pump and its definately the go...So much air, my plants are going to love it... But yes I too have done the multiple air pump thing, its a pain in the arse as it just takes up more powerpoint space...lol... And I've flooded my fair share of air pumps over the years, I remember one year I sat the airpump on the floor of the tent, took about 4 mins to stuff it.....

I've just checked the big tent, the lights go off for the first time in 15 minutes, so I made sure they got a last water and I've closed off the passive air intake... Its just too cold and it doesn't need it... I am only running one oscillating fan and the exhaust fan at the moment so there's plenty of fresh air and movement in there.... They didn't seem to suffer any from the transplant which amazed me...They went from 110watt flouro to 1000watt HPS.... With the correct distance between them I don't envisage a problem yet.... They come back on at 3.00pm this afternoon so I will check on their progress then...

Heading out to the hydroshop to get cubes today.... Aerocloning is a summer sport....lol...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 7, 2010)

*Yesssssssssss! the clones look cute up in there bed of hydroton  I noticed you said your tent was inside of your shed. is that shed outside? dont you have problems with bugs at all?? anyways good goin!*


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Fav, My shed is a double garage that's attached to the house with internal access to it, and here in Australia we don't have a real big bug problem... I live in the city...  We are also in the middle of winter, we might be the sunburnt country but all the insects piss off up north in the winter, I am way down south.....

Laceygirl...


----------



## valhalla88 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lacey girl I'm hangin' on to everyword...missed you terribly...hope you check my new journal...pulled about 2.5oz's off each dna lemon skunk. Liked that strain so much im doing it again.Hope to hear from you soon my friend. Not many left!
Take super care my friend!


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 8, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> Lacey girl I'm hangin' on to everyword...missed you terribly...hope you check my new journal...pulled about 2.5oz's off each dna lemon skunk. Liked that strain so much im doing it again.Hope to hear from you soon my friend. Not many left!
> Take super care my friend!


Hi Val, I just wrote on your wall... I'm still here... Will post pics occasionally...  Will journal a little too...


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 9, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Superquick update, I've checked the big tent today and I've turned the girls back to 15 mins feeds every hour now... I'm running at about 600 ppm and I've given them 4mls per litre of Rhizotonic.... Will take pics in about 5 days...

Laceygirl...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 9, 2010)

Good to see you finally got Pamela under control & working for you. Its good 2c another ScrOB Grower!!


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 9, 2010)

The blue cheese smells amazing Ninja, I have a feeling in my bones its going to be a wonderous strain... Can't wait to see my whole screen full, its going to look like a meadow in there...

I've made one major change though, I've put my exhaust fan on the same timer as my water pump, so it only comes on 15 mins every hour as I have put my humidifyer in the big tent... It brings the humidity up to a lovely 80 percent for 45 mins then the exhaust fan kicks back on and it sucks it all back out again... Works like a charm so far, I have to top up the water in the humidifyer before I go to bed... The humidifyer is on the same powerboard as the lights and oscillating fans, so it will all turn off together....

The cuttings I have taken from the Top 44 are coming along nicely, they are 24 hours old now and after an initial collapse, they have perked up and are pointing back towards the light... They are loving the ambient temps in the bottom of my wardrobe...  They should have roots in the next 8 days... Its all gonna start to happen soon here folks.... More pics of the big tent, when I think they have had a significant change...

Laceygirl...


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 9, 2010)

blue chees is def dank strain


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 9, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> blue chees is def dank strain


 Hi Mike, Good to see you back here, so sorry about the Laced Rhino, I will make amends.. 

OK MY FIJI HOLIDAY..... Good grief, after one week at home with the kids on school holidays and still one week left to go, I feel I need this holiday more than I've ever needed anything in my life before....

I always do a ridiculous amount of preparation before I go on holiday, this includes tonnes of research and reading and lots and lots of SHOPPING.... My hubby just got me a Cross Trainer from Gofit Australia, and I'm going to harden the body back up so I can really enjoy my time on the beach.... I am going to jump back on it after I post here...

I'm a bit of a beach bunny, so I've been shopping for you guessed it SWIMMERS.... I love bikini's, I mean the avatar picture is my wedding dress, its a bikini and a sarong.... What else do you wear in 42 degree celcius temperatures..?????

Check out the swim suits I've bought for FIJI..... I can't wait, either can the hubby and the kids....

I think this is my favourite....







I love the Monokini.... How cute is it??







I love rainbow coloured swimmers, these make you look browner than any other colour....







Again, the Monokini ....







The graffiti bikini...







These are the volleyball swimmers I love, they are the most comfy swimmers...







This is also a favourite... 







CAN'T WAIT TO GET ON A PLANE AND HIT THE BEACH.....

Laceygirl... I know this holiday stuff is off-grow-topic but I'm always taking about growing....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike, Good to see you back here, so sorry about the Laced Rhino, I will make amends..
> ive been here lurking the whole time lace no worries its the way cookie crumbles sometimes =(


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike, Good to see you back here, so sorry about the Laced Rhino, I will make amends..
> 
> OK MY FIJI HOLIDAY..... Good grief, after one week at home with the kids on school holidays and still one week left to go, I feel I need this holiday more than I've ever needed anything in my life before....
> 
> ...


I've been staring at my fiji bookings all day... Going to their webcam now...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 10, 2010)

btw, very nice swimsuits. your husband is a lucky guy. oh and im jealous about fiji. i want to go! haha i love the beach as well


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 10, 2010)

edited at 1059 pm lace


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks mike


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 10, 2010)

660ppm already! and i bet youre gonna boost it before ya head out too, huh? =p hope all goes well and fun. laters


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> The blue cheese smells amazing Ninja, I have a feeling in my bones its going to be a wonderous strain...


Yeah, wait til u smoke it, feeling it in ur bones will be the least of ur worries.. U'll be feeling it in ur whole body.


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> btw, very nice swimsuits. your husband is a lucky guy. oh and im jealous about fiji. i want to go! haha i love the beach as well


Thanks Pineapple, I LOVE the South Pacific, if I could move there I would... My next beach holiday is Thailand...  Probably June next year, that reminds me, after Fiji, I have to renew my passport....It expires in very early 2012


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 11, 2010)

haha ya, but you are still really close to it. thailand would be amazing. i know someone who went there for a month, and absolutely loved it.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks Pineapple, I LOVE the South Pacific, if I could move there I would... My next beach holiday is Thailand...  Probably June next year, that reminds me, after Fiji, I have to renew my passport....It expires in very early 2012


I spent two and a half months in thailand. Where you thinking about going? I spent a couple of days in phuket, which a rather large tourist destination in the elephants trunk. It is more spendy than other places in Thailand, but is very beautiful.

If you want to spend some time in bangkok, but also want sandy white beaches and resorts than Pattaya is a good option. It has great shopping, but then again, is also like phuket except it is a cheaper destination. Both these resorts cities are nice, but not my style. When I relax, I want to be away from the crowds and immersed in the culture. 

i was lucky to be hosted by a close friend who brought me to "where people from bangkok go on holiday." The Rayong province on the eastern coast is one of the most peaceful places I've been in my entire life. We stayed in a small beach house loosely affiliated with a small resort. Totally private and secluded, but also with room service... The food was amazing. Traditional thai is great from a first rate restaurant, but out of all the meals I had there I mostly remember sitting in a shack of a place 50 feet from the ocean and 150 ft from a small river and watching the fishing boats come in and choosing my crabs, fish, lobster or crustacean out of the haul live and wriggling. Make sure to wash it down with a nice singha. Anyways, highly recommend thailand...

mm


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Medical Mary, that sounds unreal.... Thailand is definately somewhere I want to go... 

For Fiji we are doing an island resort away from the main island.... Only limited amount of people on the island allowed.. . That's for the first four days then we head back to the five star resort for the last four days to be really pampered...  When I holiday, I like to have beach and sun and clear ocean.... That's pretty much it for me, as long as I can hang in the hammock and swim, it all works for me...


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Lacey

Is your garden going to be looked after by a friend or are you going to trust the automation to take care of everything while your gone?


On another note, did you hear about :

http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/cannabis-found-after-house-fire/story-e6frfku0-1225890664608

*Cannabis found after house fire *

*ALMOST 30 cannabis plants have been discovered inside a garden shed after it caught fire in Sydney's south. *

The shed, at the rear of a home on Captain Cook Drive, Kurnell, caught fire shortly before 5pm (AEST) yesterday, police said.

After the blaze was extinguished, investigators allegedly discovered 28 plants growing in a rudimentary hydroponic set-up inside the shed.

Police said the discovery has an estimated street value of $80,000.

A crime scene was established and the site was placed under police guard last night.

A 29-year-old man was arrested at the home and has been charged with cultivating a prohibited drug.

He will appear at Sutherland Local Court on August 5.


I want to know how 30 "rudimenatry" plants can be worth $80 k..........

Hope you enjoy your holiday Lacey......
My friends just came back from Thailand and it looks like paradise there.
And it is that cheap that they plan to move there for a couple of months.
Heaps of aussies rent out appartments for the year there instead of having a holiday house. Its that cheap......

All the best....


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Indef, I have a house sitter (good close friend) who doesn't smoke pot but will look after my mother plants for me while I am away, but I wont have a system in until I get back... Thailand is definately next....

Yeah, I'd like to know how 'rudimentary plants' could be worth that much... The cops really have no idea...But that's unlucky about having a fire start... That's why you have to be sooo careful with your electricity...Poor sydney bastard.... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 13, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

Well the Blue Cheese (I think they are all blue cheese, I guess I'll find out soon enough) have had kick on...Even the sickest little plant... I will take pics this afternoon when the lights come back on...

The reason I'm not sure if they're all blue cheese (its too early to tell by just looking), is I took SLH cuttings first, they weren't doing real great so I left them in the humidity crib in disgust... Well a couple kicked on whilst I was trying to get the Blue Cheese cuttings to go... So when it came time to transplant, I just grabbed the four healthiest and one I think was at the back, so I wont know for a couple of weeks...lol... I don't mind, SLH kicks arse.... 

More later with pics...

Laceygirl...

I am going to bite the bullet and buy a heatpad from ebay for like $20....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300444843829&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> Well the Blue Cheese (I think they are all blue cheese, I guess I'll find out soon enough) have had kick on...Even the sickest little plant... I will take pics this afternoon when the lights come back on...
> 
> ...


 the clone domes with everything inside including pucks and heating matt are like 20$ at hydro strore fyi


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 14, 2010)

Cops weigh ur whole plants and give it a value of $25/gram.. Quite ridicoulous really when u wud struggle to sell anything other than the bud, and the grower certainly wouldnt be getting $25/gram..

I had to fuck around with my electricity this morning.. Lol, blew a circuit breaker last night, and almost had a 400W Ballast throw electricity at my face.. Had to run extension cords from the other side of my house all night until i could get to the hardware this morning and buy a curciut breaker.. My Electrician is on Holidays in Queensland, so i had to just get in there and wire in the new curcuit breaker myself


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 14, 2010)

careful when ya playing with juice ninja
if ya fuck up then its lights out (for you lol)
hey lace grow looks good as per usual and im hoping ya have a good time on ya trip


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Barely keeping my eyes open, I'm going to go and have a shower and hit the sack after this I am so tired....I have to work in the morning...

They've only just started to kick on in the last two days... I can't wait to see them in another couple of days, I wont take anymore pics till they hit the screen which wont be too far away...

























More in a few days...

Laceygirl..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking Good Lace - That is the Definately Blue Cheese.. I've seen those plants now hundreds of times & i'd put an Oz on it.


----------



## eightenough (Jul 14, 2010)

looking good. it wont be too long and you will have the screen filled.


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 16, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Looking Good Lace - That is the Definately Blue Cheese.. I've seen those plants now hundreds of times & i'd put an Oz on it.


Thanks heaps for the clarification Ninja, I was hoping you'd stop in...  They should spread across the screen pretty quickly I hope, I will veg them will the end of July, then 63 days later I'll cut them down....


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 16, 2010)

eightenough said:


> looking good. it wont be too long and you will have the screen filled.


Hi Eight, thanks for stopping in, will take more pics tonight.....


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 16, 2010)

lace where do you get your genetics


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 16, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> lace where do you get your genetics


Thats something we'd all like to know.. Wish i had the sorta Sick Sh*t Lace gets..


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Mike and Ninja, I have a very generous benefactor who likes to watch me grow... Its really that simple..... I wish I could take credit for some of his strains, but yeah, its all him... 

I still have a couple of nice strains waiting in the wings, but I'd like to perfect a couple of the strains I have.... I believe some I received from my benefactor are Green House Seed Company.... I don't think he's too picky about the company, but he does get some lovely strains... I don't ask too many questions...lol... Its not really my business, just as long as they perform and he gets the chance to get some back from me....

I fimmed the girls in the big tent tonight, I am going to get back in there and have another go later on....

Laceygirl...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike and Ninja, I have a very generous benefactor who likes to watch me grow... Its really that simple..... I wish I could take credit for some of his strains, but yeah, its all him...
> 
> I still have a couple of nice strains waiting in the wings, but I'd like to perfect a couple of the strains I have.... I believe some I received from my benefactor are Green House Seed Company.... I don't think he's too picky about the company, but he does get some lovely strains... I don't ask too many questions...lol... Its not really my business, just as long as they perform and he gets the chance to get some back from me....
> 
> ...


I spent tonight Fimming the Dairy Berry's @ my mates. Gunna be some nice ladies in there. I plan to clone the hell outta em when they get to size, so the more branches the better. It's the Strawberry Yoghurt Pheno


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike and Ninja, I have a very generous benefactor who likes to watch me grow... Its really that simple..... I wish I could take credit for some of his strains, but yeah, its all him...
> 
> I still have a couple of nice strains waiting in the wings, but I'd like to perfect a couple of the strains I have.... I believe some I received from my benefactor are Green House Seed Company.... I don't think he's too picky about the company, but he does get some lovely strains... I don't ask too many questions...lol... Its not really my business, just as long as they perform and he gets the chance to get some back from me....
> 
> ...


 im pretty lucky to be in norcal there are about 50 dispensary's in my city and im about 4 miles from one of the best if not THE best for clones they even gaurentee that if any fail bring em back in and theyll swap it out no hassles got everything from the coveted alaskan thunder fuck to strains you find everywhere like blue dream green crack i even found my uk cheese there prob got around 500-1000 clones at any given time 10$ for small up to 25$ for 2-3 foot teens and mommas


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 18, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> im pretty lucky to be in norcal there are about 50 dispensary's in my city and im about 4 miles from one of the best if not THE best for clones they even gaurentee that if any fail bring em back in and theyll swap it out no hassles got everything from the coveted alaskan thunder fuck to strains you find everywhere like blue dream green crack i even found my uk cheese there prob got around 500-1000 clones at any given time 10$ for small up to 25$ for 2-3 foot teens and mommas


Lucky Pr*ck.. Meanwhile the rest of us can only dream & use our shady connections to get somewhat close to that. I really wish Australia was that open with it. It would really improve the Quality of what you can buy & help take money away from the Organised Crime Groups.


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 18, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> im pretty lucky to be in norcal there are about 50 dispensary's in my city and im about 4 miles from one of the best if not THE best for clones they even gaurentee that if any fail bring em back in and theyll swap it out no hassles got everything from the coveted alaskan thunder fuck to strains you find everywhere like blue dream green crack i even found my uk cheese there prob got around 500-1000 clones at any given time 10$ for small up to 25$ for 2-3 foot teens and mommas


I know a real nice bloke in California, he's sent me some nice Grapefruit x Diesel and some Crooked Prarie... Can't wait to get these Californian strains going, I know I'm the only one in my area with such strains... I'm stoked..  (really happy)


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 18, 2010)

Whats in the crooked prarie? That grapefruit x diesel sounds nice. I have Sour turbo (double sour diesel v3 x sour diesel 2.5) which i plant to start up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 18, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Lucky Pr*ck.. Meanwhile the rest of us can only dream & use our shady connections to get somewhat close to that. I really wish Australia was that open with it. It would really improve the Quality of what you can buy & help take money away from the Organised Crime Groups.


 i feel that


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I know a real nice bloke in California, he's sent me some nice Grapefruit x Diesel and some Crooked Prarie... Can't wait to get these Californian strains going, I know I'm the only one in my area with such strains... I'm stoked..  (really happy)


the only prob is everything is clone form and majority are clone only strains so i cant really send em to anyone once i get breeding again around oct ill hook you up lace finding beans is kinda hard i need a strong male short flowering time tight nodes pref a 50/50 cross i need "that" male bad im thinking of using dj shorts blueberry it fits that criteria and i know the seeds are what the package says any suggestions would be helpful on seed sources online that ship us and what strains fit that criteria would be appreciated


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 18, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Whats in the crooked prarie? That grapefruit x diesel sounds nice. I have Sour turbo (double sour diesel v3 x sour diesel 2.5) which i plant to start up in about 2 weeks.


Hi Night, I'm not sure what's in the crooked prarie, but I'm told its a wonderful strain....I love the fact I've got Californian strains, some of these strains are the most powerful in the world due to genetic tampering of course, but yeah... I will pride myself on having true California strains bred in Humbolt and Orange counties...


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 18, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> the only prob is everything is clone form and majority are clone only strains so i cant really send em to anyone once i get breeding again around oct ill hook you up lace finding beans is kinda hard i need a strong male short flowering time tight nodes pref a 50/50 cross i need "that" male bad im thinking of using dj shorts blueberry it fits that criteria and i know the seeds are what the package says any suggestions would be helpful on seed sources online that ship us and what strains fit that criteria would be appreciated


I know a great deal of seed companies that wont post to the US due to your stringent customs.... Its such a shame.... Clone only strains really do suck on the propagation side of things......

I would be looking in the UK for seed companies if I were you... These two countries fuck each other in the arse so it shouldn't be too much of a hassle getting thru.... Herbies Head Shop is a nice UK seed company and he stocks all the best breeders.... I don't know enough about individual strains yet to give you good sound advice on what's what, I wish I could get a SLH cutting to you...Even If I overnighted it in a bag of water, I think it would still die....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 18, 2010)

mikegreenethumb said:


> the only prob is everything is clone form and majority are clone only strains so i cant really send em to anyone once i get breeding again around oct ill hook you up lace finding beans is kinda hard i need a strong male short flowering time tight nodes pref a 50/50 cross i need "that" male bad im thinking of using dj shorts blueberry it fits that criteria and i know the seeds are what the package says any suggestions would be helpful on seed sources online that ship us and what strains fit that criteria would be appreciated


Why not find ur best lady & hit it with Collodial Silver?


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 18, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Why not find ur best lady & hit it with Collodial Silver?


 im thinking of interupting flowering time on one fem and using that as a "male" then once hermied introducing the ones fems i wanna cross but i stay away from chemicals for various reasons


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Jul 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I know a great deal of seed companies that wont post to the US due to your stringent customs.... Its such a shame.... Clone only strains really do suck on the propagation side of things......
> 
> I would be looking in the UK for seed companies if I were you... These two countries fuck each other in the arse so it shouldn't be too much of a hassle getting thru.... Herbies Head Shop is a nice UK seed company and he stocks all the best breeders.... I don't know enough about individual strains yet to give you good sound advice on what's what, I wish I could get a SLH cutting to you...Even If I overnighted it in a bag of water, I think it would still die....


 im thinking of investing in some of these i just gotta make sure that people ship em back to me there perfect for shippin a clone to a trusted friend clone has to be rooted the us goverment uses similar ones for their "medical marijuana" program they even have ones with a mini led light in top of container ill bet that would make it with handle with care and overnighted


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 19, 2010)

wow thats fuckin awesome!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 25, 2010)

You & 8 busy having a party or something?? Wheres the update? Those girls must be up near the screen by now surely..


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I am sorry I've been slack with the updates... I'm doing big things tonight.... My exhaust fan will be back on 24/7 as of tonight, I'm gonna throw the second 1000watt light in there so I will need to keep an eye on the temps... Getting ready to purchase my 2 600 watt ballasts and globes to replace the 1000's for over summer time....

The Blue Cheese are coming along nicely... They were all hitting the screen but I had to top all of them in order to create more branches, I've also fimmed them just a little bit.... All tents are asleep now....  I might post pics tonight....


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 26, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Sorry its two weeks into vegging... Not Flowering....

Its been a while since I've posted any pics so I thought I'd do it tonight.... Here are my blue cheese, just over two weeks into vegging....

I've put the other 1000watt light in there now so I should see some real difference by the end of the month when I turn them down....







Here is a pic of all four plants together under 2000watts... They are all different sizes but the screen will sort that out...







I will now list individual pics of each plant, the one that was nearly dead first... If you roll your mouse over the pics it will tell you what they are....

























They are not using much water but that's expected... I lifted the PPM to 900 tonight and have been giving them regular doses of Rhizotonic and Cannazym... I also gave them a feed of Cal/Mag/Nit tonight too....

Will be taking cuttings next week... Not sure what strain yet...

More in a week or so..

Laceygirl


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 9, 2010)

*Looking great oh man is this gonna be fun to watch *


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey lace what's going on 
you on holidays


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Aug 9, 2010)

looking forward to watching this grow


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I am sorry, I will take photos tonight, they've been in flower for just over a week...

I've also got the shits with Pamela the Blue Cheese plant.... She's no longer a mother and I've thrown her into the big tent, squeezed her in more like.... She's got my 400 watt MH hanging over her, next to the 2 x 1000 HPS's I've already got in there....

I am moving house, I have to as the owners are selling this place... This really sux.... Looking around again for a place with a double garage... I am not moving till my plants are ready to go....So they can just bloody wait, they still need about 7 weeks.... I have to move in 6....

Still here, just barely.... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 13, 2010)

*That really sucks Lacey, hoping to see this grow till the end*


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi guys, I am sorry, I will take photos tonight, they've been in flower for just over a week...
> 
> I've also got the shits with Pamela the Blue Cheese plant.... She's no longer a mother and I've thrown her into the big tent, squeezed her in more like.... She's got my 400 watt MH hanging over her, next to the 2 x 1000 HPS's I've already got in there....
> 
> ...


Haha, wats Pamela doing to you now Lace?
I cut my Blue Cheese girls off @ day 59! 8 Weeks & 3 Days. I think my timing was Perfect  A couple of days either way might have changed the effect a bit, but i got em just the way i like em 

Welcome back anyway


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Aug 14, 2010)

It's going be a bitch to move them all tangled up in the net together. Its too bad you can't just pick the whole thing up and load it onto a truck.


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

I am going to pick the whole thing up and put it on a truck... I have access to a covered flatbed so its all good... Photos coming after 9pm... 

Hopefully I will have harvested, then I can move... Its going to take them at least a month after our eight weeks to vacate notice, due to sale, to get the sherriff to kick us out, so I've got plenty of time... They're not going to rush this little black duck...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hopefully I will have harvested, then I can move... Its going to take them at least a month after our eight weeks to vacate notice, due to sale, to get the sherriff to kick us out, so I've got plenty of time... They're not going to rush this little black duck...


Haha Tenant from hell. I think i see people like you on the Tabloid News!


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey guys here are the pics as promised...

I'll get the mother tent out of the way first. Pamela the Blue Cheese mother was really starting to take over in the mother tent, she was blocking light, growing too tall, she was really giving me a hard time. So I decided to move her into the big tent and let her do her thing....I'm glad to see the end of her actuallly. I can always get cuttings from elsewhere...








Here is my Big Arse Tent.... The blue cheese in this tent were not vegged as long as I would have liked (because of my impending move) so I had to turn them down about 10 days early....They are still doing very well though..















This is what my big tent looks like just above the netting.... I thought this was a pretty cool photo....








I will be posting more pics in about 2-3 weeks, just before I start PK13-14.... 

Till then

Laceygirl....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice to see you Lacey
plants look very happy and green
yaaaaaaaa for page 100


----------



## odlaw (Aug 14, 2010)

filling out nicely looks good


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 14, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> oh man idk if youve seen it in the frostiest buds section, deepchunk x strawberry cough
> 
> View attachment 1011572View attachment 1011571View attachment 1011573
> 
> i must have some @[email protected]



=D thats the thread i started!! =) that shit got really popular!! but yeaa if u go to they gypsy seedbank (nirvana) they have the deep chunk... which is... from ehat i've seen... one of the frostiest strains EVER!!


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> =D thats the thread i started!! =) that shit got really popular!! but yeaa if u go to they gypsy seedbank (nirvana) they have the deep chunk... which is... from ehat i've seen... one of the frostiest strains EVER!!


Who the hell are you and what the hell is this shit you are posting in my thread????


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Aug 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Who the hell are you and what the hell is this shit you are posting in my thread????


 i think he was replying to the post above about the frostiest buds section saying that it was his bud in the pic then talks about seedbanks and shit for some reason


----------



## dpmymrs (Aug 17, 2010)

your plants look SICK...as in AWESOME...as always +REP


----------



## flwrpwr (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, New here and just read through your whole SLH grow! Also read 8's and the 2 of you have definitely set me on the road to getting some SLH! Loving your journal and all the pics in it, I hope you can carry on with it. I've got a couple of questions as I've got a similar setup in a similar climate. What sort of min and max temps are you getting in your room (or got with the SLH)? With the outdoor temps getting so low, do you run a heater through lights off in winter and stop the exhaust fan or just leave em all running 24hrs/some combination like the 15mins an hour you mentioned you were gonna try? Maybe your inlet is drawing warmer air from in the house rather than directly from outside? Thanks for mentioning that clip on fan , gonna try that, though surprised to see you are still using a pedestal fan in your big room, isn't the clip on enough? Also what hanging height do you try and keep between those hot 1000w beasts and your plants? Love the set up and especially that hooge screen. Gotta try me a scrog Thanks and gl with the move! Edit: I can't see where the return lines are connected to each pot in those set up photos. Are they coming from near the top of the lower pots so that the water level is kept fairly close to the top pot? I've never tried DWC before but your set up is so clean that I think I might!


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Aug 21, 2010)

finally picked up some slh myself


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 22, 2010)

flwrpwr said:


> Hi, New here and just read through your whole SLH grow! Also read 8's and the 2 of you have definitely set me on the road to getting some SLH! Loving your journal and all the pics in it, I hope you can carry on with it. I've got a couple of questions as I've got a similar setup in a similar climate. What sort of min and max temps are you getting in your room (or got with the SLH)? With the outdoor temps getting so low, do you run a heater through lights off in winter and stop the exhaust fan or just leave em all running 24hrs/some combination like the 15mins an hour you mentioned you were gonna try? Maybe your inlet is drawing warmer air from in the house rather than directly from outside? Thanks for mentioning that clip on fan , gonna try that, though surprised to see you are still using a pedestal fan in your big room, isn't the clip on enough? Also what hanging height do you try and keep between those hot 1000w beasts and your plants? Love the set up and especially that hooge screen. Gotta try me a scrog Thanks and gl with the move! Edit: I can't see where the return lines are connected to each pot in those set up photos. Are they coming from near the top of the lower pots so that the water level is kept fairly close to the top pot? I've never tried DWC before but your set up is so clean that I think I might!


Hi there, my temps are actually pretty good... It never gets hotter in there than 29-30 degrees in the summer (I've got a portable air conditioner - a must in the hot weather) I also control it with the amount of light I have on... If it gets really hot and the air conditioner is struggling in 40 degree heat, I just switch on of the lights off and do it alternatively, so they get even amounts of light..

In the winter, I don't really worry about temp that much, I can get my lights much closer to my plants... My shed is attached to my house so I don't suffer too much in the winter... When the lights are off it gets down to about 15 degrees in there... Any colder than that and they would die...


----------



## flwrpwr (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I spent hours reading your whole journal and really enjoyed it..loved the pics and I thought the SLH and your very own LacedRhino looked as gorgeous as any plants I've ever seen...tempting me to order some sort of rhino(heard it has great medical properties) as well as the SLH  Your new set up looks great, I love your your hybrid DWC layout! Where do you keep the water level in the lower bucket, do you have the return lines quite high up on them so the level isn't far below your top bucket? Did you manage to keep your exhaust on most of the time during lights off through the SLH grow? I thought you'd have to keep your 2x1000w's well over 60cm above the plant tops...do you get em closer than that then? Thanks again! Edit: Everytime I post, my paragraphs get lumped together as a single wall of text, might have to ask an admin for help!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 23, 2010)

*wow the growth has really kicked in, those look amazing lacey *


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi guys, just a quick update with pics...

The first pic is of Pamela the Blue Cheese mother that has been moved into the big tent as she was taking up too much room and I still have heaps of strains I wish to try... She's not the best yielder, so she will take a back seat... Friends still have a clone of her, so I can get her again if I need her.. She's under a 400 watt Metal Hallide as she's too tall because I'm screening the rest, so she's making do... She loves the MH...








The next two pics are of my Blue Cheese screen... I've been a bit absentee with this grow, I'm lucky to poke my head in every two days... It doesn't help that its the middle of winter and its freezing in my shed, but perfect conditions inside the tents, go figure .... I probably could have poked them more underneath the the screen, I might get in there a do a bit tonight if the urge strikes me... I only fimmed them once, and I didn't get enough time to veg due to my impending move, so I am not as happy with them as I'd like...















I am starting PK 13-14 in two days, that will be day 28 of flowering... I will post more pics in another two weeks or so...

Laceygirl...


----------



## odlaw (Aug 25, 2010)

still looking great even with all ya hic ups laceygirl


----------



## odlaw (Aug 25, 2010)

still looking good even with all ya hic ups laceygirl


----------



## flwrpwr (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking v healthy despite the lack of attention!

The plants really seem to love that form of DWC.

Hooray I seem to be able to post normally now...no more cramped paragraph


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

I started my week of PK13-14 last night, so I am half way there...Canna's website and bottle differ on when to use PK, but I've always used it around week 4. 

I can't get over how healthy these plants are looking... I am not experiencing the usual symptons that can sometimes appear... Like claw syndrome or slight nute burn, I don't even have any brown tips on any of the leaves indicating over fertilizing..  I had to raise one of the lights by two links of the chain as the heads are starting to get a little taller... I don't think I'll have to worry about too much height happening, the screen does a pretty good job of keeping them low... Its very weird to be halfway thru a grow and I've only moved the lights once during flowering... I can get so much closer to the plants this way... 

I've got Laced Rhino cuttings trying to grow roots and I've decided to run this strain next... I am really excited about this grow as its the fastest Indica I have... Its a 53 day flowering period... Reminds me of a movie title, the Worlds Fastest Indian...lol...And because it flowers so quickly, I am going to veg it for at least 3 weeks to a month.... I've only grown the Laced Rhino out once, but it was the most amazing plant... I'm glad I decided to keep a cutting..  The Laced Rhino mother is almost as big as the SLH mother...That's encouraging...

I will grow another one of the Indicas I have after the Laced Rhino, probably the Top 44... It has the biggest leaves I've ever seen on a plant and I'm keen to see what it can do.. Apparently its a pretty good yielder...And also a fast grower... 

I'm smoking Blue Cheese at the moment and I have to say I really like it... Its not as strong as the Super Lemon Haze, but come on - what is???? Blue Cheese has a yummy smell and taste... Not much after taste which isn't a bad thing, its mellow and I find it requires a lot of spin (tobacco) otherwise I cough... 

Haven't bit the bullet and purchased my V-Tower Vaporizer, I keep planning holidays and booking plane tickets....lol...

More in about a week....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

I am heading to Palm Cove in October, I'm taking my six year old snorkelling on the great barrier reef... I cannot wait....

We are looking to move to the far north of Queensland in the next couple of years... Time for a tropical sea change... I'm tired of the super cold winters with no snow, I'm tired of the kids being sick for three months out of the year, I'm tired of dusting my house because of my slow combustion wood heater... Tired of paying cash to heat the house, I'd much rather cool it...

Gonna head up there and see what available job wise, check out the schools, the community etc...

I've also booked our Family Holiday to Fiji next year for nine amazing nights on one of the islands... You can keep Fiji's mainland, the islands are the place to go...

Serenity Now... lol

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 1, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Well I am half way thru my PK13-14 week.. And things are coming along swimmingly...

The first two pictures are of Pamela the Blue Cheese Mother... She's huge now... I'm kinda regretting putting her in the tent... I can take a cutting from her at any time really... I did the same thing with the Laced Rhino and she's coming along great guns...It had a head on it when I cloned it and it yeah, she turned out fine...















The next lot of pics are just of the big tent... Everything is really healthy and robust.. My shed really stinks, but not as bad as the super lemon haze...Hence why we don't grow it often...

I only have four weeks until I move... I cut them down the day we move out... Good grief I am cutting it fine... 











































I'll post more pics before I cut them down, I'll post them when I get the computer set up at the new house...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 1, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, with lots of pics... 

The first pics are of Pamela the Blue Cheese mother that I'm flowering... She looks so good I kinda wished I hadn't put her in the tent... I can get more clones of her if I need it...















Now here are pics of my big tent... I'm half way thru the week of PK13-14 and things are coming along swimmingly... My shed stinks, but its nowhere near as bad as the SLH... The Blue Cheese is a really pretty plant... It doesn't get very tall, and so much more so, as I'm screening it...... The buds are slowly getting covered in sugar, and it has the nicest smell, it really does, not like the strong petrol smell of the SLH... Its a great smell but a bust... Only have four weeks to go, and they will be cut down the morning of the last day of my occupancy at the old house... I am cutting this super fine, but I didn't have much of a choice...











































I will take pics before I cut them down, but I wont be posting them until the computer is set up in the new house...

Laced Rhino cuttings are coming along... I will have four nice ones to go in as soon as I am moved... The tent is the first thing that gets set up....lol..

Till then...
Laceygirl...


----------



## odlaw (Sep 1, 2010)

very nice 
hope all goes well with the chop n move


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 4, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

We are experiencing the shittiest, windy, rainy weather here in the A.C.T. we are getting heaps of weather to say the least and its going to continue into next week...

I'm glad we are getting the rain, as we really need it and for the first time in years, we are going to have ample water supply heading into our hot summer... The farmers would be loving this.... If its not washing their crops away.... It also makes shearing sheep a pain in the arse...

MY HOLIDAY TO FAR NORTH QUEENSLAND IS ONLY 53 DAYS AWAY..... For those of you not familiar with Australia, Queensland is a state in Australia that is our most tropical... Its bloody beautiful and home to the great barrier reef...I am taking my six year old snorkelling as he is too young to learn how to dive..  

We have some of the nicest beaches and the further up you go, the nicer they get......  Most people would be familiar with Brisbane and the Gold Coast but I'm going heaps further up than that....Google Earth Palm Cove Queensland Australia and you'll see what I mean....

To all Americans or any other nationality reading, its really a little piece of heaven on earth and we are really nice people... 

Cannot wait... We fly out on the 27th of October and come back later after that....lol... My hubby has bought me this trip for the two caesarians I have endured...So I am leaving him and the two year old at home....

Laceygirl...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2010)

Your plants sure are lovely.Glad i got to see them.


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 7, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, 

Just a super quick pic update...

I am on day 38 of flowering now... They are coming along beautifully... Very happy with them...These were taken just before the lights came on...















More when there's more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes they are sure filling in nicely and lovely.+rep


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you guys, its been a lazy grow on my part but they're coming along... that's all I can ask for.. My shed stinks even when the lights are off .....lol...


----------



## odlaw (Sep 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> My shed stinks even when the lights are off .....lol...


Nice i cant wait to have that problem lol


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 8, 2010)

odlaw said:


> Nice i cant wait to have that problem lol


Hi odlaw, be careful what you wish for... Its really hard to mask a very smelly plant no matter what you do... Its the easiest way to get busted and you can't have people over as not everyone is as open-minded as me.... That's exactly why I only grow super lemon haze once every four grows or so..... Its so stinky that I am paranoid for the ENTIRE GROW,,,, not cool, but its such a nice smoke that I have to risk it.....

Laceygirl....


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 8, 2010)

great looking plants lacey i wish my grow turns out as good as yours 
does the super lemon haze really stink that bad? 
i've got 2 germing as we speak, i cant wait to try this strain mmmmmm


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn Lacy you've become an excellent grower. 
This site is lucky to have you. 
I don't want to grow anything but SLH.
I think I'm ruined for all other plants.


----------



## odlaw (Sep 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi odlaw, be careful what you wish for... Its really hard to mask a very smelly plant no matter what you do... Its the easiest way to get busted and you can't have people over as not everyone is as open-minded as me.... That's exactly why I only grow super lemon haze once every four grows or so..... Its so stinky that I am paranoid for the ENTIRE GROW,,,, not cool, but its such a nice smoke that I have to risk it.....
> 
> Laceygirl....


im pretty lucky in that i have no close neighbours but i do still have a charcol filter running just incase


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 8, 2010)

G'day all, I will have to agree with you that SLH is definately one of my favourite plants... I don't want to grow it all the time, cause its honestly the best pot I've smoked in a while... I do not wish to build up an immunity to the best pot I've smoked... 

There are heaps of different phenomes of Super Lemon Haze... I was very lucky to get the strain I did from a generous benefactor....But I've honestly never grown a plant with so many crystals all over it... The Laced Rhino would be my next favourite....It will be my next grow definately...Then maybe I'll put SLH back thru again...  Thanks all for the lovely compliments...


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope I don't step outta line by posting a pick
but I think I also got lucky with a great phenotype.
I know what you mean by super frosty.
The other pheno I had wouldn't flower ever I had to kill it.


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Its all good chainseeker... Its great if you get a frosty strain...


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope maybe I read this wrong cause I saw some of the dankest SLH earlier in this thread but no cure, not even a couple of weeks...you'd be amazed at what it would do for every aspect of the final product. Maybe I read it wrong, I sure hope so, as they say "growing is a science, curing is an art..." so bleepin important...regardless I just hope I can somehow catch a pheno that looks like the one you had, I'll keep that bitch around for awhile. Great grow all around, wish Id been around for the whole thing, great job, but please cure your bud, its so easy, you can always have your smoke out but just cure the main portion, huge difference it makes, huge!


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 9, 2010)

OK just to set the record straight for everyone.... I am 37 years old... I've been growing for over half my life.... This isn't new to me... Curing is part of the process...But unfortunately, I live on the largest island in the world... 90% of the pot that's smoked in this country is grown here.... There are a lot more smokers than there are growers, so trust me when I say, the two to three month cure AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN.... Supply and demand dude, supply and demand... I grow, not only for myself but for the countless others that require my product....Drying is the most important as far as that goes... Curing, I keep that for myself....People here are unwilling to wait and who am I to argue when they need it.??????? 

The plants you are all looking at and gooing and gaahing over are BLUE CHEESE.... The Super Lemon Haze is at the beginning of this journal.....Even though the first 11 - 12 pages the photos are unviewable..... 

This is why so many cool people have left the site, and I'm not far behind them.... This is my journal... I have yet to see anyone other than Rusty and Ninja, even Rocksteady the newb post great photos, smalls and a few others, EVEN COME CLOSE to what I can do.... My grows are all about experimenting with new strains and methods of growing..... If I wanted any advice from anyone on here, MY JOURNALS WOULD BE FULL OF QUESTIONS, but they're not so THIS IS MY JOURNAL.... Opinions on my process are NOT REQUIRED, I post merely to educate.......Just because I'm a chick you all think I'm new to this... I've HAD MORE HARVESTS THAN MOST OF YOU HAVE HAD BAKED DINNERS.....

Rant over ..... Laceygirl.....


----------



## riddleme (Sep 9, 2010)

You go girl! I saw that last post and thought oh my?  

girl or not, hands down one of the best growers on this site

Hell I spend time every day giving advice , but never to Lacy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

Im just here to view your grow no critique on my end.I like the way you are handling biz.I know you know what you are doing thats why i am following and taking notes.Its all cool lacey.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 9, 2010)

wow! looks good one of the best tents ive seen in a while! subd pluss rep!


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I just wanted to see if you thought I had a good phenotype.
I completely agree that not many can match your talent.
Several people around the site mention your SLH
and others didn't mind when I asked them about the strains they had that I was also growing.
So I hope I didn't help invoke your rant


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 9, 2010)

Damn didnt mean to offend such an accomplished grower as yourself, just hoping you cure your herb to some point and yes I did go back and flip through countless pages and found the pics of your slh, it looks amazing, no reason to get so pissed off, If I'd known it was such a sensitive topic I wouldnt have said anything, to each her own, do what you will, just try not freak out cause I asked if you cured your bud at all, didnt know your dealing business would suffer so much. Regardless like I said before I was very impressed with the slh, wasnt really interested in the bc, I got a few packs of slh and was hoping to get some info but forget all that...smoke some weed and chill, didnt mean to offend you at all, Peace!


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Not a sensative topic.... Just tired of being babysat because I'm a girl....


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Its all good everyone... I'm just tired of not having a penis on this site........ Not too many girly growers left... Jats has gone... I haven't heard from Lil Ganga Princess in months, Doe Eyed is a no show, Black Cat and other aliases was a psycho, so there's just me.... 

I've proven to hold my own and I so appreciate the compliments, like I said earlier if someone wants to benefit from my grows, by all means steal away..... Just feeling a little lonely with breasts....
Nothing personal to any of the posters on here... It's nice that you're watching...
Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

If anyone wants a pheno of my Super Lemon Haze they can... They've just got to come to Canberra to get it... Share the wealth, I always say....


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 10, 2010)

idk bout others on riu but wen u produce the bud u produce and the grows under ur belt it shuldnt b nuffin but respect there regardless of whats between yourlegs!


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 10, 2010)

that cut of slh is darn near worth a trip half way around the world, easily best Ive seen, but you got your cut from a friend right? Not a pack of seeds from GH that you found that pheno?


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> that cut of slh is darn near worth a trip half way around the world, easily best Ive seen, but you got your cut from a friend right? Not a pack of seeds from GH that you found that pheno?


This was a cutting from the original Cannabis Cup winner I believe... I'm not the only one with this strain, but I do consider myself very lucky... Trust me a trip to Australia is always worth it.... 

Thank you Ras, and thank you Chainseeker.... I am trying to upload my latest pics....


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

G'day all... 

Just some self indulgent pictures...





























More when I cut down...

Laceygirl....


----------



## odlaw (Sep 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> If anyone wants a pheno of my Super Lemon Haze they can... They've just got to come to Canberra to get it... Share the wealth, I always say....


Sounds very tempting lol its only a few hundred k's from me lol



laceygirl said:


> G'day all...
> 
> Just some self indulgent pictures...
> 
> ...


simply stunning


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2010)

The blue cheese is oh so gorgeous...


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 10, 2010)

Well that would make sense if it was the cut that one the cup, cause from all other SLH Ive seen nothing really held a candle compared to yours. Now Im probably gonna have to buy 10packs to try and find that pheno, I love haze crosses, Ive been on a kick with blue dream, (djshort)blueberry x unknown haze, probably the ssh but no one really knows, very popular strain out here in California, I have 5 included in the outdoor garden in my personal section, surprised actually how big they are. Anyways that cut you have is simply amazing, I know you also brought the best out of it,but its great to work with good genetics. Take Care, Peace


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 10, 2010)

nice and huge colas everythings is green as can be healthy and striving...love this grow! hope to get there someday


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys, if you plan a trip to Australia you will not regret it... Except for the 16 hour flight from LAX....lol... We are the largest island in the world, beach culture is rife..... Sydney is one of the greatest cities in the world and Canberra is one of the prettiest... I have a Super Lemon Haze mother, and I plan on keeping her for years yet, so the pheno will always be there....

Just a hint, there are about 3 other growers on here that I know of that have the same SLH strain....All Australians..... Come on down guys, it will be worth the journey.....


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Odlaw, if you are only a few hundred k's away... Make a day of it....


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

I was just heading back through my journal.... Page 53 would have to be one of my favourites as it has the LACED RHINO with its huge colas just hanging all over the place, and the SUPER LEMON HAZE.... These are my two favourite strains.... Granted I haven't grown my new Indicas yet, Top 44, and Aurora Indica but I will get to them... 

Laceygirl.....


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 10, 2010)

wow! no joke! they look sooo heavy...how much did they yeild?


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (Sep 10, 2010)

Hay lacy did i see on one of your post you useing a daily log sheet of temp and humidity like a spread sheet??? if so were can i get some


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope i get a crazy pheno of slh
i planted 2 slh out of 5 so lets just hope lol
i'd get some cuttings for you odlaw
wont be for another month tho lol


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

BIG KUSH DADDY said:


> Hay lacy did i see on one of your post you useing a daily log sheet of temp and humidity like a spread sheet??? if so were can i get some


Hi Big, No I don't map temperatures, I try to keep it as simple as I can...As long as it doesn't get above 30 degrees celcius and doesn't drop below 13 degrees celcius, I'm sweet... You shouldn't have big fluctuations if you are growing in a controlled environment.... Cause you're controlling everything...

The big mistake growers make are over complicating things.... Remember these plants would grow in their respective climates without any help from us.... So over thinking means more mistakes... Hope this helps, Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> wow! no joke! they look sooo heavy...how much did they yeild?


That one plant yielded me over 9 ounces...


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 11, 2010)

wowww!! thats wats up


----------



## mikegreenethumb (Sep 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That one plant yielded me over 9 ounces...


 that with how many 1000 watters? i think you said using 1k watt hps's right?


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (Sep 11, 2010)

Hay thank you hope to see you around


----------



## eps (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice work Lacey! Representing Perth, WA over here!


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 16, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, with my pic updates as promised.

Heading into the home stretch now... This particular strain of Cheese requires HEAPS of Nitrogen in the final flowering stages, I have noticed... I began to experience yellowing of the leaves something chronic in the last couple of days, they've really been draining the colour from the leaves, so I've given her a big dose of Cal/Mag/Nit to give her a hand... She will be flushed completely again in about 5 days...

First pic is of Pamela, she's going great...








Here is a bud close up... I chose this particular smallish bud to show you how the leaves are still reaching up...








The next shot is of my favourite plant...








This is a general shot of the screen... I am definately a convert to screening... Its so maintenance free in the last stages of growth and the plants seem to respond well to it...








Not long now....

Laceygirl....


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 16, 2010)

wow! they look so healthy everythings green green!!! gotta love the fruits of ur labour!


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 17, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, just a quick update, I was concerned about the yellowing of the leaves over the last week, so I've gone out to my local hydroshop and I've bought Cal/Mag/Nit, it seems to be working, so I wont take photos till well into the flush...

Can't wait to smoke these babies...

Laceygirl... 

Laced Rhino Next... I think I'll do one more journal because its fast and because its my strain...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, just a quick update, I was concerned about the yellowing of the leaves over the last week, so I've gone out to my local hydroshop and I've bought Cal/Mag/Nit, it seems to be working, so I wont take photos till well into the flush...
> 
> Can't wait to smoke these babies...
> 
> ...


Sounds good.Ill be here to watch.


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 21, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, with a pic update..

They are really starting to fill out now... The buds are hard and dense, a great sign letting me know I'm only about 10 days away.... The problem is I have to move in 7 days.... Oh well, they will be a couple of days shy of 9 weeks, I don't think its going to be that big of a deal...

I still don't think the Blue Cheese is a "fantastic" smoke... I guess I've just been spoiled by Super Lemon Haze and Laced Rhino... Both extremely strong and very yummy strains... I don't need to whinge too much about it as I am putting the Laced Rhino back in as soon as I move.. .

The first pic is of Pamela...She's really come into her own... Having her own dedicated 400watt Metal Halide has helped things immensely, but she's as tall as I am... The cool thing about her, is she's stretching towards one of the 1000 watters and the buds on the side of her are HUGE...








Notice the right hand side of the plant???? It is growing great just by being there...

The next pics are a jumble of my main screen... I managed to flick one of the lights off for a couple of minutes so you could get a better look... Otherwise it just looks like greenery and the heads are not as easily seen... The camera hates light pollution...





























They've been on a steady diet of water and pH down for the last couple of days... I didn't bother flushing it, I just let the reservoir get really low, I mean really low, and then just topped it up with pH down water... I gave them forty litres tonight, they are drinking about 6- 8 litres of water each a day now... They're extra thirsty as they are looking for nutrient..

I will say one thing about the Blue Cheese... It requires HEAPS of nitrogen... It suffers chlorosis of the leaves something chronic if you don't meet its nitrogen needs... My strain does anyway... 

I will take one last lot of pics the night I cut them down...

Till next time...

Laceygirl....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

Like tony the tiger theyre great.+rep


----------



## GrowCash (Sep 21, 2010)

Ye Real Nice.


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, with a pic update..
> 
> They are really starting to fill out now... The buds are hard and dense, a great sign letting me know I'm only about 10 days away.... The problem is I have to move in 7 days.... Oh well, they will be a couple of days shy of 9 weeks, I don't think its going to be that big of a deal...
> 
> ...


Bump  ......


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 21, 2010)

looks great! just a sea of colas! cant wait for the harvest and smoke report! one thing i caqn tell u is u def. have a green thumb and this grow is up there with some of the best ive seen ion here!


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys... Gonna keep on pushing...


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 22, 2010)

I wanna be a Billionaire, so fucking bad. (I have the explicit version) lol...
Buy all of the things I've never had.
Gonna be on the Cover of,
Forbes Magazine, Smiling next to Oprah and the Queen....

Cause everytime I close my eyes, I see my name in shining lights
A different city everynight, Oh I, I swear
The World better prepare,
For when I'm a Billionaire....


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 22, 2010)

haha i like it


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 22, 2010)

wow lacey those buds are fat  
not everyone can achieve those results bloody fantastic 
i know it's not important but +rep anyway


----------



## sloppy joe (Sep 23, 2010)

sorry just jumping in here but who's blue cheese are you growing? barneys farm or big buddah? looked up blue cheese because its what i'm running and found your journal yours are doing so much better than mine newb i guess. anyway i hope you stay on r.i.u. would love to read and see some more of your work.


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Master Hemp and Rasta, gonna keep hanging around for a while....

Hi Sloppy Joe, my Blue Cheese was a gift from a generous benefactor... I wish I could be specific about the genetics but to be honest, I don't think it's either of the pheno's you mentioned... Sorry about that... 

The reason I get these types of results is I am cranking them with light....I'm using 2 x 1000 watt High Pressure Sodium lights over 4 plants...I use heaps of air also... I grow in a recirculating, deep water culture system with a top feeder, so I utilise about three different systems in one...I use hydroton (clayballs) and Canna Nutrients, I also like my Hydroshops own pH down solution, Cal/Mag/Nitro by Growth Technologies Australia... I have been smoking since I was 16 years old... I've always grown, but it wasn't until the last 2 years did I decide to go and buy some SUPER QUALITY strains and keep mothers.... I get the same results every time as I'm just cloning the genes... I've also been very lucky to have been GIVEN some super strain clones from my benefactor... I've also bred a kickarse strain... 

I reckon the secret to growing is keeping it simple..... Regardless of what anyone says, VEGGING is the most important part of growing... I like to veg for upto a month (I couldn't do it this grow), but usually I like to Veg for a month.... The results you get are so worth the wait... And I wouldn't grow any other way than under a screen.....Also for its obvious results.... 

Give it a go all... It easy... Otherwise, honestly, I wouldn't do it....

Laceygirl.....


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 23, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> wow lacey those buds are fat
> not everyone can achieve those results bloody fantastic
> i know it's not important but +rep anyway


Thanks MasterHemp, but that's my point, everyone can get these results... Totally controlling the plants environment, means its kind of hard to go wrong... Keep everything at its optimum and just keep checking it... That's how you grow healthy happy plants...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eps (Sep 23, 2010)

Loving your thread Lacey!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thank you Master Hemp and Rasta, gonna keep hanging around for a while....
> 
> Hi Sloppy Joe, my Blue Cheese was a gift from a generous benefactor... I wish I could be specific about the genetics but to be honest, I don't think it's either of the pheno's you mentioned... Sorry about that...
> 
> ...


Looks Finger looking good there Lace. If I had to have a guess @ ur Genetics I'd say it was a rather Sweet Blueberry Father X Original Exodus.. But that's just a guess & I guess pictures don't tell me much. 

I hear ya Screens + Ample Veg Time are the way to go.
Furthermore 2 ur point people just need to remember this. You ARE Mother Nature in a Controlled Agricultural Environment (CAE). If ur a bad Mother Nature u will have Bad Plants - If ur a Good Mother Nature u will have Good Plants.
Running a CAE isn't particuarly hard. The plant needs - Light, Good Temp/Humidity & Adequate CO2. The roots need - Somewhere dark 2 live, Water/Nutes & Oxygen. Simply research & learn each individual thing, then combine them 4 good plants.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice growin lacey, and nice to see u still got ur thing goin on down-unda! LoL. best of wishes 2 ya.


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Fuzzy... Long time no hear 

Its also nice to see Ninja in my thread again too... I'd say Ninja would be pretty spot on with his phenotype, I know its not too common, but extremely photographed, so thanks for the clarification Ninja...

I'm in a bit of a pickle.... My plants are now at 8 weeks old today... I've got to cut them down, even though I know they are not quite ready, and by that I mean not as well done as I'd like... They have done their full cycle, but I like to really turn my strain orange when growing it... Sadly this will not be the case with this grow...  Fucking landlords making me cut down earlier than I want to... WTF???

Depression has set in, I am also very aware of how much weight I'm going to lose by cutting down early... Oh the fucking dilema I am in...I JUST NEED ANOTHER WEEK.....That ain't gonna happen either... Woe is the life of a renting grower...  

Bottom line, I need $3000 by next week and I'm gonna have to chop to get it.... Fuck FUCK FUCK....

Rant again over, but I don't feel any better... Will post pics when I MAKE THIS KILLER DECISION.....


----------



## eps (Sep 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Fuzzy... Long time no hear
> 
> Its also nice to see Ninja in my thread again too... I'd say Ninja would be pretty spot on with his phenotype, I know its not too common, but extremely photographed, so thanks for the clarification Ninja...
> 
> ...


I have my inspection in 1 week and my plant isn't ready yet. She just stinks like buggery. But I supposed your pickle is a lot more unfortunate. Best of luck Lacey, I hope the decision you make is the right one!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 24, 2010)

sorry to hear about that lacey hope the u benifet from ur decision..good luck to u and eps jah bless


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't chopped them yet... I don't have the heart.... I hate being pushed into doing it when I KNOW they're not ready....They are close, but I LOVE well cooked pot... I LOVE heaps of time on the tree....

Pamela has got at least another 10 days... I put her in the tent a week after I turned the babies to flower, but she's not a hassle, she's got her own light and I've got a spare tent, so I can just chuck her in there till she's ready... I've been hand watering her since the start...

Its funny, Pamela the Blue Cheese suffered the same symptoms of "yellow leaf" that the big system felt.... Cal/Mag/Nitro fixed it in the main system, so I gave Pamela a good dose of the same... I also culled heaps of leaf off her....She looks MUCH healthier this morning... Its definately strains specific this need for heaps of Nitrogen as I am growing some in DWC and Pamela in Vermiculite and Perlite....

Here's something you should know about the Blue Cheese.... IT HAS HEAPS OF LEAVES.....EVERYWHERE..... I've trimmed the same strain (at a friends) and it was the most labour intensive trim I have ever done.... Quite literally a pain in the arse, we sat down for nearly a week to get it finished... Hence why I'm flowering the mother....There are plenty more strains out there that are just as good that don't require as much handling and work...:-/

My cuttings for my next grow are ready to go and just waiting for me to move...
Laceygirl.....


----------



## eza82 (Sep 24, 2010)

gday Lacey, nice grow... hope all is welll in ACT .... im state side now  and growing ligit now


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 24, 2010)

eza82 said:


> gday Lacey, nice grow... hope all is welll in ACT .... im state side now  and growing ligit now


Hi Eza  Its great to hear from you again.... You are the luckiest bastard... If you ever set up and you need staff, please email me and let me know, I'll be on a plane in a second.... I'd love to grow legally... Can you imagine the set up I'd have??????

I could do America for a little while.... Even Michigan....lol....


----------



## eza82 (Sep 24, 2010)

hehehe funny you should say that ,,, i may email you soon enough


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

eza82 said:


> hehehe funny you should say that ,,, i may email you soon enough


Seriously, we are looking for a huge change...


----------



## eza82 (Sep 25, 2010)

well I just made that change  - and feel alot more comfortable to grow  Things here are becoming much more relaxed ! And come NOV there might be more change in the wind as Cali is about to decrim the plant all together !!!! So if this happens things are reallly going to be goooood !


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

eza82 said:


> well I just made that change  - and feel alot more comfortable to grow  Things here are becoming much more relaxed ! And come NOV there might be more change in the wind as Cali is about to decrim the plant all together !!!! So if this happens things are reallly going to be goooood !


Been doing some research about moving to America.....WOW, the taxation part of moving is ridiculous! You didn't have to give up your Australian citizenship did you Eza? You've also moved to a higher rate of tax.... The amount of red tape you have to cut through is friggin' unbelieveable... There has to be easier ways...lol...

Still haven't chopped down yet... Will probably do it Monday night... :-I

Laceygirl..


----------



## eza82 (Sep 25, 2010)

lol, No I do not have to give up my aussie citizenship or passport... I am on green card for 3 years then will be Dual citizen.... 
There is alittle red tape but not a hell of alot....
the move for us was alittle more simple as my wife is from here..... 
But if you need a hand or advice dont hesitate to PM me ! 

eza


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 26, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

This will be my last post in this journal until I move. What ever I grow next will be the beginning of a new journal... Be on the lookout for Laceygirls Laced Rhino grow... 

I've decided to chop it down tomorrow... Well I really don't have much choice... There is no way we are going to be moving on Tuesday, I'am going to need a couple more days... I wonder how the real estate is going to take that???? lol...

Here is Pamela... Isn't she beautiful? Considering she's still got about 7-10 days to go.. She's going to be a great yielder for me, just due to the size of the plant when I flowered her... 








Here are the last pics of the Blue Cheese screen. I think you'll agree with me when I tell you, it was definately a better idea to hold off for as long as I could... If I didn't have to move, I would not touch them for at least another five days... In the grand scheme of things, its really not that much...















After I set the computer back up after I move I will post the final weight... 

I have yet to do a smoke report, but I want to wait until its dry... I've quick dried one bud that I accidentally stripped whilst trying to remove a crappy leaf... Its lovely to say the least... Its really going to come into its own... Its really fresh tasting at the moment, but its really yummy pleasant taste... I will leave the full report for when its dried properly....

Laceygirl...


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 26, 2010)

look good i think u wont be too disappointed about ur decision...i hope all works out for u


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 27, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again...

I've chopped her all down, except Pamela of course who is still got a little bit to do apparently... She's being very spoilt at the moment, what with her own 400watt metal halide on top of her, and no one to share the 1000watt HPS with.....

I'm very impressed with the haul actually.... I have no idea what I will end up with....

The tent is very empty but my make shift clothesline in the shed and all my clothes horses are full...lol... I'm scratching my arms something fierce... 

I have to flower the Super Lemon Haze Mother, but I am going to establish cuttings first... She's just growing out of control. She's had that many cuttings taken from her, and she just keeps coming back with more and bushier and harder to control... She's the most robust mother I have... So once I have an established cutting she's going to be one mean plant....

Moving house tomorrow is going to suck big hairy dogs balls... It really is an issue...

More when I'm settled guys...

Laceygirl....


----------



## odlaw (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking good lacey gl with your move


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Od... I really should be in bed, its ten past midnight on Tuesday morning here.... "-)


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 27, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl with the last post of this journal.... I am moving house today....

It was a pretty fast harvest, and what I really noticed this time, was the huge reduction in popcorn buds... Because of the screen, most of the buds made it to the light... I am really impressed with the screen....Wont grow any other way... I reckon the Laced Rhino is going to love it..

Still no sure of a yield, as I've never grown this strain before... 

I've moved Pamela into the mother tent so I can completely pull down the big tent.. She had to be back in a little tent by three o'clock when the mothers switch back on, she needs to stay dark till nine tonight... What a shit fight...

These pics are of my very full clothes horse and lines.... Its going to be nice that's for sure...


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 27, 2010)

Laceygirl...


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 27, 2010)

looks great! got alot of erbn there! how are u managing them and packing and moving at the same time?


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Oct 4, 2010)

Cloning wax

The product, not the site. 

How did you go moving.....

This sux


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 4, 2010)

hey lacey whats god with you?! hows the move? u got ur grow set up again yet?! keep us posted...u got a smoke report?


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 4, 2010)

I am in my house now guys, nothing is set up... Still trimming the Blue Cheese... .... Its finally ready to go...

Hi rusty...Loved the thing the other day, can't wait to do the other... .... 

I am posting at work as Telstra are fucking idiots.... Should have my room and internet connection all back up again next week... Am going to flower the Super Lemon Haze mother tonight, I will take cuttings so we don't lose the strain.....

More later with the smoke report and bag count.... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 5, 2010)

that's good to hear lacey, now it's time to settle in and get things rolling again 
looking forward to the bag count and smoke report


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Righto, everything is finally dry to the point where I like it, so time for it to start moving out the door...  Have tonnes of trimming to do.. Not cool...

Will be back with a bag count later... I am in the new house, I am still unpacking... It really sucks... I haven't set my shed back up yet either... The mothers are up and running, but I still have to wait for my electrician to put more powerpoints in for me...
Man when I build my house I am going to have soooo many powerpoints...lol...

Blue Cheese Smoke Report.....

Ok, here is my smoke report...

The Blue Cheese is a nice tasting smoke, very sweet, not fruity, but sweet... Not harsh at all and will only get better the longer I keep it in mason jars... 

Just had another bong and it has a very clean taste to it... Virtually no aftertaste at all....Nice head stone... Feels like it goes straight to my eyes....lol... I like Super Lemon Haze and Laced Rhino just a little bit more I think... I don't think I'll be growing Blue Cheese again... Growing my SLH has made it difficult to compare anything to it, as let's face it, Super Lemon Haze is one of the best strains on the planet right now... I reckon anyway...  Gonna go and have another cone... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 6, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

I was up until 4am trimming last night, so my eyes are red and sore this morning... Both kids are being pains in the arses today... Maybe just because I am tired I have limited patience... 

I am not even half way yet and I am up to 12 bags... I am very impressed...

More when I have a total...

Laceygirl...


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 6, 2010)

wow! u got ur hands full all that trimming and the kids! i have a daughter i kno where ur comin from but i could never manage two and trim all day lol


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 6, 2010)

I try not to trim when the kids are awake, my youngest is down for his nap at the moment... My eldest doesn't finish school holidays until the end of this week, then its back to normal again... While the eldest is watching TV in my room, I'll get a little more done if I can....


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 6, 2010)

nice! must be hard! props to u on being able to manage everything and still keep a beautiful garden


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Ras, thanks mate, trust me the house suffers a little from time to time...

I have finished the smallest clothes horse and I've got 16 bags already...  I am very happy so far with its yield...  I will be pulling another late nighter here, trying to get more trimmed...

Later, Laceygirl...


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 7, 2010)

nice good to hear things are comin along!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2010)

awww joined too late, i guess ill be looking for the new journal


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 7, 2010)

far out your going to have heaps of bud lacey and your not even done yet, i'd be good for ages with only the 16 bags haha!
even though trimming sucks i actually quite like it, the longer your there you know your in for a big one


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd trim some more if I wasn't tripping off my dial right now...LOL...


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Oct 8, 2010)

You go girl!! Same stuff?


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

y u trippin for?


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Why am I tripping? Cause I could....lol... Very rarely do I indulge but when I do, its awesome...

And yes Rusty same ones... Like to thank you again... lol...


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

ooo lol wow! u ca tell i was charged lol i thought u meant like u was trippin out like things werent ok lofl


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Final bag count is in...

I got 2 pound off 5 plants... Not a bad effort... I would have got more, if I'd been able to veg them for at least another 10 days... But I will be definately doing a new journal for my Laced Rhino grow...

See you on the new thread when I get everything cleaned, and set back up.... I am due for a trip to the Hydro shop...

Laceygirl...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2010)

2 pound from 5 plants sounds good enough.Ill be waiting for the next thread.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 14, 2010)

thats nt bad at all! congrats


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 15, 2010)

plants look sweet


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am about to get on a plane in three hours to the tropical paradise of Palm Cove in Far North Queensland... Woohoo.. See youse when I get back...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi everyone, I am about to get on a plane in three hours to the tropical paradise of Palm Cove in Far North Queensland... Woohoo.. See youse when I get back...


Have fun lacey..


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 26, 2010)

yea 4reall have fun! bet u woulda had more fun if it was bermuda! lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 27, 2010)

so u just subscribe to this site to diss erryone in a thread showin love and support for someones hard work?...aint no one over here claimin to be producin top yeilds and the best ever harvests...damn as polite as u made that ppl like u still piss me off


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 27, 2010)

no not offended me just tired of seein haters on this site


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 27, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> Final bag count is in...
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> So a Pound is 453 Grams. 2 Pounds was the Harvest..
> -2 x 453 = 906.
> 
> 2 x 1000W Lights were used = obviously 2000W..
> ...


Good Work Lace - Ignore this CFL Growing Idiot, 1/2 a gram was probably his whole harvest.
If he was literate than he'd work out his gram/watt rule is flawed because the grow area is worked into it aswell & by ur own admission u were not able to utilise the whole area.
Keep us updated with a link to the new journal when it's up & running won't you.. I'm actually running a Rhino-style strain my next grow too.. Wierd huh?


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 27, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Good Work Lace - Ignore this CFL Growing Idiot, 1/2 a gram was probably his whole harvest.
> If he was literate than he'd work out his gram/watt rule is flawed because the grow area is worked into it aswell & by ur own admission u were not able to utilise the whole area.
> Keep us updated with a link to the new journal when it's up & running won't you.. I'm actually running a Rhino-style strain my next grow too.. Wierd huh?


i also remember her having to pick it earlier than she said becuase of the move...thats y ingorance like dat irritates me


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey lacey hows everything goin? havent heared from u in a lonnnngg while! what up?


----------



## laceygirl (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Blazin 420,

When you post pics of your grow mate, I'll listen to what you have to say.... Until then SHUT YOUR FUCKING MOUTH.....!!!! No one really cares what you think arsehole...

Hi everyone else..

I'm about to flower my mother tent today... They are all getting ridiculously out of control so I'm going to take cuttings from all of them and just flower them.. So I will be harvesting in 7 and 9 weeks...

I'll post pics when everything is up and running....

Laceygirl...


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

sounds great! good to here everything is still goin well!


----------



## odlaw (Nov 20, 2010)

kewl cant wait to see them pics and wb


----------



## Toorop (Jan 12, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 13, 2011)

hey havent heared from u in a long while hows everything


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 13, 2011)

_*Yeah how are things going ? *_


----------



## Ashlee (Jan 21, 2011)

no pics whole thread???


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 24, 2011)

she has a new thread; https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/397208-laceygirls-multi-strain-grow.html


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I still check in here from time to time... I'll be spending more time on here from now on... Its keeps me motivated....

I'll be starting a whole new thread after this disasterous Multistrain grow I'm almost ready to harvest... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 25, 2011)

hey good to kno! missed havin ya around!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 25, 2011)

welcome back


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone...

Its Laceygirl again... Back with new updates...  

Ok first up I have to explain that I have a pretty crappy camera at the moment, so please bear with my pathetic excuse for pics... 

I'm aiming to have my four tents set back up completely in the next 2 weeks... I am waiting on my cuttings to root before I can go any further with that... I only have the Super Lemon Haze mother left at the moment... I culled the other strains I didn't like and I'm back to the best... The sad part was, she actually had a terrible case of spidermite a over week ago... Thank God for Dead Red... The problem seems to have been taken care of, so I took some cuttings after she was well..

Now for those of you who have been following my grows, you 'll know I've been struggling to find a suitable method of cloning... It has taken me SO MANY FAILURES, with aeroponics, bubbles, waterspray, ezi-clone copies, that I just decided to go back to the method, I used to use 10 years ago... And back then I had a 100% success rate... 

Here is my little cloner tent... Isn't she cute?????








Here is the tent opened...








Here are the babies inside... I took these three days ago, and they are looking happy and healthy... Would you like to know my method? 








My method is simple really... All I do is grab a styrofoam box from anywhere I can get one, making sure its the type that has NO HOLES.... It also has to have a lid... I cut the centre of the lid out, and cover it with gladwrap... Now I've got a big window type thingy that sits on the top.... This will create my humidity...

I take an ordinary black tray and I turn it upside down... I then cut holes in the edges of the tray, so I can run 2 x 12 inch airstones underneath the tray... This creates bubbles, which inturn burst, and create a microspray for the cuttings that will be sitting on the tray...I grab a two point air pump and run air hose thru two little holes I cut in the side of the styrofoam box... I take cuttings, stick them on the tray, shut the lid, close the tent and forget about them...I spray them with water and a quarter strength of veggin nutes and a superthrive... That's it....

I'm replacing my two 1000watt HPS's this grow and I'm buying 4 x 600's ....Three for my big tent to replace the 1000's and one 600 HPS for my metre tent... I'm going to put a two pot system and a screen in this tent... I'll take pics when its up and running....

My big tent, will as always be running a 4 pot DWC with top feeder and airstones... Buying a Mountain Air Carbon Filter this year to replace my odorsok... 

That's about it so far... I will keep youse posted...

Laceygirl.....


----------



## tricka (Feb 26, 2011)

hey there Lace,,,,, i can say that i cant quite chatch up on all off this thread but yeah, its pro best to down size, i wanna get another tent possible a clone one also, shit and i havnt even used the one thats rigged up now, just waiting for seeds to break the surface fyi

EDIT: ha now i feel like a real newb, i just read post #1027 of yours on pg 103....well i have only had 8 havests all outdoors, ill zip it now and kick back and watch


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm downsizing to keep my power usage at a minimum.... When I have all 4 tents running, it can be a little on the expensive side....


----------



## tricka (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah good choice, i hope they sell for you 
subbed for ride


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 26, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

I've been watching my cuttings like an old mother hen these last few days...lol... I really need to get cloning dialled in as its the cornerstone to be able to continue to do what I love, so I am very happy things seem to be trucking along....

I've just gone and had another look in there are they are all healthy and happy, when I was using my aerocloner, this was usually the time things started to go pear shaped... But no signs of that time thank God...

I spent the whole afternoon yesterday re-organising the shed and setting things back up, so I feel I am on track again...That's the part of growing I really hate... The clean up... My bathroom had pots and trays and reservoirs and black hosing and airhose everywhere.... 

I'm only running one strain at the moment... I have to go to a friends tonight and pick up my Laced Rhino mother he's generously giving me... Can't wait to clone that baby either.. Its super quick, grows big buds and its a white strain so its all good... Not as heavy a smoke as the Super Lemon Haze, so its nice to have a change...

When I get back from the Gold Coast again at the end of march, I'm going to throw in some new strains that a very nice man from this site sent to me.... NYC Diesel cross Grapefruit and the second is Crooked Prarie... Both strains come from California, so I am excited to have a crack at these... Need to buy more cubes...  I will start new threads for those strains.... 

I am also working on a better camera too...My iTouch camera is just shit, no flash or anything, but it does take beautiful outdoor daylight photos... Not that it can help me indoors....lol...

Still have heaps of stuff I need to do, I have to buy 3 x 600 watt HPS's with digital ballasts... To replace my 1000's I may have to run one more crop under the 1000's just so I can recoup some of the costs.... I need to get my hydroshop guy to build me a 90cm screen out of aluminium so I can scrog the metre tent...I've decided to put a two pot system and reservoir in that tent, I have a huge screen for the 2m tent that I just have to restring with netting....  

I need to move the SLH mother into the second smallest tent I own, its just for mothers and buy it a 250 watt metal hallide, just to keep it alive and healthy.... More money....

More in a few days....

Laceygirl....


----------



## tricka (Feb 26, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again....
> 
> I've been watching my cuttings like an old mother hen these last few days...lol... I really need to get cloning dialled in as its the cornerstone to be able to continue to do what I love, so I am very happy things seem to be trucking along....
> 
> ...


Hey there lacey, great to hear your settling all dandy' mmmm the shed and rooms clean out......ive just recently moved only 3 months in, yeah its a pain is the arse but i bet you feel good now that you know everything is cleaned out and orgaised and sorta back to square one...well i did after seeing everything clean again. plus new enviro's are fun to set up again and often i see gains where at first i was pondering losses 

Good luck with the new strains mmmmm tasty smoke choices! also have fun hunting that camera which will produce the shots your after, healthy plants = happy grower...healthy photo's = happy viewer lol

Would love to weld you up a customised table, im a welder fabricator and am very handy with my steel...oh well next your in melbs (cant see ya carrying back tho, not onna plane anyway)

Have fun with setting it all up and adding your knowledgable tweeks!

There is mostly definately a method to the madness


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 27, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... 

Well I am on day five, I think for the Super Lemon Haze Cuttings.... And THEY ARE STILL ALIVE..... Yay... All of them are healthy and happy....

I am actually foliar feeding these now, with very weak strength nutes... I just want them to have a little food, to keep their energy up... I was expecting to see some nute burn, but quite the opposite... They are healthy and happy little girls....

I haven't lifted any of the cubes yet, I'm going to do that on Wednesday, I am hoping to see some little white roots popping out of the bottom of the cube by then... If memory serves, with this method, I used to have roots within 7 days...

I've been pondering why this little system works so bloody well... It has to be because of the insulative properties of styrofoam... I think its also why my friends cooler cloner worked too!!!! The temperature and humidity inside the styrofoam box never changes.... The climate is just like a tiny greenhouse, with air still circulating inside the box due to the airpump and airstones, I've never seen cuttings happier....

My hydroshop order wont be here till next week, so the cuttings have plenty of time, before they get transplanted into the bigger systems... 

The two tents I'm going to be using for this grow are set up and just waiting for me to do the configuration of where I want everything, but that's the last step before these babies go into veg... Can't wait to get this up and running....

More pics later..

Laceygirl....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Lace that's great news. I've always found Nute Burn was a hard thing to achieve on the SLH.. When they're cranking I've pumped mine as hard as EC 2.4 without any drawbacks..
You've ordered more stuff?!?! My word you have almost payed off Stace's mortgage!!
Hav u changed systems or tweaking/replacing the DWC??
I've got access to a mother of ur special LR pheno, so if ever u shud need it just let me kno.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Ninja, 

Great to hear from you .... This order from DHS is just hydroton, netting, nutrient and digital timers, not buying anything major until I put another crop thru... I need to replace my 1000's with 600's... I also need to buy another 600 for my metre tent.... But that's pretty much it... Staying with the DWC and screen....I just love its automation....

Hows the Rhino???

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again,

Just a superquick update... I will be setting the big tent back up next week, I've just gone in and checked my cuttings. I gave them all a little tug and none of them moved...  They've all rooted themselves into the cube, now all I have to do is wait for them to appear out the bottom of the cube.... Then its ON LIKE DONKEY KONG..... 

My hubby's leave was approved today so we are heading to the Gold Coast again on the 27th March for 4 days... Can't wait... The summer here this year has been pretty sucky... A friend of mine will be coming over and watching the house while I am away... 

I won't post again, till I've got the big tent back up and running next week...

More later...

Laceygirl..


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

Good to hear lacygirl, id love a nice hoilday lol have fun>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

hahahah on like DK eh it certainly is girl, love the little diddy tent too i want one!! your styrofoam box is kool, love the use of an airstone in there. clever stuff. glad your on track and not caught up in all the weather trouble over there.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Don,

Good to see you here....And yes I missed all the terrible weather thats was gripping Australia not that long ago... 

Just checked the cuttings again, and they are going great guns.....Should easily be ready by next week.... Airstones are definately the way to go....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

good you n yours are safe it looked like a terrible thing. i think its the rapture! honestly, birds dropping dead, earthquakes tsunami's all round the world.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2011)

come to texas thats what we call tuesday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

im gonna stick in the uk for a while, no fault lines or catastrophic crazy weather


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 2, 2011)

have a great holiday lacy , don ...just living on that island , with all the crazy insects and reptiles that have venom, i'll stick with texas for a wile


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

hahah crazy insects and reptiles with venom lmao dude we have 1 poisonous snake and its easily treated. oh wait you mean australia doh.... its the crocs that scare me


----------



## old time smoker (Mar 2, 2011)

The Widow looks great too... But she's such a lazy bitch.. I wont see anything of flowers on her until at least day 18...This plant will be the last one cut down... I will leave it till 11-12 weeks like I did with my first crop...

Lacy,
i have some WW and it started showing flowers in 1 week! i have been cloning this for 1 1/2 yrs now - still awesome smoke! Just starting some "super silver haze" - can't wait to see if i have a female as they weren't fem seeds. sorry to hear it takes 18 days to show something for your WW!!!  I've been looking for something quicker than the widow - maybe 8-9 wks instead of 12 for the WW which is why I started the SSH - any suggestions - ???


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Robert, Don and Old Time, 

Yes we do have a lot of poisonous animals, but they tend to keep their distance, and we are raised to know about these animals from a super young age, believe me....Bush kids even more so......

I may be biased but we really do live in the best country in the world... Its just so beautiful.... I just came home from Croc territory, and its heaven on earth.... Crocs are some of the oldest animals on the planet, they've seen everything the world has to offer, and they've chosen here to prosper... That says a lot about Australia...They are considered Gods in some countries, the Aborigines revere them....

Old Timer, it might have just been my strain, but I wouldn't grow white widow again, if I was paid to..... My strain was such a pain in the arse it just wasn't worth it... Not when I've got the best strain of Super Lemon Haze on the planet right now.... 

Hang on I'm just going to head into the shed to check on the babies....I am just starting to see tiny white spots on the bottoms of the cubes, so they will be ready to go when my stuff from the hydro shop arrives... That wont be until next week... I can't believe how perfectly I've timed it this time... Its a bloody fluke, I'm telling you.... 

I still need to buy a new 600 watt light for my metre tent... Then I can set it up too!!! I took heaps of SLH cuttings to allow for failure, and I wont need them all, hint hint, if anyone wants to make the journey to the nations captial... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Lacy

I was in Crocodile Country recently also ( North QLD )......
Went on a tour , watched them getting fed after 2 dry days.
They can go months without eating almost anything.
Interesting Creatures....

I wouldnt mind comming to canberra to pick up some fire works ( can you still buy them there? ) and a spare cutting would be great....
I havent tried SLH , but my friend had some in amsterdam ad he loved it.

My cloning efforts have gotten worse instead of better.
Hoping the next lot are back up to the original consistency.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Indefinately 

Good to see you back... This is the first time my cuttings have prospered, I've been struggling too, but since I've gone back to my old, preferred method it seems to be working..... 

I love Far North Queensland, its such a beautiful place... I'm buying a new car this year, so we won't be heading back up there for a little while... I am going to Miss it.. Its my new favourite place in the world... Next year 

You can't buy fireworks here anymore Ind, they are only availble now when the Queens birthday is here... You also have to have a permit to buy them now... Permit first then purchase... You can take a cutting with you, while you're here... Just let me know in advance so I can give you a rooted cutting....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

The courier arrived yesterday ... I was so impressed, I wasn't expecting anything until next week, so I had a busy day yesterday...

My cuttings are starting to take a hit, which means they need food so yesterday, I set my tent back up completely... I will take some photos next week for you guys..... My iTouch camera sux indoors and I want to put the screen in. I haven't done that yet, as a) they don't need it at the moment, and b) I have run out of cable ties...lol...

They've done their first 18 hours now and they haven't long switched off...  I went in there this morning and I was expecting the worst...As you do, but no, they were happy little Vegemites.. (Australian saying)....

I haven't put the airpump back in there yet as I need four 2 inch air stones, I'll grab them from the petshop today.... Its not really crucial they have air yet, as they have got a long way to go to reach the water reserves in the bottom section of the pot thru all that hydroton...  But it will be done today... I have a four outlet airpump, just perfect for my system.... This will run 24/7... Gotta give 'em air...

I think I'm goning to veg these for 3-4 weeks depending on how big and healthy they get... When I'm finished here, I've got to write a list of stuff I still need to purchase to get my third and fourth tents back up and running....Two tents are operational, just need more cash...lol...

22 more days and I'm heading back to Queensland again... Not as far up this time, just taking my family to the Gold Coast to do the theme parks for my eldest sons 7th birthday...Its gonna be a blast....4 days of quality time... 

More when there's more...

Laceygirl...

Day 2 of vegging...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

Rock n roll lacey. lmao vegemites  sounds like youve got this nailed down tight for another cracking grow.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 6, 2011)

sounds like another promising grow heading ur way lacey! good to see u bac and bac at it!


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Lacy,

So have you taken out all your clones and started Vegging them?
How well had they rooted? 
Any pics?

Holidays : I love QLD Weekends - The Sunny Coast is a beautifull place.
I did a bit of diving last time i was over in that direction. 
I aslo went to the Great Barrier Reef for a Day trip.
If you havent gone SCUBA diving before - it is a MUST do!

If you really have a "spare" clone , i would definately want o come up and get it some time this week.
I am fairly upset as all i have left is "Cheese" from greenhouse and a few poeple have said that they were really disapointed with the smoke.
All My Big Bud seeds didnt make it.

Thanks again Laceygirl.......


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Don and Rasterd,  Yup back into it.. I'll take some photos tonight, even if it is with my shitty iTouch camera... I'll use my sunglasses to help..... 

Indy, I too have been to the Barrier Reef a couple of times.... I went with Quicksilver while I was up there, took us out to the pontoon on the GBR... Agincourt Reef Pontoon it was.... It's so beautiful out there... Just swimming and snorkelling in the ocean... I couldn't go diving as I had my six year old with me at the time...  But he's a strong swimmer so he snorkelled right along with me... 

I've had a few people put there hands up for cuttings this week, so I have none left BUT I took a whole heap last night, so in about 10 days we should be stylin'.....  I also took four cuttings of my Laced Rhino...  Can't wait to put those under a screen...  So now I have two mothers in my tent, the Laced Rhino and the Super Lemon Haze... Two of the best strains ever.... I've still got the californian strains I was generously sent... I really want to give them a go, but I hate cracking seeds coming into winter..... Yes its starting to get cold here now, especially at night and really early in the morning.... 

20 more days and I'm hitting the Gold Coast... Google earth it and have a look... Its just gorgeous... 4 days of sun and fun.... 

More Later... 

Laceygirl.. .


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

First of all let me stress that having the correct pH level is as essential as lights for these plants especially if you are a DWC grower like myself....

I had run out of my pH down solution and I haven't had time to head back out to the hydroshop and pick up what I needed, so I just went ahead and used regular water... The plants suffer chlorosis so quickly if the pH levels are not low enough for them.. And that's exactly what has happened... Its gonna take me a few days to get these babies looking fabulous again, but such is life.. I've been busy and sometimes the grow can take a hit......

Tried to take pics, and its a no go, but I;ll borrow a camer soon... There's really not much to see anyway right now.. 

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

up lacey, ive always fancied a go at hydro but shied away from it for fear of it going wrong and me not having a scooby what to do to correct it lol in soil youve got a bigger window to fuck up in lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Don, I've tried soil and its just not a happening thing for me... I love the control of the DWC... All you need is a nutrient pen and something to check your pH levels and its all good.... My medium is clayballs, so there's nothing I have to consider there, only what's in the reservoir.... Too many variables in dirt for me, plus the mites and crap that goes with it... I guess I'm just a lazy grower and just use the bottle stuff that's everything my plants need except oxygen....lol... Its heaps easier to completely change the water if something goes wrong with DWC... Problems can be averted super quick... That's the bonus.. With soil there are a few days of watching a waiting...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again, and I have a dilemma... I am totally out of pot again... I got rid of more that I thought and I've left myself short for 9 - 10 weeks again... Now my proposition is this... My SUPER LEMON HAZE, is some of the best pot around at the moment... And I am still 10 weeks away from anything remotely happening in this time... If someone wants to throw me a bag I will gladly give them as many cuttings as they need, from my two bestest strains...BEING THE LACED RHINO AND THE SUPER LEMON HAZE... I live in the nations capital in australia, the cuttings will have to be obtained from here...

Someone get back to me..

Depressed... Laceygirl...


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

That would be a road trip and a half lacy. If i had a passport and a few spare grands id gladly drive a few uk clone onlys to oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

hahah wouldnt it just!! bummer lacey. im sure there must be some local kind soul that could help ya


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm working on it guys....  Such a bummer...


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 9, 2011)

damn wish i could help! especially for that slh!


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 9, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, and I have a dilemma... I am totally out of pot again... I got rid of more that I thought and I've left myself short for 9 - 10 weeks again... Now my proposition is this... My SUPER LEMON HAZE, is some of the best pot around at the moment... And I am still 10 weeks away from anything remotely happening in this time... If someone wants to throw me a bag I will gladly give them as many cuttings as they need, from my two bestest strains...BEING THE LACED RHINO AND THE SUPER LEMON HAZE... I live in the nations capital in australia, the cuttings will have to be obtained from here...
> 
> Someone get back to me..
> 
> Depressed... Laceygirl...


Hey Lacy,

Your only 2 hours from me.......
I can come up for a drive on Saturday if u you like.
Maybe we can smoke a few joints 
You can let me know what you think of my smoke.

PM me details if your interested....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope you got my PM Indefinately...


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 10, 2011)

I just replied.....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

Not much happening here at my household... I've got cuttings on the root, the big tent has switched off, and I am seriously thinking of flowering my mother so I only have to wait 9 weeks instead of 12.... ... I've got heaps of cuttings of the SLH, but I wont put it to flower until the cuttings get roots, just so I am guaranteed to keep the strain.....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2011)

G'day all Laceygirl again,

Just the one photo today, as my iTouch camera cannot handle the light, and this shot is through my Oakleys...lol... 







Just finished the screen tonight... I'm very happy with it... The babies will really kick on in the next 10 or so days... I'll try to take more photos once the plants get bigger... They're only little at the moment...

More when there's more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

it'll be brim full in no time eh! hope you have a great weekend meeting a new friend Lacey!!!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Don,

Yes, I'm pretty excited to be meeting another friend this weekend....I've met four people from this site now... Bringing the Australian Community of growers together...  That has to be the best positive...

I've just spoken to him on the phone, so this should be fun... 

More Later

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2011)

G'day all laceygirl again... Big smiles today....

I've had a top day today, meeting another fellow RIU member... I really have to say I've met some of the nicest people on this site, and we all live relatively close... Its awesome...  I would also like to personally thank Indy for helping me thru my driest of dry spells.... Yay. 

Things are slowly moving along in my big tent, the mothers are doing great... I've taken more cuttings and in a couple of days, I'll take some more...  Its making the SLH become a very vigorous plant... She's so bushy now... The laced rhino mother is coming along beautifully....

More later

Laceygirl....


----------



## tricka (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey there Lacey,

Yes it does feel good to meet someone from RIU, great to here you gotta bit stash again  tis very fustrating. keep up the good work on the clones!! i too just built a polystyrene insulated bubble cloner


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi tricka, good to see you back...  It is nice to meet members... It can only be for the greater good hay??? Styrofoam cloners seem to be the way to go...  I've had pretty great results so far... I just put them in and leave them... 2 weeks later, they're good to go.. I don't even have to mist them... The less I have to do the betters...

Laceygirl...


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

so we can cancell the road trip then? Thank gawd Dunt fancy driving all that way, id of smoked the bit i was gona give ya by the time i crossed france lmao>>>>>>>>>>>> oil, weed and fag lmao


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 12, 2011)

I was in the shower this morning at 9.30am and my son came in and said mum the police are here.... So I finished my shower and got out... 

They've taken everything I have... Even the tent I wasn't using.... The funny thing is, I only had 4 plants in that weren't even 2 inches high and two mothers and a couple of cuttings.... No one was arrested, just had stuff seized... The cops don't even think I'll have to show up to court.... 

Because I rang my lawyer straight away, I was fortunate enough to keep my mouth shut, there was very little they could do.... 

I was busted like 15 years ago, and I remember being treated like a common criminal.... Today was totally different... And I had my two small children here... I have never seen police so non-chalant about a bust... It was almost like I was wasting their time.... Don't think 2 inch plants will make it to the news....

If I do have to go to court then that's fine... I am dying to have my views tabled infront of a magistrate... I have soooo much research with the science to back it up, and signed petitions about how wrong this particular law is... And because I'm a bit of a babe, I'm hoping the local media will pick up on it... I've decided to become a bit of a Mark Emery type person..... I'm on a crusade now people.... This was just the kick in the arse I needed.... 

I got to talking to the police about the laws, and many agreed the legislation is outdated, and they also said I am not alone..... They are not after the personal growers, they are after the syndicates and large growers.... Straight from the horses mouth... And the fact I don't have a super nice car, huge house or ridiculous luxuries, was reason enough to leave us here in our house with the kids... Yeah they're really worried about me....

So now I have to move house again.... 

Thank God this website is Canadian..... If they think this is going to stop me, they've got another thing coming....They've just spurred me on....

I also have to remember to start listening to my intuition... I had an inkling something was going to go wrong this week... I couldn't put my finger on it, but I just knew something was going to happen... I kept pushing it to the back of my mind, and not worrying about it....

Here's a list of what they took


2 x 1000's HPS and my 
big tent... 
My big exhaust fan
Odor sok
My frame
My pot system,
4 tiny plants
Big oscillating fan

110watt flouro
10 cm exhaust fan
Little cloning tent
6 cuttings

Mother tent
400watt metal hallide
2 x fans 
1 oscillating fan

All associated pumps and fans... 

Now I'm depressed when I look at how much I have to replace.... FUCKERS>>>>>


----------



## Hoochy (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear Lacey 
I Hope all works out and your emery efforts pay off!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 12, 2011)

that blows!!! if you have to go to court you should bring alond a bunch of seeds and throw them in there flowerbeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 12, 2011)

seems like u aare on to somethin great! im sorry it had to happen the way it idid! do u have any idea what it was the tipped them off?


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck that is bad Lacey - do you know how they came to pick on you?


----------



## tricka (Mar 12, 2011)

Shattering absolutely fucking shattering, we all hope your right with your thoughts on the charge, hopefully a smack on the wrist again, or even better a legislation change, 

Papers will read....
'LACEYGIRL TO SET NEW PRECEDENT....LAWS CHANGED' Aussie's now live happily ever after! 
Chin up girl we're all here for ya


----------



## keanureeves (Mar 12, 2011)

i, too, am curious to know if you have any suspicions of how the popo might have been tipped off?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for replying... I'm not phased about it at all... I mean think about it... I had a two year old and a six year old here, and all they did was take my plants... And my equipment... That's what hurts....

It was my neighbours... You could hear my fan running out the front of my double garage it was my own silly fault really...... The cops don't know anything unless they are told remember that... I live next door to an old bloke who bought himself a little asian wife, so I know it was them.... Closed minded sons of bitches... I never forget, and they should remember they shouldn't shit where they eat....

I got complacent... It wont happen again... I'm already moving house....  Like I said, I can't believe how unphased about it I am... I know its time for these laws to finish... They need rational debate and these facts need to be shared... I mean seriously, how much further behind some states in the US, can we be???????


----------



## tricka (Mar 12, 2011)

You go GIRL! woot woot!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Mar 12, 2011)

At least with moving house, you can pick the next place with your growing requirements in mind.


----------



## odlaw (Mar 12, 2011)

so sorry for ya loss lacey hope it all turns out ok for ya


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 12, 2011)

Time to get on my soap box people.... Its truth time... Its going to make growing hard... But I plan on documenting everything...

We need to start with Medical Marijuana... And I really hate to say it but the Stoners are the ones that are killing it for us when it comes to being taken seriously about this plant... I'm a stoner as I don't have a real medical problem that requires it for acute pain relief... I just like my bongs.... 

What amazes me is the Alcholic is not used as the poster child as to why alcohol should be illegal, yet stoners are the reason pot remains illegal?????? And obvious other reasons too, but they are the first people looked to as to why we shouldn't give this plant a go...

And what harm do the stoners do really????? Please tell me one health benefit from drinking alcohol... Not wine, spirits??????

Please name me ANY PERSON WHO HAS EVER overdosed on Marijuana and DIED? ANSWER... fucking no one.....

Going back to the police... They were here for a few hours, and I did get to talk off the record with a few of them... I was amazed how many of them feel the same way, but they are not paid to change the laws, they are paid to uphold them.... Even if the laws are set up for purely political and financial reasons.....

No cop cars, just a plain truck and everyone was in casual clothes... It looked like I was moving house...lol.... I hate to say it, but they were kinda decent.... It could have been so much uglier than it was... I keep thinking what I would have done had they tried to take my children.... That would have made news I'm telling ya....


----------



## n1knightmare (Mar 12, 2011)

That sucks Lacey! Let me know if you need some equipment. I have a brand new huge tent and Can carbon filter sitting here and a slightly used Can max fan. I dont grow anymore due to getting ripped off so it is just collecting dust. 

These laws really do need to change but Australia is always a couple of years behind the US! So many people have believed all their life the propaganda that America has spilled. I still cant believe people think weed is more harmful than alcohol and tobacco!


----------



## n1knightmare (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is a good you tube vid from Joe Rogan. He is a great pot activist and very intelligent!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNLxoEz2tE4


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss lacey and i completely agree with these laws being fucked in regards to cannabis, good thing the cops didn't take it to far and charge you with anything serious


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 12, 2011)

Man I love you guys.. . Its so nice to get so much support from the Hemp Community....

And nightmare, I will take you up on that my friend.. I will PM you my mobile phone number..... They're not going to break me....


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn,sorry to hear about this lace.....my god we have some ancient backward-ass RIDICULOUS laws re weed in our otherwise great country.

Thank god they didn't have u face down in the dirt & cuffed in front of ur kids though.

When the people who inforce these outdated laws are embarrassed to do so surely thats a sign that things need to change.......?

Keep growin girl.


----------



## Blazn (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope all goes well for you Lacey. So hearing the fan was enough to warrant them raiding your house??? that is such bullshit!!! My grow situation is exactly the same as yours was. This world is crazy, funny how brainwashed people are but you got the right attitude, cant wait to see your next grow.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys... I'm more pissed off about the bag of pot they seized... I'm allowed to have 25 grams in my own house and they took it anyway..... It sucks.....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> so we can cancell the road trip then? Thank gawd Dunt fancy driving all that way, id of smoked the bit i was gona give ya by the time i crossed france lmao>>>>>>>>>>>> oil, weed and fag lmao


 Ah Mr West, I'll get you to my country one day....


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2011)

bad shit happend to ya lacy, fucking rozzers, bloody jobsworths and various other swarings aimed at the police lol. Fight the power tho, if u have nothing to lose, go for it>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

Want me to drop off a zip? 

Stay safe.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Phyzix what's a zip?, and I'm in Australia mate...


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 13, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Phyzix what's a zip?, and I'm in Australia mate...


a zip is an ounce  we dont use that saying here either but if u wanna oz in the US u gotta know wat a zip is lol


----------



## tricka (Mar 13, 2011)

a zip lock bag full of nuggets,(the big ones ya fit sangers in) packed so tight like a little footy... if ya got a good dealer


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Phyzix what's a zip?, and I'm in Australia mate...


Ah I was just trying to lighten things up. A zip is slang for an ounce. Didn't know it was a local saying


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Our slang for an ounce, is a bag... Our slang for a pound is an elbow.....lol...


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 13, 2011)

in the states a bag is an 1/8. 

here we say a poke for about 2grams or a blue plate because the 50cc motorcycles have a blue license plate
we say a white plate for a 100$ bag of weed becuase all motorcycles above 100cc have a white license plate lol we just call an oz and ounce lol


----------



## tricka (Mar 13, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Our slang for an ounce, is a bag... Our slang for a pound is an elbow.....lol...


How many times you rang up someone and ask them to pop over for a coffee.... lol
i like the elbow, i will spread that around down south. hehe


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 13, 2011)

How about the other aussie slang for ounce, oskar


----------



## ozgirl (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG lacey, that is messup up. I cant believe your being so calm about it all. Im really sorry to hear that happened to you, and hopefully the courts are as laid back as the cops.
I had a bad feeling the other day when I saw your post asking for a bag, I hope it wasn't in any way related. So do the cops get to keep all your grow equipment, or can you get it back.


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Lacey,

Sorry to hear about the unfortunate event.
I do think you can make a substantial improvement on "Security".
We get so "comfortable" that we can all forget that we need to be extemely "CAUTIOUS" in order to do what we love to do and remain off the radar.

I hope you make all the improvements neccesary to have your next grow OP completely "STEALTH".......
The main improvements obviously being to silence fans and filter the air around your tents as there would be some odour which does escape from your enclosed growing environment.

For small fans i find that the baffled ducting works well ( a little pricey though).
For larger fans you may need the acoustic ducting and a silencer.....

I wish you and you family all the best......

P.S : Lucky i have some SLH & White Rhino cuttings , Now lets hope they root.
None of them actualy have any roots yet...... ( Lets hope they make it)

P.S ii : 
Dont they need a Warrant to enter your dwelling?
Did you have to sign anything?
Did they have a video camera?
Can you apply to get your gear back so you can grow some cucumbers and tomatos?

So you have nothing to smoke again?
They took everything?

If there is anyhing i can do to help, just PM me.

All the best again Lacey.......
Speak soon


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Oz girl, you don't need to panic about this site, its Canadian... The cops didn't even go thru my computer...  Canberra laws are more relaxed about pot than anywhere in Australia... And I only had 4 2inch plants in and two mothers that were less than a foot tall... No where near what they thought they were getting.... I know exactly how I got done, and this site has nothing to do with it... Truly... Why would they be worrying about a ounce of pot??? You have to be realistic and rational about it.... 

Laceygirl..


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is what I am left with....



















So friggin depressed... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## tricka (Mar 13, 2011)

is that a box full of hydraton and your bubble cloner?....least they left you that and a fan....fuggen pigs


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn im upset just looking at those pics! that sucks big time,


----------



## odlaw (Mar 14, 2011)

tricka said:


> How many times you rang up someone and ask them to pop over for a coffee.... lol
> i like the elbow, i will spread that around down south. hehe


elbow is a very old saying tricka cant believe u didnt know it lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, the bastards left the hydroton, its too heavy...Too many friggin donuts.... And they left me my styrofoam cloner... And my oscillating fan and all my spare parts.... Took all my nutes, except superthrive and stop mite and pH down...


----------



## tricka (Mar 14, 2011)

odlaw said:


> elbow is a very old saying tricka cant believe u didnt know it lol


maybe i wont then hahah....
funny thing is i dont ever buy pounds, i like to swap it up a bit, i get sick of the same smoke after an O, i can always go back to it if i wish but need some dessert in between. 


laceygirl said:


> Yeah, the bastards left the hydroton, its too heavy...Too many friggin donuts.... And they left me my styrofoam cloner... And my oscillating fan and all my spare parts.... Took all my nutes, except superthrive and stop mite and pH down...


it just amazes me as to their method in their madness.
Are you heading out of the ACT or is that home as such


----------



## ozgirl (Mar 14, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Oz girl, you don't need to panic about this site, its Canadian... The cops didn't even go thru my computer...  Canberra laws are more relaxed about pot than anywhere in Australia... And I only had 4 2inch plants in and two mothers that were less than a foot tall... No where near what they thought they were getting.... I know exactly how I got done, and this site has nothing to do with it... Truly... Why would they be worrying about a ounce of pot??? You have to be realistic and rational about it....
> 
> Laceygirl..




OK cool, I try to be cautious, it took me ages to work up the courage just to register. Im in qld and I think our laws are a tad more harsh then yours. It really sucks seeing the pictures of what your left with, I really feel for you, im sure those neighbours of yours will get whats coming their way.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Mar 14, 2011)

ozgirl said:


> OK cool, I try to be cautious, it took me ages to work up the courage just to register. Im in qld and I think our laws are a tad more harsh then yours. It really sucks seeing the pictures of what your left with, I really feel for you, im sure those neighbours of yours will get whats coming their way.


Ahhh, You should have been a young stoner back in the 1980's in SE Queensland - definitely was a police state back then and roadside strip searches were common.


----------



## tricka (Mar 14, 2011)

hahaha


O they will  wont they Lacey.... roses be gone hahahahaha


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Tricka, Dreamer and Oz Girl... 

And yes tricka, the roses are the first to go.....lol...  Queenslands laws are the strictest in Aus.... But in 1980 it was 50 times worse...Grumpy is totally correct...., Because I let my guard down and thought everyone was cool, I paid the price... It really was my own silly fault...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

aw fuck hun that sucks the big one. you sure these guys were cops? no cop car and all plain clothes? just a thought. im amazed your so calm. Im just glad for you n yours that they didnt come when you were in full swing or this would be a very different story.

sucks you have to move. but its for the best. Im moving end of the summer just to keep on my toes. I honestly thought you guys had much tougher laws on indoor setups. there was a guy on here called mammath who grew one beast plant as he knew the laws were such that anything more was a serious deal to the popo. 

stay upbeat and your head high in both senses lacey.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Don...

Our pot laws are better than most states, and yes they were police, the guns were a dead give away, as were the evidence bags...lol... Like I said, they were only here for three hours, and no arrests.... Just took about $4000 bucks worth of my equipment and just over a ounce in smoko... That's what I'm more pissed off about... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## odlaw (Mar 14, 2011)

hey lacey i might have a white widow sativa pheno and a ice-kush cutting you can have (free) in about a week or so if your interested would just have to work out how to get em to ya as i am in melbourne pm me if your interested and we can see what we can work out


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 14, 2011)

ya im also happy to donate some bbg and slh cuttings if ya like lace, but like odlaw im in melbourne aswell
but if you get down here it might be worth the trip, ww, ice kush, slh


----------



## odlaw (Mar 14, 2011)

oh yeah i also have 3 cream caramel fem seeds i could give ya one of those as well


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you odlaw and master hemp... I will get back from the Gold Coast and start things all over again.... But with a better and silent fan....I will be in touch that's for sure...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 15, 2011)

What Laceygirl really needs right now is a generous benefactor who will throw me a bag, until I get on my feet again.... I am setting back up in April.....I am going to be planning a trip to Melbourne in the near future...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 17, 2011)

Poor Lace.. I feel 4u. I just can't fathom them getting a warrant on a noise that may or may not have been a fan. I used 2 tell people that my whistling garage was just my beer fridge that was an old piece of shit that i'd get around 2 replacing 1 day..
I hope u maintain the positive attitude & get back on ur feet in no time!
Also my neighbours house is 4 sale. It's a perfect grow spot. I've considered moving there myself, lol. We can b neighbours + I'll keep ur dirty little secrets.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds tops Ninja, I just don't like your town....lol...  Too much traffic... lol... I hopefully have a guy willing to give us a house and he's a smoker so he's all for me to start growing again... 

I rang my solicitor and he told me its totally up to the police if they wish to charge me, but I don't think they will due to the evidence they will have to present to the court... 4 tiny 2inch plants....lol...I've been doing some newspaper back reading about busts in Canberra, mine is the smallest bust in 2 years....lol...No wonder they were only at my house for 2-3 hours...

I go away on my holiday in 9 days, so I am just looking forward to kicking back and spending time with the kids and celebrating my eldest sons birthday... Gosh he's growing up so fast... He's gonna have a blast at Movieworld and Dream World....  White water world will be cool too.!!!!! 

It really was the most non-chalant bust in the history of busts people.... Thank God I live in Canberra....I thank my lucky stars everyday...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

think you just had the luckiest bust in history lace! enjoy your holiday a good break away will be just what the doc ordered.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 18, 2011)

They probably felt a little ashamed considering the efforts of their colleagues recently:

[video=youtube;RUa5xWg7kbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUa5xWg7kbc[/video]

[video=youtube;6ig-7d0ycDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nexRp0GL-iI[/video]

[video=youtube;bh0wbGLOewc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh0wbGLOewc[/video]


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 18, 2011)

Hopefully they've used all their funding bustin these fukwits.....those keyring pistols are badass BTW,i want.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my God Guys you are not going to believe this.... 

I've been avoiding going back into my shed, due to my visit, but I went for a bit of a venture in there today... And you wouldn't believe what my hubby found.....

We went thru the bin, to see what they had left behind, and right in the bottom of the bin, was a SUPER LEMON HAZE CUTTING, covered in roots.....   

I nearly fell over, so I scrambled to get a pot with some vermiculite and perlite in it and I replanted it and gave it some water and nutrient.....

THE SUPER LEMON HAZE LIVES ON PEOPLE..... I am back in business.... I COULDN'T BE MORE HAPPY IF I WANTED TO BE..... Oh unless I had a bag to smoke, but either way.... I still have my strain....

Now all I have to do is get it to survive.... The roots were half way up the stem, not even in the rockwool, I was stoked..... Covered in roots.... LMFAO.....

HAPPY AS A PIG IN SHIT GUYS..... 

Laceygirl.....


----------



## odlaw (Mar 18, 2011)

thats fucking excellent 
finally some light at the end of the tunnel lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Odlaw, 

You better believe it... Equipment is incidental, but that strain would have been so hard to replace.....Well I have a mother again... It seems healthy enough, I just need to get it thru the next couple of days, but its already improving....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Survivor Destiny's Child...

I'm a survivor (what),
I'm not gonna give up (what),
I'm not gon' stop (what),
I'm gonna work harder (what),
I'm a survivor (what),
I'm gonna make it (what),
I will survive (what),
Keep on survivin' (what),
I'm a survivor (what),







Laceygirl.....


----------



## odlaw (Mar 18, 2011)

she looks pretty healthy for a cutting thats been in the bottom of a bin lol
hope she pulls through


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah Odlaw,,,,

I might take cuttings that way next time.... Just throw them in the bin.....lol.....


----------



## MasterHemp (Mar 18, 2011)

oh thats awesome lacey, the slh lives on! hope it pulls through okay


----------



## odlaw (Mar 18, 2011)

lol u may start a new growing trend rotfl 
you could call it laceygirls bin there done that cloning technique


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just been back in and checked it.... Its starting to point up towards the light.... Thank God.....  I just need to get a 250watt metal hallide and I'm back in business.. I will pick one up when I get back from Queensland..... I've got nine days to get it established enough so I can leave it for four days...Just with water......


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Survivor Destiny's Child...
> 
> I'm a survivor (what),
> I'm not gonna give up (what),
> ...


gotta bump the prodigal daughter>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

thats crazy lacey! awesome crazy!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a Super Lemon Haze plant once she was awesome - really robust.. I was supercropping here one night whilst high & went a little too hard @ it. Duct taped her up & a week later I thought 2 myself 'good as new, I'll take the bandage off..' not only did I find a nicely healed knuckle but she had thrown roots in2 the duct tape from the centre of the break. True Story.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Well she's a robust girl... I just can't get over the conditions that she decided to grow roots in... Nice and warm, but total darkness, for nearly two weeks.... Just amazing.... And the roots formed ABOVE the rockwool cube.... All the way up to the top of the plant, I've never seen anything like it.... True Story....

I hit the tarmac for the Gold Coast in 5 sleeps... My eldest son is counting....lol...  I will post pics of the Gold Coast Lads, its such a beautiful place....

Laceygirl....


----------



## odlaw (Mar 22, 2011)

so got any updated pics lacey?


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 22, 2011)

not looking so good eh?

what's the prob?


----------



## odlaw (Mar 22, 2011)

i think u miss read laceys post cannabisguru she is saying that the clone looks healthy as


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Odlaw, 

Not yet...No new pictures....When I get back....


----------



## odlaw (Mar 22, 2011)

i think u just like to tease and keep us in suspense Lacey hehehe
kewl as enjoy ya trip lol
if ya kids are going and they like nitro circus ya should check this out 

http://www.pacificfair.com.au/News---Events/Events/Nitro-Circus-LIVE-at-City-Beach.aspx

Nitro Circus LIVE at City Beach 02 *April* 2011 - 02 *April* 2011
Global phenomenon, Nitro Circus, is coming to City Beach Pacific Fair! See Travis Pastrana and the team when they make a LIVE appearance here in-centre on their final leg of the tour. 

Nitro Circus features world riding dirtbikes, base jumping, and performing reckless stunts. If you've missed out on tickets to the big show at Carrara, than don't miss them when they come to Pacific Fair. Details of the event are as follows:

*When* - Saturday 2 April
*Where* - Outside City Beach
*Time* - 9:30am until 11:00am


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Odlaw,
> 
> Not yet...No new pictures....When I get back....


have a lovely holiday Lacygirl. It was 1998-99 wen i had my last holiday lmao. I needed that road trip lol.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Mr West... I am only going for four days...So we will just miss the Nitro Circus... Mr West, save your cash and come to Australia.... Its so beautiful... I am always singing the praises of my country on this thread....lol.... 

For anyone who hasn't been here, you're mad... Its the best ISLAND in the world.....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 26, 2011)

I've checked us in and we're packed up and ready to go... We fly out tomorrow night, and arrive at the Gold Coast at around 9pm...  So excited.... Had forgotten how much shit you have to pack when you travel with kids.... I'm as organised as I can be... I've given the surviving superlemon haze cutting to a friend to let her get big and strong.... I've had her outside for the last couple of days, she seems to have enjoyed it...

More when I get back... Totally starting up again from the very beginning...  More cash to outlay....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

have a wicked one on the gold coast lacey, it will all come together again, keep the faith!


----------



## ozgirl (Mar 29, 2011)

Great to see your already on your way to your next grow, good luck. And have fun at the gc, I live close by, it is such a beautifull place and the weather has been perfect.


Edited to say, oooops I take it back, its miserable and pissing down now. Hopefully its not to bad where you are.


----------



## laceygirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Its been ten months now.. TIme to get back into it.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

Sooooooo, what ya got planned? Will you be changing anything to your growing style?


----------



## laceygirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Mr West... I will stick with DWC... I love it... SLH grow.. Just gotta get my tent...  Moving house also....


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah me and the princess need to move now we have the baby lol. Social housing in the country sucks big sweaty bollocks lol.


----------



## Indefinately (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Lacey,

How is the move going?
Have you got your gear ready for your grow?

Hope your doing well.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

sup lacey, been time! hope alls good with you n the fam


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys....  Hope everyone is cool... Trying to get my shit together again... So sick of the schwag...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2014)

I've just checked back over my thread and all of my pictures are gone...  Sad....


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2014)

good to see ya laceygirl, its been too long>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog kush


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2014)

It certainly has Mr West.....  Its very nice to hear from you... What has it been 3 years...???? Big kiss for you....


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2014)

Its gotta be lol. The princess has two children now as do i and yes they are the same children lol. A little girl wholl be 3 in August and a boy whos ten weeks old on Wednesday lol. So yeah we've been busy lmao. My grow has suffered as a result but hey cant have everything.


----------



## laceygirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Laws are slowly changing... I'm getting back into it for a whole different reason... Not for selfish reasons anymore, there are people who need this plant and I want to help.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems like things are changing the world over except here.


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm trying my hand at outdoor... This is only 10 weeks old and its still got about 6 weeks of veg before the days get shorter... Its 5 feet tall.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2014)

looking good laceygirl, is the soil in the ground not good enough to plant it in?


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey hey strangers how's things going? Shit it's been years since I've been on here


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys... Things are going well...


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad things are going well, hope it dont get too hot for them lol.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2015)

How do I post pics again guys?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> Hey hey strangers how's things going? Shit it's been years since I've been on here


ya, no shit. I've seen your avi around once or twice though via threads.


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2015)

upload file hun.


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey Lacey,

Haven't been on RIU for a couples of years.

Thought I'd say Hi.

Hope you and the fam are well.........

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

I was referred to this thread indirectly by reading another thread.
The pics are gone, and too bad as I read Laceygirl had a great cut/pheno oh SLH I wanted to view the grow.
Too bad old threads lose the images so often


----------

